# Vitamin Challenge 2013



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 9, 2012)

There comes a time when we must all take our supplements regularly. We often times forget or start but never finish. Does this sound familiar??? Well fret no further lol this challenge is to encourage all to take their vitamins whether it's for health, hair, or both. This challenge is super simple!! 

Official start date: January 1, 2013 (this should give you time to stock up if need be) 
Official end date: December 31, 2013

RULES: 
1) Thank the thread if you would like to join and I can add you to the list
2) State what supplements you will be taking and how often
3) Check in regularly
4) Show pictures of progress during scheduled check ins
        -March 30th
        -June 30th
        -September 30th
        -December 31st
5) Post starting pic
6) Support your fellow members and stay positive   

May you all have a wonderful journey!!!! Good luck!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


Challengers:
jprayze
nemi95
pelohello
Queenmickie
Fhrizzball
DominicanBrazilian82
charmtreese
Oneprettypa
Firstborn2
wheezy807
Ann0804
Rozlewis
MzPrince
CharnellG
nerdography
Aireen
SouthernStunner
Forever in Bloom
chassiecrane
blackeyes31626
sharifeh
BGT
Stillsaddity
JoyBelle
walkerca
BraunSugar
deedoswell
Queensheba88
ZebraPrintLover
thatscuteright
MochaBella
HuneyBunchezz
freckledface
growbaby
AlwaysNatural
Evallusion
Lita
hairqueen7
SoleilChica
londonjakki
DRJones
itismehmmkay
FlyBohemianism
Ashawn Arraine
londonfog
GWtheVoice
MsDes
ElizaBlue
Lexsmarie
pshairaffair
hairluver3550
Cersi
UGQueen
virgo_chinwe
CoiledByNature
llscott
3jsmom
SUNSHINE BABY
Time2BLongerx9
pearlific1
hairluver3550
OceanEyes
Honeytips
jaded_faerie
paris_love
Perfexion
myhairgrowstoo
TheVioletVee
SEMO
Kimeshajohnson
Karamela
Aggie
classoohfive
BornAgainNatural2012
closertomydreams
JustGROWwithIt
LaReyna756
ladyscorpian14
keylassiun
lilria
Lovingmywaves12
longhairdreaming
Marand13
missdemi
latingirly020488
MKBeauty
ms.mimi
Smiles4u18
TiaBia
yora88
xNichex
shoelover1972
rayellejd14
lindsaywhat
Sunshinelove32
Kerryann


----------



## jprayze (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for creating this challenge!

ETA: I will add starting pic and list of vits before end of the year.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm in! Right now i'm taking the Vitafusion MultiVites Gummy vitamins for adults. Also I plan on finishing off my two bottles of Onesource complete hair, skin and nails multi. I dunno if I will be purchasing that one again, maybe not.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 9, 2012)

(WILL ADD PIC BEFORE 1-1-13)


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 9, 2012)

1) Thank the thread if you would like to join and I can add you to the list
Done!
2) State what supplements you will be taking and how often
I am taking Priteva once a day for two months. After than I may try out Viviscal though or Biotin.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm currently using Subdown's biotin but as soon as I'm done with my current bottle I'm going to purchase Priteva hair vits!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 9, 2012)

Been waiting for this!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 9, 2012)

Well... It might change by 1/1/13... 

- Aloe Vera Supplement
- Garlic
- Biotin (5,000 mcg) 
- Mineral Rich (liquid multi)
- Bamboo
- MSM
- HNS
- Fish Oil
- Zinc (for absorption)

I have been taking supplements daily, without fail, since 6/1/12.  I recently (last week) stopped taking:

Cod Liver Oil

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm in, I'll ad a pic at the end of the yr
Multi
Salmon Oil
Silica
Biotin
B50
Kelp
and possibly a D3


----------



## Oneprettypa (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm still looking for a good MSM source to add as well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 10, 2012)

Oneprettypa said:
			
		

> I'm still looking for a good MSM source to add as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm also looking into a good source of MSM!!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome! Welcome! Welcome! May you all continue to have a happy and healthy hair journey 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 13, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> There comes a time when we must all take our supplements regularly. We often times forget or start but never finish. Does this sound familiar??? Well fret no further lol this challenge is to encourage all to take their vitamins whether it's for health, hair, or both. This challenge is super simple!!
> 
> Official start date: January 1, 2013 (this should give you time to stock up if need be)
> Official end date: December 31, 2013
> ...


Fhrizzball
DominicaBrazilian
Firstborn2
charmtreese
Oneprettypa
wheezy807


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 13, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> There comes a time when we must all take our supplements regularly. We often times forget or start but never finish. Does this sound familiar??? Well fret no further lol this challenge is to encourage all to take their vitamins whether it's for health, hair, or both. This challenge is super simple!!
> 
> Official start date: January 1, 2013 (this should give you time to stock up if need be)
> Official end date: December 31, 2013
> ...


Fhrizzball
DominicanBrazilian
Firstborn2
charmtreese
Oneprettypa
wheezy807


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry for the extra posts and mentions lol my phone is going dumb lol


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so ready to purchase my hairfinity vitamins. Those things had my hair healthy and strong. Anyone else using Hairfinity???

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never tried them before but I've heard good things about them and I've debated a few times whether to get some or not. I may in the near future.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 16, 2012)

I forgot to post in here. Will "officially" do 2morrow. right now I currently take biotin. I plan on finding sum biotin that has more mg; any suggestions would be appreciated.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Oct 17, 2012)

I have been taking these consistently every day since July, and have seen great results in my skin, nails, and hair (in this order).

ETA: I have been taking Shakeology consistently for 3 weeks and it is worth adding to my regimen based on what my body feels and looks like


----------



## jprayze (Oct 17, 2012)

Forever in Bloom said:
			
		

> I have been taking these consistently every day since July, and have seen great results in my skin, nails, and hair (in this order).



Thanks for sharing the pics.  How do you get all the vits in during the day?


----------



## Aireen (Oct 17, 2012)

Been contemplating if I should join any challenges for 2013 since I neglected my 2012 ones and basically cut off my hair.  I did say that 2013 would be all about healthy growth and scalp care so I guess I'll give in.

My Supplements: 

- 1 Viviscal Tablet
- 2 MSM pills (1000 mcg/pill)
- 1 HSN vitamin by GNC
- 1 Omega-3 pill
- 1 Biotin pill (1000 mcg)
- 1 tablespoon of liquid Silica

^ A lot, I know. If anything changes, I'll update.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 17, 2012)

Just wanted to share that drugstore.com has 20% off all vitamins included Viviscal.  I just purchased 2 boxes for $63.18 total, free shipping (slightly less  than buying from the viviscal site and buying 3 to get the discount.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm thinking for 2013, my vits will be Viviscal Extra Strength, Calcium/Vitamin D (my Vit D numbers were low, and a regular multi.  Should be simple and manageable and Viviscal has so many good reviews.


----------



## Kimlyb (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm in taking 

  Prenatal vitamin with iron

      Flaxseed oil 1000mg

      Omega 3-6-9
   Hairfinity (may change after bottle is gone)

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Oct 17, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!!

Here are my stats:
*Vitamin*
I currently take 1000mcg of Biotin 5 days a week (M-F). I am considering taking some type of fish oil or kelp for the weekend. I am also considering some Omega too. I want to increase my Biotin mcg. 

*Current Length:*
APL (Not officially claiming till maybe December)

I have attached my starting pic.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Oct 17, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing the pics.  How do you get all the vits in during the day?



jprayze

I take them at night and not the recommended doses.
Hs&nails: only 1 where they say 3
Super Silica Plus: only 1 where they suggest up to 4
Bamboo: the recommended amount of 2 at a time
Viciscal: only 1 where they say 2
Omegas: the recommended 2


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm in! I've been taking vitamins since September 2011. I'm not taking them every single day like I used to so this will encourage me to get back on track. I will be taking:
New Chapter Multi-Vitamins or Chapter One Prenatal Vitamins (1x daily)
New Chapter Fish Oil (2x daily)
New Chapter B-Complex Vitamins (1x wk)
MSM (1,000mg) -(3x daily)

I will post my starting pic sometime in december....


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 17, 2012)

pelohello said:
			
		

> I forgot to post in here. Will "officially" do 2morrow. right now I currently take biotin. I plan on finding sum biotin that has more mg; any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



How much biotin are you taking now??

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 17, 2012)

Aireen said:
			
		

> Been contemplating if I should join any challenges for 2013 since I neglected my 2012 ones and basically cut off my hair.  I did say that 2013 would be all about healthy growth and scalp care so I guess I'll give in.
> 
> My Supplements:
> 
> ...



Come on in here and start 2013 with a bang!!! We are in this together and we will hit our milestones!!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 17, 2012)

Kimlyb said:
			
		

> I'm in taking
> 
> Prenatal vitamin with iron
> 
> ...



Do you not like hairfinity??

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 17, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> There comes a time when we must all take our supplements regularly. We often times forget or start but never finish. Does this sound familiar??? Well fret no further lol this challenge is to encourage all to take their vitamins whether it's for health, hair, or both. This challenge is super simple!!
> 
> Official start date: January 1, 2013 (this should give you time to stock up if need be)
> Official end date: December 31, 2013
> ...



I want to join. Will add details later. Thanks.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 17, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> How much biotin are you taking now??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I take 1000mcg of biotin

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 17, 2012)

pelohello said:


> I take 1000mcg of biotin
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 
That's what I'm currently taking as well.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 17, 2012)

CURRENT LENGTH: A LITTLE PAST CBL
GOAL LENGTH: MBL BY DEC 13
VITAMINS: MSM, BIOTIN, FOLIC ACID, B12, AND PRENATAL 

WILL POST STARTING PIC ONCE I GET HOME


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 17, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I'm so ready to purchase my hairfinity vitamins. Those things had my hair healthy and strong. Anyone else using Hairfinity???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
I WAS CONSIDERING THESE!! BUT I WAS SKEPTICAL DO THEY REALLY WORK?? AND IF SO DID YOU SEE RAPID GROWTH OR JUST STRONGER THICKER HAIR?????????


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 17, 2012)

Kimlyb said:


> I'm in taking
> 
> Prenatal vitamin with iron
> 
> ...


 
WHAT WERE YOUR HAIFINITY RESULTS?


----------



## nerdography (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm going to take Hairomega, Chlorella, and collagen.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 17, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> I WAS CONSIDERING THESE!! BUT I WAS SKEPTICAL DO THEY REALLY WORK?? AND IF SO DID YOU SEE RAPID GROWTH OR JUST STRONGER THICKER HAIR?????????



I first started seeing stronger healthier hair before my growth. I took two at night with water. I haven't taken any in like five months and that was after my cut back to shoulder length.  So I basically went from SL to APL without Hairfinity and it only took seven months. I believe if I was still taking Hairfinity I would have achieved APL way faster. I have been thinking about trying some supplements from GNC like MSM, Biotin, Silica, and women's one a day.


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 17, 2012)

Add me to this challenge please.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Oct 17, 2012)

My Priteva made it!!! Yep I'm excited . I decided to continue 7500mcg biotin, Priteva and I'll add a MSM source when I find one... 

Prayerfully my hair will grow long and strong without looking like the lochness monster when I'm done lol! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm out of Bamboo... I need to grab some ASAP.  I love my 70% silica 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Oct 19, 2012)

Add me too. I just started taking viviscal extra strength twice a day.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 19, 2012)

I just popped My hairfinity vits and did my greenhouse treatment. Off to bed


----------



## jprayze (Oct 19, 2012)

My viviscal just arrived...trying to decide when to start.  I really like to start new hair things on the 1st of the month so I was going to start Nov 1, easier for me to keep track of times, but I am anxious to get started!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 19, 2012)

jprayze said:


> My viviscal just arrived...trying to decide when to start. I really like to start new hair things on the 1st of the month so I was going to start Nov 1, easier for me to keep track of times, but I am anxious to get started!


 
I started this morning!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 19, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> I started this morning!



I knew you couldn't wait lol. Just like me.....impatient 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BGT (Oct 19, 2012)

What's the benefit of fish oil? I took it when I had a sore knee but didn't notice anything with my hair.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 19, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I knew you couldn't wait lol. Just like me.....impatient
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
You know it!  Hopefully will be able to see some results by December.


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 19, 2012)

I want to join too. 
I take. 
Glucosamine chondroitin and Msm for joints 
I want a higher dosage of Msm though. 

I take the hair topia vitamins don't know if I'll repurchase. 

I also have chlorella and spirulina 
I want to get fish oil for knees and hair


----------



## Guinan (Oct 19, 2012)

I took my biotin today!! I finally remembered to take it! This weekend I am on a hunt for an another vitamin supplement. I plan on buying one from my natural food store.


----------



## AllyMD (Oct 19, 2012)

I would like to join.  I've been a member of LHCF for some time, but mostly I've lurked.  I have decided to actually join a challenge and since I was planning to do my own vitamin challenge before I came across this thread, I'd love to have and give some support!

Currently I'm taking:
Viviscal 2x's/day
Walmart hair, skin, nails 2x's/day
Glucosamine (for my knees)
MSM 1000mg 2x's/day
Silica--I have both the horsetail and the bamboo.  I bought the horsetail first and when I read about the bamboo being better, I bought that.  

Starting Jan 1, I'll be taking the everything as above, except for the silica.  I will be taking 700mg Bamboo extract silica once a day.  Thanks and I'm looking forward to this.  BTW, where can I get a hair length shirt that I see many of the women wearing in these pictures?  I want one 

I'll post my starting picture by Dec, I promise!!


----------



## JoyBelle (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm hoping this challenge will help me with consistency!  

Intended Daily Vitamins:  
GNC Women's Ultra Mega (1 tablet, not the recommended 2) 
GNC B-Complex 125 with C (1 Tablet)
Now MSM Powder (1/2 Teaspoon)
Kyolic garlic pills (4 tablets)
Spirulina (6 tablets)  

Every other day
Biotin 600 (1 tablet)

Wish to add before January:
A liquid vitamin to replace GNC Women's Ultra Mega
Silica (will probably go on the every other day rotation) 

I hope to post my starting pic sometime in November.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Oct 20, 2012)

Kimlyb said:


> I'm in taking
> 
> *Prenatal vitamin with iron*
> 
> ...


 

I forgot about those! I'm copying and then I'm done before I'm a hairy beast! LOL So my UPDATED and FINALIZED list:

Priteva-- forgot the strength
MSM  1000mg
Biotin 7500mcg
Pre-Natal vits (I'll have to find a good one with iron)


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm going to start taking my vits nov 1, I'm currently doing a cleanse until then.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Oct 20, 2012)

I am currently taking women's one-a-day, garlic and biotin. I'm thinking about starting on MSM but I'm not quite sure which supplement is the best, any suggestion?

Here's my starting picture which was taken today, one day post of a relaxer but my hair is still wet


----------



## BGT (Oct 20, 2012)

I'll be taking 10,000 mcg of biotin and 1500 mg of fish oil daily.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 20, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> I'm out of Bamboo... I need to grab some ASAP.  I love my 70% silica
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



We back!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Oct 24, 2012)

Morning Ladies!!

Today I plan on buying some Silica. Do any of you ladies take Silica in the liquid form? I'm hoping they have it at Target. I plan on checking there website now. If not I'll get it from GNC.

Dont forget to take your vitamins!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 24, 2012)

I had to get an Iphone app to help me remember to take my meds and get on a schedule.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 24, 2012)

BGT said:


> What's the benefit of fish oil? I took it when I had a sore knee but didn't notice anything with my hair.



BGT

Fish oil has anti-inflammatory properties shared by other essential oils that have been shown to benefit scalp health. Inflammation of the scalp inhibits the growth of hair. Fish oil has been shown to improve the condition of poor skin and is used to treat a number of skin conditions such as eczema, lesions, rashes, psoriasis, acne and dry skin.

http://www.revitaliseyourhealth.com/fish-oil-for-hair-growth/


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 24, 2012)

pelohello said:
			
		

> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> Today I plan on buying some Silica. Do any of you ladies take Silica in the liquid form? I'm hoping they have it at Target. I plan on checking there website now. If not I'll get it from GNC.
> 
> Dont forget to take your vitamins!



I have not taken this but I am curious to see what it's about. Target has everything man lol. I really need to go make a target run which is an hour away. I wanna see what all they have for me to stock up on!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 24, 2012)

walkerca said:
			
		

> I would like to join.  I've been a member of LHCF for some time, but mostly I've lurked.  I have decided to actually join a challenge and since I was planning to do my own vitamin challenge before I came across this thread, I'd love to have and give some support!
> 
> Currently I'm taking:
> Viviscal 2x's/day
> ...



Where'd you get your 700 mg Bamboo?  I'm taking Soloray brand 300 mg and was looking online for a higher mg content...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AllyMD (Oct 24, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Where'd you get your 700 mg Bamboo?  I'm taking Soloray brand 300 mg and was looking online for a higher mg content...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I got it from eBay.  He is a supplier from GB.  Last time I looked on eBay, he was still selling the higher dose capsules.  If you can't find him, let me know and I'll look for his info for ya.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok!! I'm officially switching from Hairfinity to Viviscal as of today!!! I'll be taking Viviscal 2xday for the next 3 months


----------



## Aireen (Oct 25, 2012)

Aireen said:


> My Supplements:
> 
> - 1 Viviscal Tablet
> - 2 MSM pills (1000 mcg/pill)
> ...



*UPDATE*: HSN vitamin by GNC is going to be finished today as well as the silica. I will be repurchasing the silica but not the HSN, I'm replacing it with Jamieson Prenatal since it's already in the house.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 25, 2012)

Co washed last nite with my staple of VO5 moisture milks in strawberries and cream. That stuffs smells so tasty lol. After cowashing I let air dry till 80% dry then I began to moisturize and seal. Put on my satin scarf and bonnet on top and off to bed I went. Woke up and put my hair up in a very loose and sloppy bun but it's up and out the way with the ends tucked. I really like the way my hair feels right now. All soft and cool to the touch!! Very moisturized indeed 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 25, 2012)

hola_lo2002 said:
			
		

> Ok!! I'm officially switching from Hairfinity to Viviscal as of today!!! I'll be taking Viviscal 2xday for the next 3 months



Why are you switching if you don't mind me asking?? I also take hairfinity but if there is something better I may jump on that bandwagon!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Oct 25, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I have not taken this but I am curious to see what it's about. Target has everything man lol. I really need to go make a target run which is an hour away. I wanna see what all they have for me to stock up on!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 

I couldnt find the Silica there but found the Viviscal. Where are yall buying yall Silica from? I checked Amazon, and I saw it there but if there is an actual store I rather purchase it at the store.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 25, 2012)

I just purchased some silica!! I bought it at my local health food store, it cost 18.95 for 90 capsules. the brand is flora and it's vegetal silica. It's vegetarian and gluten free! It is 10 milligrams of silica and I am to take 3 capsules a day after each meal. I really hope that this is a good buy. I think I'm going to start taking it on Monday.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Aireen (Oct 26, 2012)

Wondering if I should just take 1 MSM tablet/day instead of 2. After this bottle of MSM is finished, I'm going to look into getting something with a higher dosage in 1 capsule.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 26, 2012)

Really want to go to GNC to search for some good vitamins. Maybe some HSN, or just MSM and Biotin. Idk but I want something. I think I'm becoming a supplement junky lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 26, 2012)

I just realized that viviscal has silica by way of the horsetail extract...I'm still learning...


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 27, 2012)

Well I have some more vitamins I will be adding starting on monday. 

On top of my Priteva I'll also be taking:

Biotin
MSM for joints as well as hair
Magnesium for headaches
Multivitamin and B12

Now I don't have a separate Vitamin C but it's in my Multi and I drink my vitmains with Orange Juice so I hope that will be enough. I just have to try to up my water dosage. As it is I'm only able to get in 32-48oz. I bought some Crystal Light so hopefully that will help and I'll be cutting calories as well so maybe that will prompt me to drink more.

When is everyone taking their vitamins? I do mine after breakfast whenever that ends up being.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 27, 2012)

Here's my schedule: breakfast 'real meds', viviscal, multivitamin 

Lunch biotin 1000 mcg, calcium/vitamin D

Dinner:  calcium/vitamin D, viviscal 

Something for every meal


----------



## freckledface (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm gonna join. I've been sitting here THINKING about taking my vitimans for about 15min now. Smh maybe yall can help whip me into shape. I'll be back when I decide on exactly what I'm going to take.


----------



## ilong (Oct 28, 2012)

I am considering joining this challenge - BUT - I have to solve a mystery before I do.
The supplements I take are (not inclusive):
Country Life Maxi Hair (HSN)
Biotin
Bamboo Extract (AKA silica)
Prenatal
Vitamin C
L-cysteine
...
*What is interesting is that my fingernails have not grown AT ALL in over 6 weeks!! They have been the exact length (at the tip of my finger) for this period*. I really began to notice the beginning of October and it is a few days from November and my nails are at the same length. They are not growing and breaking off - nor am I cutting them off - they are not growing at all. They were prior to September but then all growth stopped. 
. 
I went back to see what and when I added something different to my vitamin
regimen there were 3 changes, starting in September:
I switched from Horsetail Silica to Bamboo Extract Silica
I changed my HSN from GNC brand to Country Life
I began taking L-cysteine.
The L-cysteine came later. So I am suspecting that if it is one thing - it is the bamboo extract. Or it could be "too many" supplements. 
*We are under the impression that these vitamins promote hair and nail growth but I am experiencing the exact opposite. If this is happening with my nails I wonder if I am or could experience a similar effect with hair growth - NONE!!!* I don't want to take a chance so I am taking action now. 
To troubleshoot I am going to eliminate the Bamboo Silica and L-cysteine from my regimen and see what the results are.
Sorry for the long post - but I think it is very important to share my experience, just in case others may be having the same issue.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 28, 2012)

Going to buy some silica today.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 28, 2012)

ilong said:
			
		

> I am considering joining this challenge - BUT - I have to solve a mystery before I do.
> The supplements I take are (not inclusive):
> Country Life Maxi Hair (HSN)
> Biotin
> ...



I take bamboo supplements (organic silica) and my hair and nails have truly thrived.  IMHO, the supplements you list are fab.  I take some of them myself.  My suggestion would be to see which vitamin in your multi is also a separate supplement that you take.  Sometimes too much of one thing can hinder growth (selenium is one mineral within my multies (HNS, Mineral Rich) that I need to watch.  Too much of it has adverse effects.  I'm under the daily value suggested, but its close enough to it where I don't need to include this in my diet or additional supplements.)  Also, your diet may contain elements within your supplements and increase the levels.


----------



## deedoswell (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow!!!  just noticed this challenge. I'm in. I think a year challenge for vitamins will be very interesting.

Right now I am taking: multivitamin, biotin, msm, garlic, fish oil, and I drink two cups of bamboo tea daily for the silica. Oh, and I'm going to start again on B12 and thinking of trying a silica supplement - not just the tea.  I have been drinking the silica tea for about 3 months now and have noticed that my nails grow extremely fast. I will post my starting pic on January 1st.  I try to take what will benefit my overall health and have the hair growth as a bonus!


----------



## deedoswell (Oct 28, 2012)

And thanks SincerelyBeautiful for this challenge!


----------



## Queensheba88 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm taking futurebiotics hsn 2x a day with 1000mcg msm daily I'm a slow grower but I have been getting 1/2 in to 1in per month


----------



## ilong (Oct 29, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 - thanks for the reply.  Your suggestion is great and well received.   In my case the predominant independent supplement which overlaps with my HSN and Prenatal is Biotin.   But, I have been taking it with a HSN and Prenatal all year.  No change there.  The other overlap is Silica - and Bamboo extract contains 70% Silica. 

So I really suspect the Bamboo Extract.  I did not experience this problem when I was taking Horsetail  which only has 7% Silica.   

I'm eliminating the Bamboo for now to see if my condition reverses.  I also plan to do research the issue.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 29, 2012)

deedoswell said:
			
		

> And thanks SincerelyBeautiful for this challenge!



You are quite welcome 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Aireen (Oct 29, 2012)

Aireen said:


> Going to buy some silica today.


Okay so I didn't get my silica yesterday but I did today! I also got a massive jar of omega-3 pills and I restocked on MSM. I've decided to try to take 1 pill of each supplement instead of 2 of some like before to save on how much I have to restock. 

Vitamins I'm currently taking:

1 Viviscal 
1 MSM (1000mg)
1 Biotin (1000mcg)
1 Bamboo Silica
1 tablespoon of Liquid Silica
1 Omega-3 
1 Jamieson Prenatal


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 30, 2012)

*I want in.....*
-10mg Biotin daily

-Multi-Vit

-Vit C

-Chia Seeds (2 tbsp/daily)......high in iron, calcium, omega's, magnesium, and antioxidants. Also help to control appetite and balance blood sugar. Lower cholesterol and blood pressure, control sugar craving and aids weight loss. Improves health of skin, nails, and hair.

-Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar (2 tsp in 8 oz of water x 3 times a day) .......too many benefits to name.

-1 tbsp of EVCO with each meal x 3


----------



## thatscuteright (Oct 30, 2012)

My Current Vitamin Regimen:

Priteva Ultra ( has 5mg of Biotin )
Target Fish Oil
Target Glucosamine Chondroitin Complex

Plan to follow this until my B-day ( Feb 2013) and then maybe I will tweak it then.


----------



## ilong (Oct 30, 2012)

ilong said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82 - thanks for the reply. Your suggestion is great and well received. In my case the predominant independent supplement which overlaps with my HSN and Prenatal is Biotin. But, I have been taking it with a HSN and Prenatal all year. No change there. The other overlap is Silica - and Bamboo extract contains 70% Silica.
> 
> So I really suspect the Bamboo Extract. I did not experience this problem when I was taking Horsetail which only has 7% Silica.
> 
> I'm eliminating the Bamboo for now to see if my condition reverses. I also plan to do research the issue.


 
After researching side effects of silica - I am more confident that it is the Bamboo Extract. Silica can break down/ destroy Vitamin B (especially thiamine). Biotin is a form of Vitamin B which promotes hair and nail growth. Bamboo extract contains 70% silica compared to the 7% in Horsetail. *My silica intake increased by at least 126%* by switching the type of silica I was taking (I was taking 1 in the AM and one in the PM). This % does not include any increase in silica from switching HSN supplements.  So the silica was contraindicating my vitamin B intake.  So there was no benefit from vitamin b  - including biotin.  If it has this affect on my nails I am sure it had a similar affect on my hair.  

I haven't taken any supplements for a week and I am trying to flush my system by drinking more water. Next week I will resume taking my vitamins but I will not take any bamboo extract. I will monitor my nails for a while to see if they start to grow again - if they do I will add one Bamboo extract back to my vitamin regimen and monitor the affects. If nail growth stops again I will know that I can't take bamboo extract, otherwise I will know that I can only take one bamboo extract.

By the way - I was just in the Waist Length 2013 challenge and Shadiyah is having a similar issue. It may not be the same root cause - but it is worth thinking about.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 30, 2012)

ilong said:
			
		

> After researching side effects of silica - I am more confident that it is the Bamboo Extract. Silica can break down/ destroy Vitamin B (especially thiamine). Biotin is a form of Vitamin B which promotes hair and nail growth. Bamboo extract contains 70% silica compared to the 7% in Horsetail. My silica intake increased by at least 126% by switching the type of silica I was taking (I was taking 1 in the AM and one in the PM). This % does not include any increase in silica from switching HSN supplements.  So the silica was contraindicating my vitamin B intake.  So there was no benefit from vitamin b  - including biotin.  If it has this affect on my nails I am sure it had a similar affect on my hair.
> 
> I haven't taken any supplements for a week and I am trying to flush my system by drinking more water. Next week I will resume taking my vitamins but I will not take any bamboo extract. I will monitor my nails for a while to see if they start to grow again - if they do I will add one Bamboo extract back to my vitamin regimen and monitor the affects. If nail growth stops again I will know that I can't take bamboo extract, otherwise I will know that I can only take one bamboo extract.
> 
> By the way - I was just in the Waist Length 2013 challenge and Shadiyah is having a similar issue. It may not be the same root cause - but it is worth thinking about.



I'm sorry this is happening to you; especially since so many people have seen amazing results from taking this supplement.  126%?  If you are counting the 70% each time you take a bamboo supplement, you are over-compensating.  Your 70% increase is based on a two count serving size (1 am/ 1 pm) So your percent increase is 63%.  I didn't know anything about it counter-acting the vitamin B.  That is excellent information.   I do know this much... Since starting the supplement a month and a half ago, I have seen incredible results.  My nails are so full of life... And my hair... Well I'm 19 weeks post and the only nice thing I can say about my hair is how soft it is.  My shrinkage and lack of movement (due to heightened and thickened roots and lack of heat) are making me more anxious to relax .  Hopefully your detox and bamboo supplement cease will kick start your growth again


----------



## BGT (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been taking my biotin and fish oil daily for about a week now. I'm 1.5 weeks post and already feel my roots getting curly.  I'm going to start getting back in shape and want to take a multivitamin. What do you all recommend?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 30, 2012)

BGT I take New Chapter Woman Daily Multivitamin. I love them. I can tell the difference when I don't take them. I'm not sluggish at the end of the day and I can take them on an empty stomach too.


----------



## deedoswell (Oct 30, 2012)

BGT said:


> I've been taking my biotin and fish oil daily for about a week now. I'm 1.5 weeks post and already feel my roots getting curly.  I'm going to start getting back in shape and want to take a multivitamin. What do you all recommend?



I have always taken Women's One-a-Day Multi


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going to buy my womens one a day again and began to take those along with either hairfinity or GNC's HSN. Being that I ran out of my hairfinity I have currently been taking my grandmas Centrum Silver lol lol lol. Hey don't judge me lol I have to maintain some type of minerals and supplements right?? They are just something to keep me focused till my other things come.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 30, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I'm going to buy my womens one a day again and began to take those along with either hairfinity or GNC's HSN. Being that I ran out of my hairfinity I have currently been taking my grandmas Centrum Silver lol lol lol. Hey don't judge me lol I have to maintain some type of minerals and supplements right?? They are just something to keep me focused till my other things come.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
Too funny!  But that's good.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm going to buy the 3 month pack of viviscal and I have 2 months, so after 5 months I will determine if I should continue. I want to give it adequate time to work and to make an accurate assessment.


----------



## deedoswell (Oct 31, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful - you are funny - but you're right all that matters is you are getting your vitamins in!!!

Just thinking does the Viviscal have silica?  I guess I could look it up.  I need to get some additional silica.

Does anyone skip their vitamins on the weekends?  I do - I am very, very good at taking them faithfully while at work -but on the weekends - I don't get them all in!  I have to work on this.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm hearing a lot about viviscal. I'm about to go look more into it. I'm more curious than curious George right now!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 31, 2012)

[USER=349463 said:
			
		

> deedoswell[/USER];17167703]SincerelyBeautiful - you are funny - but you're right all that matters is you are getting your vitamins in!!!
> 
> Just thinking does the Viviscal have silica? I guess I could look it up. I need to get some additional silica.
> 
> Does anyone skip their vitamins on the weekends? I do - I am very, very good at taking them faithfully while at work -but on the weekends - I don't get them all in! I have to work on this.


 
Yes it has horsetail extract.


----------



## soulglo (Oct 31, 2012)

I usually always take my vitamins

I use to take 1000mg of MSM but I now take it when I feel like I need to detox (because the growth of fine facial hair and messed up cycles are no joke)

I switch my vitamin regimen to...

Alive 50+ Multivitamin (every other day)
CVS Slow Release Iron 45mg
CVS Salmon Oil 

I typically take my vitamins at night to avoid iodine/multivitamin related breakouts
but I may switch to taking the multivitamin and fish oil in the morning.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 1, 2012)

Bumping......

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Aireen (Nov 1, 2012)

*UPDATE*: Still taking my vitamins, re-purchased Viviscal but I also bought Nature's Life Marine Collagen to replace it when I run out and may not be able to buy a new pack.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 1, 2012)

I so proud of myself 2day. I took ALL of my vitamins. I still need to take one more but I am going to take that at dinner time.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 1, 2012)

pelohello said:
			
		

> I so proud of myself 2day. I took ALL of my vitamins. I still need to take one more but I am going to take that at dinner time.



You go girl!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Nov 1, 2012)

Plan to take MSM 5000 mg daily.

Starting pic attched.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 2, 2012)

I was traveling yesterday and totally missed my night vitamins :-(. At least I got my multi and 1 viviscal in.


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm down for the challenge.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 2, 2012)

Checking in.....welcome to the new joiners!!!!! Hope you all have been taking your supplements, even though we haven't started the year yet, it's time to start practicing and preparing. Good luck!!  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Nov 2, 2012)

I just took my biotin & silica. I completely forgot about them. I still have 2 more silica 2take. I think i will take another one @ 8 & if I am awake, I will take 1 at 10.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## ilong (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re:  What is interesting is that my fingernails have not grown AT ALL in over 6 weeks!! They have been the exact length (at the tip of my finger) for this period*. I really began to notice the beginning of October and it is a few days from November and my nails are at the same length. They are not growing and breaking off - nor am I cutting them off - they are not growing at all. They were prior to September but then all growth stopped. 







ilong said:


> After researching side effects of silica - I am more confident that it is the Bamboo Extract.
> 
> I haven't taken any supplements for a week and I am trying to flush my system by drinking more water. Next week I will resume taking my vitamins but I will not take any bamboo extract. I will monitor my nails for a while to see if they start to grow again - if they do I will add one Bamboo extract back to my vitamin regimen and monitor the affects. If nail growth stops again I will know that I can't take bamboo extract, otherwise I will know that I can only take one bamboo extract.


 
I don't want to be premature - *BUT* - all indications are that something was amiss in my vitamin regimen. My nails have shown a "teeny weeny" bit of nail growth.    I not only can see the nail growth at the tip when I rub across the tip of my nails - I feel a nail!!!  

I may be able to join this challenge in a week or so- if that is OK.

I think I will detox and monitor for one more week then introduce "additional supplements"  (i.e. L-cystein, bamboo extract) back into my vitamin regimen.  My HSN, Prenatal, Vitamin C, Vitamin D, Biotin are my base regimen (has been for many months)


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 2, 2012)

LADIES!!!!!!!! IDK if this has been mentioned or not, but Puritan's Pride is having their buy 1 get 1 free or buy 2 get 3 free sale on their supplements. They are also offering free shipping to the lower 48 states in the US! I just got myself some MSM yesterday.

STOCK UP!!!


----------



## Lita (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm in...

MR-Liquid

HO-2xs a day tab...

M.S.M-Powder

Mag-Caps 1x

Green/Fruit-Powder (breakfast/dinner)

Multi


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hairqueen7 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in I just thanked the post, I will officially begin taking my supplements on Jan1. 2013 when I find a job so I can purchase hairfinity again , but until then I'm taking multi vit women's one a day ,but I haven't taken it in 2 months  sorry


----------



## Aireen (Nov 3, 2012)

*UPDATE*: My mother seems to think that my hair is growing in fast since my last relaxer. Guess the extra vitamins are doing their thing.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 4, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I want in.....
> -10mg Biotin daily
> -Multi-Vit
> -Vit D
> ...



Adding Chia seeds= high iron, calcium. omega's, magnesium, and antioxidants. Also help to control appetite and balance blood sugar. Lower cholestrol and blood pressure, control sugar craving and aids weight loss. Improves  health of skin, nails, and hair. (2 tbsp daily)

Changing my regular Iron Tab to Ferrous Sulfate 3x daily
Vit C instead of D.....I was tripping when I typed the original up.



Lita said:


> I'm in...
> 
> MR-Liquid
> 
> ...


Lita what is this powder you speak of?


----------



## deedoswell (Nov 4, 2012)

Just checking in !!  Took all my vitamins this weekend!  I usually forget about them on the weekend!


----------



## Lita (Nov 4, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover Hi..The green/fruit drink you buy vitamin store-Acai berry splash & Amazing Grass Green super food..I take the berry powder in the day/Green powder at dinner..Sometimes I combine them in a huge cup..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm in )

I'm taking:

-Mineral Rich liquid supplement (morning) - 1/2 dose - 500mcg silica and 100 mcg biotin
-EPO (night) - ~3000mg
-MSM (night) - 500mg
-Bamboo silica (night) - 300mg; 210mg silica


The MSM and Bamboo silica I just ordered today and plan to take with the EPO.  The Mineral rich has silica and biotin, but I'm only taking half a dose, so the bamboo silica is to supplement that and I'm trying out MSM and hoping it doesn't break me out.  I'm just doing 500mg.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 6, 2012)

Took my *10mg Biotin* this morning and my *Iron*.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 6, 2012)

Took another multi vitamin today! I'm so ready to order my regular vitamins though.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## londonfog (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm definitely in and this will be my first challenge!!! 

I am currently on and will be taking 5000mcg of Biotin by Spring Valley and 1 of a store brand of Women's One-a-day on a daily basis. My attached starting pic is from 2 weeks ago. I just started taking my vitamins faithfully starting Sept 7 when i decided to start my journey. It was really broken in the back but has grown a lot since.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 6, 2012)

Ooops lol forgot to post my own starting pic, tsk tsk.....




Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 6, 2012)

Took my EPO tonight; still waiting on my MSM and bamboo.  I'll make sure I'll take my Mineral Rich tomorrow morning.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 7, 2012)

Thinking of upping my biotin...I'm only at 1000 mcg. I'm not having any problems right now like extra unwanted hsir or breakouts.  Started in October so it's really too early to see substantial results...


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 7, 2012)

Did my MR this morning


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 7, 2012)

Took my *10mg Biotin* this morning and my *Iron*.

With this much Biotin my eyebrows grow so dang on fast much I am not doing any tripping! 

I cant wait until these Iron pills are gone so I can use something better.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 7, 2012)

Bumping......

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 8, 2012)

Did my EPO last night and MR this morning.  Man I can't wait for the extra silica to come in.  And about the MSM, I'm kinda concerned about a breakout, so I'll be monitoring that.


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2012)

Checking in....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BGT (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone take coconut oil capsules?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 8, 2012)

BGT said:
			
		

> Does anyone take coconut oil capsules?



I personally don't. What are the benefits? I do use coconut oil though and I absolutely love it!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell (Nov 8, 2012)

BGT said:


> Does anyone take coconut oil capsules?



I used to use Organic EVCO in my oatmeal everyday.  It is supposed to be very good for you - now that you mention the capsules I think I need to start using it again in my oatmeal.


----------



## deedoswell (Nov 8, 2012)

I just ordered silica capsules.  Will be taking those in addition to having my bamboo tea!


----------



## growbaby (Nov 8, 2012)

Been faithfully taking my vitamins everyday with no misses for a week now... I need to check in more often.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 8, 2012)

Took 5000mcg biotin and A-Z Ultimate Women's One-a-day today & yesterday. Missed Monday though.


----------



## soulglo (Nov 8, 2012)

was feeling cold and i've been eating too many carbs lately -__-
so i decided to take all of my vitamins today (iron, msm, alive, salmon oil)


----------



## MsDes (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm in. I just started my first dose of Mineral Rich (couldn't wait til tomorrow, lol). Let's wait and see how it works.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 9, 2012)

*UPDATE*: Been taking my vitamins faithfully with no misses. I did miss a day of my liquid silica but overall I remember to take the pills so... that counts as faithful. I'm STILL waiting on my iherb.com order to deliver my Viviscal and marine collagen. I'll be alternating one them on an every other day basis so it'll last me 3 months.


----------



## GWtheVoice (Nov 9, 2012)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I have been taking these consistently every day since July, and have seen great results in my skin, nails, and hair (in this order).
> 
> ETA: I have been taking Shakeology consistently for 3 weeks and it is worth adding to my regimen based on what my body feels and looks like



I love Viviscal! Is Shakeology the one that is offered by the company BeachBody? I have Insanity (going to start it again) and I was wondering whether or not I should try it. I know they have something similar if not that same one (can't remember what it was called.) Is it simple? Something I can take with me on the go? I might get it before the start of this challenge.


----------



## GWtheVoice (Nov 9, 2012)

_State what supplements you will be taking and how often_:

Daily I will be taking...
Viviscal Extra Strength 
Omega 3
Nutrilite Double X
Ferrous Sulfate (Iron)

_Starting picture_: Taken yesterday 11/8/12


Looking forward to joining in this challenge with everyone. We can do it!! Consistency is key


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 9, 2012)

Did my MR and EPO last night.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Nov 9, 2012)

Checking in! I'm currently doing Insanity too. I  used to take shakeology too but that thing is soo expensive


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 9, 2012)

Took my *10mg Biotin*, *Multi*, and *Iron* this morning.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 9, 2012)

I received my order today   So I have two more bottles of MR....lol this stuff better work.  And my silica and MSM which I'll take at night w/ my EPO.


----------



## Lita (Nov 9, 2012)

Checking in..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 10, 2012)

Got my silica and MSM last night   I took one capsule of each: silica (300mg-70%; 210mg silica); MSM (500mg).  Also took my EPO, just 2 gelcaps.

Took 3 capfuls of the MR this morning.


----------



## MsDes (Nov 10, 2012)

Day 3 of using mineral rich. I plan on adding more vitamins soon.


----------



## AllyMD (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey,
Just wanted to let you know, I changed my user name from walkerca to allymd and I'm still excited to be part of the challenge!

Thanks!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 10, 2012)

Starting pic!!!  



About to run out of biotin...thinking about going over 1000 mcg this time


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 10, 2012)

My MSM arrived from Puritan's Pride on Friday. I took advantage of the buy 1 get 1 free offer.  I may look into getting some silica too.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 11, 2012)

I added 1000mg of Vitamin C to my list as I am taking Priteva and Biotin. Ran out of Orange juice for my powered  MSM so once I run to the store will start that up again.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 11, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Starting pic!!!
> 
> About to run out of biotin...thinking about going over 1000 mcg this time



Maybe not...I have a small breakout on my forehead and I'm wondering if its from biotin.


----------



## Lita (Nov 11, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 11, 2012)

Took my *10mg Biotin*, *Multi*, and *Iron* just now.


----------



## freckledface (Nov 11, 2012)

I wanted to wait until closer to the new yr to begin but I've been slacking in a major way so here I am. 
I'll be taking spring valley msm and their hair skin and nails 2X a day and also 1 multi by nature made. I think I'm going to be adding biotin and Priteva. Not too sure but ill he sure to update whatever changes I make. And ill be back with a picture in Dec. even though I wanna length check now


----------



## deedoswell (Nov 11, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Maybe not...I have a small breakout on my forehead and I'm wondering if its from biotin.



jprayze are you also taking a B complex or B12 vitamin with your biotin and drinking tons of water?  That is what I have to do or I will breakout too from the biotin.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 11, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Maybe not...I have a small breakout on my forehead and I'm wondering if its from biotin.



Are you taking enough Vit C with it?


----------



## Lexsmarie (Nov 11, 2012)

Count me in please 

I will post current picture up December 31, 2012.

I am taking:

Silica
MSM
Pritvera Vits
Chlorella
Wheat Germ Oil Capsules
Fish/Flaxseed Oil Capsules
Vitamin C

HHG


----------



## BGT (Nov 11, 2012)

Anybody else out there take fish oil and have, sorry to say, wet poops?  Well not wet but moist and very soft. I want to add coconut oil capsules to my reggie but I'm afraid of the result 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 12, 2012)

Took my MSM, silica, and EPO last night.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Nov 12, 2012)

Oneprettypa said:


> I'm still looking for a good MSM source to add as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Oneprettypa Supposedly the best of the best is the crystals from Swanson's Vitamins


----------



## ElizaBlue (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm in. Getting back on my vits like I used to be and my hair was so much better then. Currently taking:

Hair, Skin and Nails by Finest Nutrition
D3-10k by Nature's Bounty
B-12 by Nature's Bounty
Iron 65mg
Biotin 5000mcg by Nature's Bounty

Adding:
Viviscal Extra Strength and
Some other stuff...

Adding back:
MSM crystals by Swanson's


----------



## Lita (Nov 12, 2012)

Checking in..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Oneprettypa (Nov 12, 2012)

thank you, I'll have to check that one out...


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2012)

I have been taking my Women's multi-vitamin, 5000mcg of biotin daily but forgot on Saturday and Sunday since it's easier for me to remember at work.  I've also added 1000mg of vitamin C also!!


----------



## freckledface (Nov 13, 2012)

Been back on my vits. since I posted the other day but one prob. the msm has given me headaches anyone else run into this? Any advice?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 13, 2012)

freckledface said:
			
		

> Been back on my vits. since I posted the other day but one prob. the msm has given me headaches anyone else run into this? Any advice?



Have not had this problem but maybe someone else may help us out on this.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## soulglo (Nov 13, 2012)

haven't experienced headaches with msm
have you just begun taking msm maybe it's a detox effect
how many mg are you taking?
are you allergic to sulfur?
what is your water intake looking like?


----------



## soulglo (Nov 13, 2012)

took iron, salmon, alive multi a couple of minutes ago. i have been taking each everyday and every other day (iron) except for yesterday


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 13, 2012)

Took my silica, MSM, and EPO last night. Took 3 capfuls of MR this morning.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 13, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:
			
		

> Are you taking enough Vit C with it?



How much should I be taking with it?  I get Vit C in my multi and from Viviscal.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2012)

Took all my vitamins today!! Taking them after my lunch makes it so much more easier to remember.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just checking in...
I've been taking viviscal for a whole month now Yay!
My nails look nice, I didn't measure my hair so....and I might need some vaniqa.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 14, 2012)

blackeyes31626 said:
			
		

> Just checking in...
> I've been taking viviscal for a whole month now Yay!
> My nails look nice, I didn't measure my hair so....and I might need some vaniqa.



Yes my nails are growing nicely after being very weak from acrylics.


----------



## UGQueen (Nov 14, 2012)

i suck at taking my vitamins, but im trying my best! 
ok at work now but ill set an alarm to take them as soon as i get home. will post my starting picture then as well.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 14, 2012)

checking in. I took my MSM, fish oil and B complex this morning. I'm almost out of my multi vitamin. I need to get some more.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 14, 2012)

Took my silica, EPO, and MSM last night and took MR this morning.  Eh...I'm thinking of nixing the MSM; I really don't want any random breakouts.  And I see a lil something; could be hormonal though.  But think I'll just do silica and EPO at night.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 14, 2012)

Took my 10mg Biotin, Multi, and Iron this morning.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 14, 2012)

deedoswell said:


> I used to use Organic EVCO in my oatmeal everyday.  It is supposed to be very good for you - now that you mention the capsules I think I need to start using it again in my oatmeal.



I want to add EVCO into my regimen, maybe at the beginning of the year!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 14, 2012)

Lexsmarie said:


> Count me in please
> 
> I will post current picture up December 31, 2012.
> 
> ...



Do you take the powder or caps?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 14, 2012)

Took 5000mcg biotin, 1000mg vit C, and Women's multi-vit today!!


----------



## londonfog (Nov 14, 2012)

UGQueen said:


> i suck at taking my vitamins, but im trying my best!
> ok at work now but ill set an alarm to take them as soon as i get home. will post my starting picture then as well.


 
I barely remember to take mines at home . I'm not sure if you have the means to be able to take them at work but that's actually when I remember best to take mines. When I open my desk drawer they are sitting there looking at me like "HAAAAAAYYYY!" It's the weekend when I'm at home that I forget.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm looking for a really good hair vitamin, any suggestions?
I'm also thinking about starting bamboo or bamboo tea.


----------



## baddison (Nov 14, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm looking for a really good hair vitamin, any suggestions?
> I'm also thinking about starting bamboo or bamboo tea.


 
I've been on Hairfinity since January 2012....going on a year.  I've seen great results.  I intend to stick with it for another year!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 14, 2012)

Just took my multi... And welcome to all the newcomers


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Nov 14, 2012)

checking in


----------



## MsDes (Nov 15, 2012)

Just added two new vitamins to take along with MR: Rejuvicare HSN liquid vitamin & NeoCell Super Collagen + C. I just took my first dose of Collagen this AM and will take the other tonight.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 15, 2012)

Took my EPO and silica last night.  Man something is really perking up my nails.  I can tell when I'm well supplemented by how smooth my nails look.  Like if I haven't had any vitamins in a while and start taking them, I can see.  Thing is, I've been taking MR for 2wks and EPO for longer.  I just noticed this w/ the added silica within this week.  But you know I haven't done the full amount of MR, which I think I'll start tomorrow.  Here goes    Oh and no MSM.


----------



## missdemi (Nov 15, 2012)

I take Bio-Niu it is FANTASTIC. Fish Oil, a Probiotic and NAC.


----------



## trebell (Nov 15, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> I've been on Hairfinity since January 2012....going on a year.  I've seen great results.  I intend to stick with it for another year!!



My hairfinity just came in today, I can't wait for my results. When I took it last year I saw a big difference in my hair and it did help it grow at a faster rate.


----------



## Perfexion (Nov 16, 2012)

I want to join! Right now I'm taking Hairfinity but after I'm done I may switch to Viviscal. Or maybe I'll take both. Or would that be overkill?


----------



## jprayze (Nov 16, 2012)

Perfexion said:
			
		

> I want to join! Right now I'm taking Hairfinity but after I'm done I may switch to Viviscal. Or maybe I'll take both. Or would that be overkill?



What does Hairfinity have in it?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 16, 2012)

So not only did I not take my MR this mornign, but I realized I forgot my EPO and silica last night!  That's alright; I'll be back tonight.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 16, 2012)

Took multi, garlic, and potassium today....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## trebell (Nov 16, 2012)

Perfexion said:
			
		

> I want to join! Right now I'm taking Hairfinity but after I'm done I may switch to Viviscal. Or maybe I'll take both. Or would that be overkill?



I looked into it but I wanted some picture or videos that show progress.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 17, 2012)

Got my Nature's Life Marine Collagen, still waiting on my Viviscal.  I plan to alternate it on an every other day basis alternating with the Viviscal. May possibly take both on weekends when Viviscal finally arrives.  Or I may take this first to see if I like it, then alternate it with my Viviscal after a month or 45 days, hopefully I'll see some result by then. I'm only taking 1/day though. Sigh, I'll only find out when the Viviscal finally arrives, oh to be at the mercy of free shipping.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 17, 2012)

Aireen said:
			
		

> Got my Nature's Life Marine Collagen, still waiting on my Viviscal.  I plan to alternate it on an every other day basis alternating with the Viviscal. May possibly take both on weekends when Viviscal finally arrives.  Or I may take this first to see if I like it, then alternate it with my Viviscal after a month or 45 days, hopefully I'll see some result by then. I'm only taking 1/day though. Sigh, I'll only find out when the Viviscal finally arrives, oh to be at the mercy of free shipping.



Is it the new Viviscal?


----------



## Valerie (Nov 17, 2012)

Ladies who are taking Biotin 10mg, have you seen any difference.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 17, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Is it the new Viviscal?


Pretty sure I'm probably getting the old one.


----------



## Perfexion (Nov 17, 2012)

trebell said:


> I looked into it but I wanted some picture or videos that show progress.



Maybe I'll make myself the Guinea pig.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 17, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *I want in.....*
> -10mg Biotin daily
> -Multi-Vit
> -Ferrous Sulfate 3x daily
> ...



Found my Chia Seeds locally, yeaaaaa! 
Imma start taking these once I run out of my Iron pills that I have been taking.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 17, 2012)

Took my 10mg Biotin, Multi, and Iron just now.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 17, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Ladies who are taking Biotin 10mg, have you seen any difference.  Thanks in advance.



I think I am the only one taking 10mg of Biotin. For me I dont have any breakouts at all and I cant really speak on the difference bc I keep my hair braided and take down every 2 weeks, wash, and braid back up. My hair havent been straight since June so IDK.


----------



## freckledface (Nov 17, 2012)

m still here been taking my vits. cut my msm back to one a day and will increase in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 17, 2012)

Took a prenatal and a garlic tablet


----------



## Aireen (Nov 17, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I barely remember to take mines at home . I'm not sure if you have the means to be able to take them at work but that's actually when I remember best to take mines. When I open my desk drawer they are sitting there looking at me like "HAAAAAAYYYY!" It's the weekend when I'm at home that I forget.


Why not just put a reminder on your phone around the time you eat lunch or dinner so you can take your vitamins with food?


----------



## Aireen (Nov 17, 2012)

I bought a portable vitamin case so I don't have to look suspicious when I wrap my vitamins in foil for days I'm out all day.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 17, 2012)

Aireen said:
			
		

> Why not just put a reminder on your phone around the time you eat lunch or dinner so you can take your vitamins with food?



You can do a reminder or even use a pill reminder app...I use the Walgreens app.

That one says I need to finish my vits for today!




 I spread them out over breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 18, 2012)

Took my 
10mg Biotin, Multi-Vit, Chia Seeds (2 tbsp), and 2 tbsp of EVCO.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 18, 2012)

Morning ladies!!! Don't forget to take your vitamins


----------



## UGQueen (Nov 19, 2012)

londonfog said:
			
		

> I barely remember to take mines at home . I'm not sure if you have the means to be able to take them at work but that's actually when I remember best to take mines. When I open my desk drawer they are sitting there looking at me like "HAAAAAAYYYY!" It's the weekend when I'm at home that I forget.



That's really smart actually. Im the same I take em when I see em. And that's why me and birth control pills just dont work out. 
And setting the reminder on my phone doesn't work, lol I just end up ignoring it. 
Gotta get creative.


----------



## deedoswell (Nov 19, 2012)

I was forgetting to take mine on the weekend too. I'm good at taking them faithfully at work.  I am trying to remember as soon as I eat something take vitamins.  So far so good.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 19, 2012)

Took my 
10mg Biotin, Multi-Vit, and Iron.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 19, 2012)

Aireen said:


> Why not just put a reminder on your phone around the time you eat lunch or dinner so you can take your vitamins with food?


 

I may have too do this for the weekend. I have one set for my birth control because I would definitely forget those on the weekend too & I probably just need to take them at the same time that I take my bc pill. The portable case would for sure come in handy too because if I'm not at home, it doesn't even matter if I set a reminder if I don't have the vitamins w/ me. LOL!

BTW.. Checking in also!! I took 5000mg biotin, womens' multi & 1000 vitamin C. Def needed the vitamin C since I have a cough & slight congestion . My mom gave me some liquid B complex but I keep forgetting it at home.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 19, 2012)

My Viviscal arrived. Lol, definitely cutting down on these vitamins when my hair grows out. I'll be taking a reduced amount for health maintenance.


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 19, 2012)

I missed my vitamins today but i have been up to date and taking them everyday.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 20, 2012)

Didn't take EPO or silica last night; didn't do MR this morning 

I did do my stuff Sun night/Monday mornign though...just off today and last night.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 20, 2012)

I have been horrible at taking my vitamins. I just took a Silica pill. I havent taken my vitamins in over 2wks. My goal for the month of December is to take at least 1 Biotin and 1 Silica.


----------



## 3jsmom (Nov 20, 2012)

I am in!!! My 16 yo is driving me in sane to take vitamins so I will join. She is taking biotin right now to get her twa growing which it is


----------



## londonfog (Nov 20, 2012)

Took my 5000mcg biotin, womens multi, 1000mg vit c & added the liquid b complex last night. My mom says that this makes her hair grow really fast which it does.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 20, 2012)

Took my 10mg Biotin, Multi-Vit, and Iron this morning.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 20, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Ladies who are taking Biotin 10mg, have you seen any difference.  Thanks in advance.





ZebraPrintLover said:


> I think I am the only one taking 10mg of Biotin. For me I dont have any breakouts at all and I cant really speak on the difference bc I keep my hair braided and take down every 2 weeks, wash, and braid back up. My hair havent been straight since June so IDK.



I am taking 10mg of biotin too. I am in my second month of taking them. My nails are definitely growing more quickly and strong. I haven't had any breakouts. My hair is growing faster too, but I also added some MSM to my regimen so I don't know if the acceleration is from the MSM/Biotin combo or if one is more responsible than the other.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 22, 2012)

Checking in:  Still FAITHFULLY taking my vits:


Bamboo Silica
Biotin (4 x 5,000 mcg)
Aloe Vera Supps
Garlic Oil
Fish Oil
MSM
Mineral Rich

Hair and nails are really on point


----------



## OceanEyes (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd like to join.

1000mg MSM daily
1000mg Fish oil daily
Vitafusion Multi-vite daily
GNC Women's Hair, Skin & Nails Formula daily


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 22, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> I am taking 10mg of biotin too. I am in my second month of taking them. My nails are definitely growing more quickly and strong. I haven't had any breakouts. My hair is growing faster too, but I also added some MSM to my regimen so I don't know if the acceleration is from the MSM/Biotin combo or if one is more responsible than the other.



Yayyy I see we also have another 10mg+ sister up in here DominicanBrazilian82. I dont take MSM, I forgot what the benefits were LOL. BraunSugar, what brand are you taking.

I am taking the GNC Brand 5,000mcg each cap x 2. Oh yea and I am not sure how my hair is reacting bc I am transitioning over to natural but my nails grow like crazy and they are super strong, which I so love!



DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Checking in:  Still FAITHFULLY taking my vits:
> 
> Biotin (4 x 5,000 mcg)
> 
> Hair and nails are really on point



How is the 20mg of Biotin going for you. What brand are you taking DominicanBrazilian82?


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 22, 2012)

Took my 10mg Biotin, Multi-Vit, and Iron this morning. Oh yea and also took some Chia seeds, that should stop me from eating too much today.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 22, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Yayyy I see we also have another 10mg+ sister up in here DominicanBrazilian82. I dont take MSM, I forgot what the benefits were LOL. BraunSugar, what brand are you taking.
> 
> I am taking the GNC Brand 5,000mcg each cap x 2. Oh yea and I am not sure how my hair is reacting bc I am transitioning over to natural but my nails grow like crazy and they are super strong, which I so love!
> 
> ...



ZebraPrintLover I am using Natrol. This is the first time I've tried it.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 23, 2012)

Did my MR this morning and did EPO and silica last night.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 23, 2012)

Hope you ladies had a wonderful holiday!!! I just took my multi and MSM for today.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 25, 2012)

Took my 10mg Biotin, Multi-Vit, and Iron this evening.



BraunSugar said:


> ZebraPrintLover I am using Natrol. This is the first time I've tried it.



Where did you get that from?


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 25, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Took my 10mg Biotin, Multi-Vit, and Iron this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that from?



I got them from Walmart.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 25, 2012)

Taking Viviscal + Marine collagen along with my other vitamins.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 25, 2012)

I am interested in joining.

State what supplements you will be taking and how often - *Hairfinity, Minperal rich, and multi-vitamin *

I am not good at taking pictures of myself but here is one. I will post another in December when we get closer to the start date.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Nov 25, 2012)

My Daily Bread....

Viviscal Extra Strength - 1 in the morning and 1 before bed
B-12 5000 mcg - 1 in the morning
Biotin 5000 mcg - 1 in the morning and 1 before bed
Calcium 750 +D&K - 2 in the morning 
Horsetail 500 mg - 1 before bed
Iron 65mg - 1 before bed
Pantothenic Acid 500 mg - 1 before bed

I sort of wanted to stop everything else so that I could see the Viviscal results by itself. But I'm transitioning instead of BC'ing so I need all the help I can get and some Godspeed too...this head looks rough


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 25, 2012)

Used up all my Spring Valley MSM and now I am using Puritan's Pride brand. I am also almost out of my multivitamin and will be switching to Safeway store brand since they were 90% off on clearance.


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Nov 25, 2012)

I would love to join. 


I was originally taking spring valley hair skin and nails supplement. My hair was growing pretty nicely with it. But then I stopped because I was lazy and kept forgetting. So now I'm going to try maxi hair/biotin/MSM...still undecided about the garlic yet...so I'll hold off on that...

I'm getting my hair straightened at the end of the year to see where it is and ill post a pic of it then...but I'll put one of it now as well...


----------



## Lita (Nov 26, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BGT (Nov 26, 2012)

What's the benefit of garlic?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 26, 2012)

Forgot my MR this morning, but did my silica and EPO yesterday...but did it in the morning.  Also I've added Vitamin C.  I took some cod liver oil over the weekend too, but don't think that'll be a regular thing.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 26, 2012)

I was off from work since Thanksgiving & did fairly well remembering to take my vitamins but forgot a couple of days.  I took vitamin C everyday & the multi only on Sunday night.  Took vitamin C, biotin, & multi today. Will take the B complex when I get home this evening.


----------



## OceanEyes (Nov 26, 2012)

Received the Hair, Skin & Nails vitamins today and yikes :/ Well, they're not that bad but still.


----------



## Lita (Nov 26, 2012)

I got some Bamboo liquid drops,Acai Splash powder & more MSM powder...

Waiting for more HairOmega/DHT block pills to come.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## freckledface (Nov 26, 2012)

Checking in. Every time I see this thread it reminds me to take my vits. Doing much better.


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 26, 2012)

checking in for the entire week.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 27, 2012)

Just a heads up for you ladies if you're interested!! CVS & Walgreens is having a sale on their vitamins up until Saturday.  All CVS brands are definitely buy 1 get 1 free but only SOME of the other brands are too. Some of the other brands are also buy 1 get 1 50% off. Walgreens is buy 1 get 1 50% off. I'll be stopping to CVS after work for the MSM & more Biotin plus I accumulate my register bucks so I'll be able to use them towards my purchase!!


----------



## deedoswell (Nov 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Just a heads up for you ladies if you're interested!! CVS & Walgreens is having a sale on their vitamins up until Saturday.  All CVS brands are definitely buy 1 get 1 free but only SOME of the other brands are too. Some of the other brands are also buy 1 get 1 50% off. Walgreens is buy 1 get 1 50% off. I'll be stopping to CVS after work for the MSM & more Biotin plus I accumulate my register bucks so I'll be able to use them towards my purchase!!



Great!!!!  Thanks!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 27, 2012)

Just took my multi, garlic, and potassium.....hope you all are having a great day!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Nov 27, 2012)

Two biotin tablets left...trying to decide whether to continue at 1000 mcg, increase, or stop?  I can't tell whether it's been helping or not?  Been taking it consistently for almost 2 months.


----------



## 3jsmom (Nov 28, 2012)

I started taken a multi and probiotic on Monday. I need to get some biotin and msm also.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 28, 2012)

Took my MR, some Vitamin C, and an EPO capsule this morning.  Tonight I'll take another EPO and a silica.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 28, 2012)

Took my 5000mcg of biotin, multi-vitamin, & B-complex yesterday & today.  Decided to drop the Vitamin C to 500mg though.   Haven’t gotten a chance to go get my MSM from CVS for the sale due to the timing that I get off & have to get to daycare but I’ll aim for getting there this evening.


----------



## BGT (Nov 28, 2012)

Started getting the biotin bumps so I need to take a break for a bit.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 28, 2012)

BGT said:
			
		

> Started getting the biotin bumps so I need to take a break for a bit.



I started breaking out too!  I take four biotin pills a day (each 5,000 mcg) and I increased my water intake and now my skin is clear.  That coupled with the Mineral Rich I've been taking has done wonders for my skin.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 28, 2012)

londonfog said:
			
		

> Took my 5000mcg of biotin, multi-vitamin, & B-complex yesterday & today.  Decided to drop the Vitamin C to 500mg though.   Haven’t gotten a chance to go get my MSM from CVS for the sale due to the timing that I get off & have to get to daycare but I’ll aim for getting there this evening.



Sale?  Did somebody say sale?


----------



## Oneprettypa (Nov 28, 2012)

I hope everyone is doing well and getting a head start on the vit challenge!!! I've already seen a difference and I hope the new vits add to the progress


----------



## yora88 (Nov 28, 2012)

I would like to join. I will be taking One A Day Vita Craves daily.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 29, 2012)

yora88 said:
			
		

> I would like to join. I will be taking One A Day Vita Craves daily.



Come on inyora88 and join us 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 29, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Two biotin tablets left...trying to decide whether to continue at 1000 mcg, increase, or stop?  I can't tell whether it's been helping or not?  Been taking it consistently for almost 2 months.



My best friend just increased hers to 5000mcg and her nails are super strong and her hair is definitely thicker and healthy looking

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## yynot (Nov 29, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> My best friend just increased hers to 5000mcg and her nails are super strong and her hair is definitely thicker and healthy looking
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I've been taking 5000 mcg for a while now and I always say I think it's the reason I still have hair on my head.


----------



## yynot (Nov 29, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> I started breaking out too!  I take four biotin pills a day (each 5,000 mcg) and I increased my water intake and now my skin is clear.  That coupled with the Mineral Rich I've been taking has done wonders for my skin.



Wait....you're taking 20,000 mcg per day?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 29, 2012)

yynot said:
			
		

> I've been taking 5000 mcg for a while now and I always say I think it's the reason I still have hair on my head.



I have been really thinking about getting some. What brand are you taking?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## yynot (Nov 29, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful. I used I order mine from this company called Elon years ago before the 5000s became popular, but since they have the 5000 mcg in CVS and other drug stores now, it's easier to get.


----------



## Nova (Nov 29, 2012)

yynot said:


> Wait....you're taking 20,000 mcg per day?




I found out from a post on this site taking a B-Complex can help combat skin break-outs from taking biotin.   Also, be sure to increase your water intake.   I tried it -- it works!    I take NOW B-Complex 100mg daily.   My hair thrives from taking biotin, but it does nothing for my nails.  HTH


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 29, 2012)

Checking in.
Still taking all my vitamins.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 29, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Two biotin tablets left...trying to decide whether to continue at 1000 mcg, increase, or stop?  I can't tell whether it's been helping or not?  Been taking it consistently for almost 2 months.



I think I'm going to increase...but I get tired of taking some many vits a day.  I feel like I need to simplify.  

Right now I take a multi and viviscal in the am.  Biotin and calcium/vit D at lunch.  Viviscal and calcium/d at night.


----------



## UGQueen (Nov 29, 2012)

Is it just me or is the garlic pill making anyone else smell.. down there?
Combatting it with my liquid chlorophyll. 
Found out yesterday the spirulina and garlic pills ive been taking were expired.   
doing a heaolth food store run in a few hours when they open (i work right next door)

Ill be sticking to my Silica vitamin, my biotin, and adding chlorella and new garlic pills. 

on a positive note, ive been taking my vits


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 29, 2012)

Took my MR, vitamin C, EPO, and silica this morning.  One dose of each.  I may take an extra EPO and silica tonight.  Oh and I've been eating a little oatmeal before taking my vitamins this week


----------



## BGT (Nov 29, 2012)

Nova said:


> I found out from a post on this site taking a B-Complex can help combat skin break-outs from taking biotin.   Also, be sure to increase your water intake.   I tried it -- it works!    I take NOW B-Complex 100mg daily.   My hair thrives from taking biotin, but it does nothing for my nails.  HTH



Great! I just got some Target coupons so I'll go buy a B-Complex and some gummy vits.


----------



## BornAgainNatural2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

*I will be taking MSM, BIOTIN and Horsetail.*


----------



## Lita (Nov 29, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have been forgetting my vits these last few days, I will get back on it by 2013. I am running low too.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 29, 2012)

Still here! Taking everything regularly! Going to order more MSM if  Puritan's Pride is still doing their buy 1 get 1 free sale.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 1, 2012)

Took my Chia seeds, Biotin, Iron, and Multi this morning.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm in this challenge! I will be taking the supplements at least 3x week. They are: 
Hairfinity  
MSM 
Biotin
Garlic Pills


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 2, 2012)

Supplements:

Adults' Gummy Multivitamin
Horsetail Grass 440 mg (source of silica)
MSM 3000 mg
Biotin 3000 mg

I'm taking those once a day. I plan to take these at least until May or so.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 2, 2012)

I finally got my MSM at CVS before the sale ended along w/ the 5000mcg Biotin capsules so that I’m not taking five 1000mcg tablets every day.   I’ve been keeping up w/ my vitamins over the weekend also even though I left my multi-vitamin in my desk at work.  So checking in w/ 5000mcg of Biotin, liquid B-complex, Vitamin C & MSM for the last 2 days.


----------



## Lita (Dec 2, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 3, 2012)

I got a thickness compliment yesterday!  My girlfriend told me my hair was making her jealous (she recently cut her hair very short).  I've noticed how well my hair frames my face and how much weight it's gained 

I owe this to me taking vitamins every day faithfully since June 1.  I think my new liquid vitamin (Mineral Rich) has added to my hair's overall health and growth; however, its definitely the old faithfuls that got me here (MSM, Biotin, HNS, Bamboo).


----------



## londonfog (Dec 3, 2012)

I took 5000mcg biotin, Multi, 1000mg C, 1000mg MSM, B-complex this morning w/ breakfast since I knew that I would be getting on the treadmill for lunch.  I’ve been working on the foods that I eat to incorporate more of the vitamins that are needed daily so that I can drop down on the amount that I’m taking per day.  My goal is to only take the Multi every other day instead of every day.  I found that the MSM is something that I actually need for joints as well since I had sports knee injuries back in the day & started back to running.  Go figure that it helps hair & knees too!!


----------



## Lexsmarie (Dec 3, 2012)

Checking in and still hanging on!


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2012)

Checking in.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## 3jsmom (Dec 4, 2012)

Good Morning, still taking my multi and probotic


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been doing bad over the past few weeks since I ran out of my multi-vitamins. I'm going to get some more this weekend and get back on track.


----------



## freckledface (Dec 4, 2012)

Bought a new biotin 10,000mcg. It's made by Natrol. I got it at Wal-mart. I've never seen that brand before but I only have to take it once a day so that sold me. Well see how this goes. Is it B complex or B-12 that help the biotin absorb?


----------



## ONAMSHN (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it too late to be added??


----------



## deedoswell (Dec 4, 2012)

freckledface said:


> Bought a new biotin 10,000mcg. It's made by Natrol. I got it at Wal-mart. I've never seen that brand before but I only have to take it once a day so that sold me. Well see how this goes. Is it B complex or B-12 that help the biotin absorb?



I have used Natrol before - but not the biotin.  It is a good brand.  I'm not sure if it is Bcomplex or B12 - I'd like to know too!!  I thought it was Bcomplex but not sure.


----------



## deedoswell (Dec 4, 2012)

Checking in!  Thinking about increasing my biotin also.  At least for a few months.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 4, 2012)

ONAMSHN said:
			
		

> Is it too late to be added??



Of course not!!! Come on in here


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 4, 2012)

freckledface said:
			
		

> Bought a new biotin 10,000mcg. It's made by Natrol. I got it at Wal-mart. I've never seen that brand before but I only have to take it once a day so that sold me. Well see how this goes. Is it B complex or B-12 that help the biotin absorb?



Now that its being mentioned I don't remember which one helps biotin absorb but I thought it was B12. Now I'm confuses lol


----------



## SEMO (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm currently taking:

GNC hair, skin & nails vitamin
Iron (18mg/100% RDA)
Saw palmetto/pygeum/pumpkin seed oil (to block DHT)

I've been taking the GNC since September and just recently added the others.  But all this talk about Viviscal has me considering switching to that, once my current stash runs out, or just adding it to my routine.


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 5, 2012)

I've started using Safeway brand One Daily Daily Energy Support multivitamins. They are comparable to One-A-Day Energy vitamins. I don't really feel much of an energy boost when I take them, but that's fine. Everything else is still the same. Still using the Puritan's Pride MSM, Natrol Biotin, and Spring Valley Iron 65mg.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 5, 2012)

freckledface said:


> Bought a new biotin 10,000mcg. It's made by Natrol. I got it at Wal-mart. I've never seen that brand before but I only have to take it once a day so that sold me. Well see how this goes. Is it B complex or B-12 that help the biotin absorb?



B12 is actually already in the B Complex so I don't think it would hurt to just do the B Complex.  The B Complex that I take is liquid & has 1,200 mcg B-12 in it.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 5, 2012)

Took VitC, EPO, and a silica capsule last night


----------



## londonfog (Dec 5, 2012)

I took my vitamins w/ breakfast this morning.  I’m going to add on another 1,000mg of the MSM in about 2-3 weeks then another 1,000 a couple weeks after that.


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Dec 5, 2012)

So I am thinking of adding maca,aguaje and ginko to my regimen...


----------



## freckledface (Dec 5, 2012)

I got the b-12. It's super small and it does give me energy I like it.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 7, 2012)

Last few nights or probably this whole week, been taking EPO, Vitamin C, and Silica at night.


----------



## Lita (Dec 7, 2012)

Just ate breakfrest & blended a glass of Acai berries in my blend I put MSM powder & 3drops bamboo silica,took 1 multi,1 mag caps,2 HO caps..

Lunch Time-Take 1 borage oil 1000mg

Dinner-1 HO,1mag,1 Ayurvedic tab,MR & blend a glass of veggies in blend put MSM powder & 3drops bamboo silica..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## deedoswell (Dec 7, 2012)

Checking in!  Taking all my vits and drinking plenty of water!  Question:  how much MSM do you ladies take?  Right now I take 1,000 mcg.  I know it aids the hair but I'm having problems with my knees after exercise so just curious if I need to up it.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 7, 2012)

deedoswell said:


> Checking in!  Taking all my vits and drinking plenty of water!  Question:  how much MSM do you ladies take?  Right now I take 1,000 mcg.  I know it aids the hair but I'm having problems with my knees after exercise so just curious if I need to up it.



I just started & have only been taking 1,000 too because I read online that I should gradually build up if I don't know how my stomach will handle it. I've been really itching to build up now for the same reason, my knees. I have a knee brace on now just to walk.  In a couple of weeks I wanted to go up to 2,000 & then 3,000 eventually. I don't know how much is recommended for joints though. I may boost up sooner.


----------



## Karamela (Dec 7, 2012)

I would like to join....thanks for the thread!


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 7, 2012)

deedoswell said:


> Checking in!  Taking all my vits and drinking plenty of water!  Question:  how much MSM do you ladies take?  Right now I take 1,000 mcg.  I know it aids the hair but I'm having problems with my knees after exercise so just curious if I need to up it.



I'm taking 3,000 mcg. I started taking it in April at 1,000 mcg. I just realized about a month ago that I might need to take more to see better effects; so that's when I started adding more to my regimen.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 7, 2012)

Checking in. I'm taking supplements everyday as planned. I'm thinking about adding collagen (maybe Nature's Life Marine Collagen) next year in the spring. I've heard good things about it and it has other benefits besides hair. Plus it's not too expensive.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 7, 2012)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I have been taking these consistently every day since July, and have seen great results in my skin, nails, and hair (in this order).
> 
> ETA: I have been taking Shakeology consistently for 3 weeks and it is worth adding to my regimen based on what my body feels and looks like



Girl you sure aint joking about this vitamin challenge, i may have to come shop at your house and stock up. Wishing you great results from this challenge mami.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Dec 8, 2012)

I got the bug that's going around so I feel like I just got hit by a bus. However I'm about to take these good hair vitamins! ☺


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 8, 2012)

Oneprettypa said:


> I got the bug that's going around so I feel like I just got hit by a bus. However I'm about to take these good hair vitamins! ☺



Hope you get to feeling better!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 8, 2012)

Just purchased some Biotin and some women's one a day. Now the only thing missing is the MSM. I may also buy some Garlic pills as well.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 8, 2012)

Still havent been taking my vits for like a week or two now, but I did get in *1/2 tbsp of my Chia Seeds* today!

Its not much, but its something......


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Dec 8, 2012)

So I went ahead and ordered my vitamins early...should be here on Tuesday...

Is anyone in here taking maca or aguaje?


----------



## SEMO (Dec 8, 2012)

I think I love saw palmetto.  I've only be taking it about 10 days but my skin has gotten *so* much softer.  And I've only washed my hair once since starting it, but it feels like I had a lot less shed hair than I normally do.  

I used to take Nioxin (which had saw palmetto in it) and that decreased my shedding a lot and made my skin really soft.

I started on the GNC HSN vitamins in September (which doesn't have saw palmetto).  I took those by themselves for 2 months.  My hair started to grow a lot faster, but it didn't decrease my shedding at all (and my shedding had dramatically increased in the year since I stopped taking Nioxin).  And my skin was softer, but not as soft as it had been while on the Nioxin.

So, I'm thinking the key ingredient for me is the saw palmetto.  I'd been looking for ways to re-create Nioxin's effects and I think I've done it.    It's too soon for me to say this with certainty, but things are looking good.


----------



## Lita (Dec 8, 2012)

SEMO Saw-palmetto is no joke..The only reason I took nioxin & it worked wonders..HairOmega has similar ingredients & my scalp is responding well..I take the DHT one...

*How many mg are you taking?


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 8, 2012)

Checking in....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SEMO (Dec 9, 2012)

Lita

I'm taking 320 mg of saw palmetto daily (which is the amount recommended on the bottle).  And I almost purchased some of the HairOmega, but I'd already started taking the GNC and wanted to give it a good trial.  So it's good to know that it works.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm in!!! 

Thanks for starting this challenge SincerelyBeautiful. I can totally relate to starting and not finishing this particular challenge.


Official start date: January 1, 2013 (this should give you time to stock up if need be) *For me - no need at this time because I have a lot of unfinished vitamins to take.*

Official end date: December 31, 2013

RULES: 
1) Thank the thread if you would like to join and I can add you to the list - *DONE!*

2) State what supplements you will be taking and how often - *Hairfinity, I still have 3 and a half bottles left to finish, biotin, msm, silica, kelp, l-cysteine, vitamin c, d, e, b-complex, fish oils and calcium. *

3) Check in regularly - *will try as much as I can.*

4) Show pictures of progress during scheduled check ins
-March 30th - This I can do.

-June 30th - *skipping this one*

-September 30th - *this one I can do as well.*

-December 31st - *most likely skipping this one*. 

5) Post starting pic -* see below.*

6) Support your fellow members and stay positive -* will do as often as I can check in. I am excited and can't wait to see what my hair will look like the end of next year.*


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2012)

pelohello said:


> I forgot to post in here. Will "officially" do 2morrow. right now I currently take biotin. I plan on finding sum biotin that has more mg; any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 
I just joined today and have not yet read through the entire challenge so I don't know if you got an answer as yet pelohello, but have you tried Jarrow Formulas. I take their biotin 5000mcg and their MSM 1000mg. I like them a lot becuase of the quality. They seem to stay fresh forever especially since I purchase the largest bottles they come in.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 9, 2012)

I've been taking my Nature's Bounty Hair Skin & Nails religiously since last sunday. I haven't noticed anything spectacular yet but i will continue. I get the one month supply which says one  tablet  should be taken three time daily with meals. 

I opt to take two vitamins at the same time with my first meal of the day, That way one bottle will last me 2months.

I really want to try viviscal but i'm not totally convinced, while i've read good and not so good reviews i'm still on the fence.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Dec 9, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Hope you get to feeling better!!!



Thank you!


----------



## freckledface (Dec 9, 2012)

checking in


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2012)

freckledface said:


> Bought a new biotin 10,000mcg. It's made by Natrol. I got it at Wal-mart. I've never seen that brand before but I only have to take it once a day so that sold me. Well see how this goes. Is it B complex or B-12 that help the biotin absorb?


 
freckledface, it is B-complex that combats acne due to taking biotin. I usually take a B-100 complex or at the very least a B-50 complex vitamin when taking biotin. I take a 5000mcg biotin pill daily.


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm in. I do so well for a while and then I fall off. In fact, this thread reminded me go take them.  



- *Super B-Complex*: 1 Daily
For energy. 

- *Fish Oil*: It's supposed to be 3 daily (one with each meal) but these things are hard to swallow. I'll start with one daily. 

- *Garlic*: Daily
For heart health. I'm hoping it's good enough that between it and altering my diet I won't need medication. I know people use garlic for their hair externally, so maybe it will help it internally as well. 

-* Cranberry Fruit*: One Daily
It says it's mainly for urinary tract health but it also contains Vitamin C to "support immune function and antioxidant health". I purchased these when I thought I was in the early states of a UTI but it ended up being nothing; however, it's good for making sure it continues to be "nothing" so I'll keep taking them. 

- *Chlorella* Supplement: Daily. I'll start with 1 tsp. 
It's in powder form so I have to mix it in something, but I can never get over the taste. For energy, hair health, skin health, immune system, lighter periods (my BC does this, but this will help too), and much more. 

I need to restock my multi-vit. I'm going to look for one that has at least one of these other items in it so I can have less things to swallow.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 9, 2012)

Still taking my vitamins, I'm gonna start taking green smoothies everyday with them, I love how refreshingly healthy they taste.


----------



## freckledface (Dec 10, 2012)

Aggie said:


> freckledface, it is B-complex that combats acne due to taking biotin. I usually take a B-100 complex or at the very least a B-50 complex vitamin when taking biotin. I take a 5000mcg biotin pill daily.



Thank you I'll have to pick some up.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2012)

Lita said:


> @SEMO Saw-palmetto is no joke..The only reason I took nioxin & it worked wonders..HairOmega has similar ingredients & my scalp is responding well..I take the DHT one...
> 
> *How many mg are you taking?
> 
> ...


 
I have been reading the reviews on amazon.com and the HairOmega only got like 3.5 stars. There were extremely mixed reviews and it seemed like most of them were not favorable. I anted to try it until I saw those reviews. I didn't read all of them but the few I read were discouraging. 

What is your real take on it Lita? How long have you been taking them?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 10, 2012)

Aireen said:


> Still taking my vitamins, I'm gonna start taking green smoothies everyday with them, I love how refreshingly healthy they taste.



What all do you put in your smoothie?


----------



## deedoswell (Dec 10, 2012)

just checking in - taking my vitamins. Oneprettypa - hope you feel better soon!


----------



## londonfog (Dec 10, 2012)

Checking in! I only took the vitamin C over the weekend but bought a pill box on Friday so that I can just have my vitamins on hand where ever I'm at. Took biotin, msm, vit c, b complex & multi-vit today.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm simplifying my vitamin routine so I don't feel like I'm popping pills allll day.

Am - viviscal, multi

Lunch - calcium/vit D

Dinner - viviscal, calcium/vit D

I'm omitting the biotin since I ran out.  I will buy the new viviscal with biotin when my current supply runs out.  It's not that much biotin but hopefully in combination with what's in my multi, it will be enough.


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2012)

Aggie said:


> I have been reading the reviews on amazon.com and the HairOmega only got like 3.5 stars. There were extremely mixed reviews and it seemed like most of them were not favorable. I anted to try it until I saw those reviews. I didn't read all of them but the few I read were discouraging.
> 
> What is your real take on it Lita? How long have you been taking them?



Aggie Hi! I've been taking them for about a year off/on..The one I use (DHT) block..I don't use the vitamin they have....Just the DHT one..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2012)

Checking-in..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

whats the best msm right now?


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 11, 2012)

shockolate said:


> whats the best msm right now?



I heard good things about Trimedica and OptiMSM. I'm not sure what the difference is between them and generic brands from places like VitaCost though.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 12, 2012)

Checking in... Hope all is well


----------



## Lita (Dec 12, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 12, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> What all do you put in your smoothie?


@SincerelyBeautiful, I put 1 banana, romaine lettuce, kale, natural honey, 1 teaspoon of coconut oil, and half a lime with water. If I don't have kale then it's the same thing but more romaine lettuce. It actually tastes sweet but I feel like the lime really helps to bring out the banana's flavour and neutralize any bitterness in the green leafy vegetables. For the kale/lettuce/honey I just eyeball it and fit whatever will go in my blender.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi ladies!  GNC is having a buy one get one free on vitamins TODAY ONLY.  You can Mix n Match too!  Including your beloved HS&N, Ultra Nourish Hair, etc.. Happy Shopping!  ONLINE ONLY!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell (Dec 13, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi ladies!  GNC is having a buy one get one free on vitamins TODAY ONLY.  You can Mix n Match too!  Including your beloved HS&N, Ultra Nourish Hair, etc.. Happy Shopping!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks!!!  Going to website now!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2012)

Checking in for the past 3 days. I think I will be giving bamboo silica a try for 6 months starting in either February or March 2013 and compare it with my regular NOW Vitamins silica.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Checking in- finally got my vits 
Maxi- hair 
2 GNC hsn vits
GNC Ultra nourish hair 
These will last until may2013 so excited
I kno everything is hair related but they all have healthy ingredients plus I really just want my hair to grow its already healthy
Hapy hair growing ladies!


----------



## GWtheVoice (Dec 14, 2012)

Viviscal's new formula has iron in it. I plan to discontinue my iron supplement once I begin taking the new Viviscal. So far I'm on track with everything and I've been taking my vitamins regularly.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 14, 2012)

Still taking daily.  No falter


----------



## Lita (Dec 14, 2012)

Checking-in


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 14, 2012)

Checking in...finished my second box of Viviscal today. I think my hair is growing faster but I haven't measured yet b/c I need to cut these skinny ends.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 15, 2012)

I've been slacking on my vits lately, but I'm back on track now!  Want to get new viviscal when my supply runs out.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 15, 2012)

Aireen said:


> @SincerelyBeautiful, I put 1 banana, romaine lettuce, kale, natural honey, 1 teaspoon of coconut oil, and half a lime with water. If I don't have kale then it's the same thing but more romaine lettuce. It actually tastes sweet but I feel like the lime really helps to bring out the banana's flavour and neutralize any bitterness in the green leafy vegetables. For the kale/lettuce/honey I just eyeball it and fit whatever will go in my blender.



It doesn't sound bad at all. I never had a smoothie before. Guess I'm afraid of the texture more over taste.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 15, 2012)

Checking in ladies...


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2012)

Checking in...with hairfinity, silca, msm, vit c, b-12, l-cysteine and biotin. I can't wait for my TOJI Pure Density Hair Vitamins to get here. It has all these ingredients in it along with some dht blockers, hormonal and circulatory ingredients.


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Dec 16, 2012)

Checking in... I think my vitamins are helping my overall health...I'm not AS moody as I was a few days ago...but that may be the maca..


----------



## freckledface (Dec 16, 2012)

Checking in.... About to run out of my multi any suggestions on a good affordable one?


----------



## Dove56 (Dec 16, 2012)

freckledface said:


> Checking in.... About to run out of my multi any suggestions on a good affordable one?



freckledface

This is my fav multi:










http://www.allstarhealth.com/f/vitol-ener-g_two_per_day.htm


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 16, 2012)

Ladies I will be updating the challengers list soon so that it can be posted before the new year begins. May you all have a wonderful evening


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2012)

Checking in..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hairqueen7 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have been taking my maxi hair vits for a week now waiting for the others to come in the mail . Does vits make ur urine bright yellow because thats what its doin to mine


----------



## Flawlis1 (Dec 17, 2012)

hairqueen7 said:
			
		

> I have been taking my maxi hair vits for a week now waiting for the others to come in the mail . Does vits make ur urine bright yellow because thats what its doin to mine



I used to take Maxi vitamins too, and yes they turn your pee yellow, I guess it's the coloring in the vitamins used, because I have taken other yellow vitamins and they do the same thing. It's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Dec 17, 2012)

hairqueen7 said:
			
		

> I have been taking my maxi hair vits for a week now waiting for the others to come in the mail . Does vits make ur urine bright yellow because thats what its doin to mine



My mom told me a while ago,when I asked her about it, anything with b vitamins will change your urine color...

I'm guessing its true...before I was taking maxi I only took a b complex and cod liver oil and my pee was neon color...


----------



## hairqueen7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's my starting length pic ladies


----------



## Oneprettypa (Dec 17, 2012)

hairqueen7 said:


> Here's my starting length pic ladies



Did you buy that shirt or make it? If you bought it, where did you get it from? Thanks!


----------



## hairqueen7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Oneprettypa said:


> Did you buy that shirt or make it? If you bought it, where did you get it from? Thanks!



Hairlista.com


----------



## AllyMD (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok, here are my starting pictures.  I'm sorry they are not the best, but due to a crossfit accident, I dislocated both of my shoulders (long story...) and I can't hold my hair down my back.  

Just as a recap, my vitamins are:
Viviscal twice a day
Walmart hair, skin, and nail vitamins once a day
MSM 1000mg twice a day
Bamboo silica 700mg once a day
Glucosamine (for my joints) once a day

Thanks!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 17, 2012)

Bought a new multivitamin.


----------



## Lita (Dec 18, 2012)

AllyMD said:


> Ok, here are my starting pictures.  I'm sorry they are not the best, but due to a crossfit accident, I dislocated both of my shoulders (long story...) and I can't hold my hair down my back.
> 
> Just as a recap, my vitamins are:
> Viviscal twice a day
> ...



AllyMD Sorry to about your shoulders..Wow! Hope the vitamin combo is helping..

*I have some sports issues from back in the day & I take M.S.M powder & it seems to be helping..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 18, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 18, 2012)

All of you taking vitamins, how much water do you drink? I feel like I have to drink way more than 8 glasses.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 18, 2012)

Aireen said:


> All of you taking vitamins, how much water do you drink? I feel like I have to drink way more than 8 glasses.



I try my best to drink 64oz of water a day and that's on a good day. I need to be more like Allandra and make it my main drink. I need some motivation cause my coffee be calling my name lol


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 18, 2012)

Aireen said:


> All of you taking vitamins, how much water do you drink? I feel like I have to drink way more than 8 glasses.


 
Why do you feel that way? You should be fine as long as you're not super thirsty and your urine is colorless or light yellow. Unless maybe you're taking something that requires you to drink a lot? :scratchch I drink about 40 oz in a day, but I get it from other sources too.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/water/NU00283

I thought page 2 had some good info on it, if you want to check it out.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 19, 2012)

TheVioletVee said:


> Why do you feel that way? You should be fine as long as you're not super thirsty and your urine is colorless or light yellow. Unless maybe you're taking something that requires you to drink a lot? :scratchch I drink about 40 oz in a day, but I get it from other sources too.
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/water/NU00283
> 
> I thought page 2 had some good info on it, if you want to check it out.


That's exactly why I feel like I'm not getting enough water, I'll go to the bathroom and it won't be colourless.  So I thought everyone in here would be drinking more than the average amount of water. I'll admit, I'm not a water drinker but even when I'm providing my body with the adequate intake, it seems like I need so much more.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 19, 2012)

Aireen said:


> That's exactly why I feel like I'm not getting enough water, I'll go to the bathroom and it won't be colourless.  So I thought everyone in here would be drinking more than the average amount of water. I'll admit, I'm not a water drinker but even when I'm providing my body with the adequate intake, it seems like I need so much more.



Hmm. Are you taking a B complex? I heard that can change the color.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003139.htm


----------



## Aireen (Dec 19, 2012)

TheVioletVee said:


> Hmm. Are you taking a B complex? I heard that can change the color.
> 
> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003139.htm


I'm taking a multi-prenatal, Biotin 1000 mcg, fish oil, marine collagen, silica, and MSM.


----------



## deedoswell (Dec 19, 2012)

Aireen said:


> All of you taking vitamins, how much water do you drink? I feel like I have to drink way more than 8 glasses.



I don't drink as much as I think I should.  Water is my main drink but I HAVE to have a cup of coffee in the morning - which has water!  

I think I get in about 60 oz a day; but not everyday.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 19, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful...I have coffee issues. The people at the local Tim Horton's know me. I actually get T-Shirts from them because I am such a good customer.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 19, 2012)

deedoswell said:


> I don't drink as much as I think I should.  Water is my main drink but I HAVE to have a cup of coffee in the morning - which has water!
> 
> I think I get in about 60 oz a day; but not everyday.


Doesn't coffee cause dehydration though?


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 19, 2012)

Aireen said:


> I'm taking a multi-prenatal, Biotin 1000 mcg, fish oil, marine collagen, silica, and MSM.



Well I'm fresh out of ideas then. Sorry I can't be of more help. :/


----------



## Aireen (Dec 19, 2012)

TheVioletVee said:


> Well I'm fresh out of ideas then. Sorry I can't be of more help. :/


Thanks for the help, I was able to drink a little more water and the problem corrected itself. Guess I do need more than 64oz/day with everything I'm taking.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 19, 2012)

Aireen said:


> Thanks for the help, I was able to drink a little more water and the problem corrected itself. Guess I do need more than 64oz/day with everything I'm taking.



You're welcome. I'm glad you figured it out.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 19, 2012)

felic1 said:


> SincerelyBeautiful...I have coffee issues. The people at the local Tim Horton's know me. I actually get T-Shirts from them because I am such a good customer.



Lol this is too funny


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 19, 2012)

Aireen said:


> Doesn't coffee cause dehydration though?



I would like to know this too


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Dec 20, 2012)

TheVioletVee said:
			
		

> Well I'm fresh out of ideas then. Sorry I can't be of more help. :/



Biotin is a b vitamin and pre natals more than likely have b vitamins in it...so it more than likely may be it...especially if you started taking them recently or changing companies...

ETA: nevermind...I see you figured out the problem...


----------



## Lita (Dec 20, 2012)

Checking in..19th & 20th..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## AllyMD (Dec 20, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I would like to know this too


It's the caffeine in the coffee that causes dehydration, not the coffee itself.  Caffeine is a pretty potent diuretic.  In fact, a lot of diuretic pills contain caffeine to aid in water and weight loss.

If you're gonna drink caffeinated coffee (and to me, decaffeinated coffee is just WRONG), it's good to drink a cup of water for every cup of coffee that you drink in order to counter the effects of the caffeine diuresis.  

Hope this helps--too bad I don't take much of my own advice


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm in!!! I already take Hairfinity although i am thinking of adding garlic supplements as I'm concerned about my shedding.


----------



## Marand13 (Dec 20, 2012)

I might as well join too. 

I have been consistently taking my vits since early this year. 

Right now I am still on:
Prenatal(as my multi)
Biotin 2,500mcg
Iron
EPO 1,000mg
Oh and MSM 1,000mg

In 2013 I will be adding:
B-50
Pantothenic Acid
Marine Collagen
Ener-g

I have pics in my fotki.. Link below.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 20, 2012)

checking in for a couple of days...


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm joining the challenge I just big chopped again in october so I have a twa . The vitamins I'm currently taking are:
l-cysteine 500 mg once a day
Busy- brain release coenzyme B 1 dayGinkgo Smart focus/memory pill 2 day
vegetal Silica 2 day 337 mg pill
thyroid support 2 day
super Collagen type 1 and 3  6 pills day
natures life biotin 2 pills 5,000 mcg
MSM 2-4 pills a day 1,000 mg pill
Goals:
1. reach eyebrows by feb 
2. reach end of eyes by april
3.reach tip of nose by june


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 21, 2012)

Have not been updating but still taking my vitamins for the most part.


----------



## xNichex (Dec 21, 2012)

Im up for this challenge! I will be take a multivitamin with added iron. I however only plan to take pics of my progress twice for the year; so june and dec check ins.


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for starting this Challenge, I would love to Join. I am new to the site and this is going to be my second challenge I have entered for 2013. 

State what supplements you will be taking and how often - I am not sure as of yet, i will update you at the end of this month. (time to go shopping)

*I am open to advise on the Vitamins I should start out taking.


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2012)

Checking in..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 21, 2012)

Add me please I am in!


----------



## nemi95 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm in. I'm not raking anything eight now, but I did buy some prenatal, Nioxin, and Botin. I tried the Biotin before and it brought back my teen acne, but I'm willing to try it again I'm open to any suggestions anyone may have. I plan on taking pics at the end of every month. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 24, 2012)

Checking in and hoping everyone is enjoying their Holiday!!!


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Dec 24, 2012)

Im in!!!!

I have a few bottles of vitamins that I need to use up. I have a month's supply of Nioxin (I saw good growth with it), a month's supply of Hairfinity. I want to try the Priteva vits so I will get them in the next couple weeks. I would like to start taking fish oil as well. I need to find a reliable supplier. Any ideas ladies??? Aside from that, I take a multi vitamin, iron tablet.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy Holidays ladies!!!!


----------



## freckledface (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone know how much the new nioxin is?

Checking in I've been doing good


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 26, 2012)

Just checking in. I'm trying out Neocell Fish Collagen + Hyaluronic Acid for my skin.  I'm probably not going to get any more silica once I run out either.


----------



## OceanEyes (Dec 27, 2012)

I need to restock up on MSM soon.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in!
I am taking Viviscal extra strength hair nutrients (2 a day), biotin (5 a day), MSM (5 a day), and apple cider vinegar (3 a day). 
I'll be back later to post my starting pic!


----------



## londonfog (Dec 27, 2012)

VITAMIN 2013 CHALLENGE
I’ve been extremely laxed on my logging in to LHCF.  I’ve been taking my vitamins 4-6 times a week though.  I’m currently taking 5,000 biotin, 1 Women’s’ multi, 2,000 mcg (or mg whichever one) of MSM, 1,000mg of vitamin C.  I missed a tad bit too many doses of the B-complex though even though it’s been sitting on my headboard at home.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 27, 2012)

Skipped 2 days but I'm back on track now!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 27, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *I want in.....*
> -10mg Biotin daily
> 
> -Multi-Vit
> ...



Goal for the day is above, so far I have had:
-10mg Biotin daily
-Chia Seeds (1 tbsp)
-Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar (2 tsp in 8 oz of water once)


----------



## hairqueen7 (Dec 28, 2012)

Still taking my maxi hair vitamin its so big to swallow though ughh


----------



## 3jsmom (Dec 29, 2012)

I have fallen off the wagon. Plan on Monday starting  taking my multi, probiotic and biotin. My 16 yo has been taking biotin and her TWA is growing out well. I am planning on getting her a while foods vitamin because she hates veggies and that will help her get what she does not get.


----------



## TiaBia (Dec 30, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge as well.
I will be taking the following:
viviscal extra strength - 2 tablets a day 
Bio Alternatives MSM powder - will start off with recommended dose of 1/4 tsp and increase my dosage to 1/2 tsp after first month.
Mineral rich - 1oz daily
Biosil - 5 drops 2x (will stop this after finished bottle)
Neocell fish collagen with hyaluronic acid supplements - 4 pills a day


----------



## BGT (Dec 30, 2012)

OK I think I've got my final list

4000 mg of omega 3, 6 and 9 
10,000 mcg of biotin
1 b-complex pill
Multivitamin gummies.


----------



## deedoswell (Dec 30, 2012)

Have not taken vitamins for a week - been sick with horrible cold!!  Have to get started again!!!


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 30, 2012)

I kept seeing this thread last year. This year, I am going to commit to working from the inside out
Here are my vitamins
*Until I run out * 
1.Alive raw multi                     
2. Folate                                 
3. Biotin                                 
4. Fish Oil                               
5.MSM                                    
6. Diatomecous Earth                I love this stuff
7. Kelp                                    

At the end of the year I plan to get up in the morning have a salmon croquette patty, with a cup of herbal tea, and a teaspoon of seaweed/kelp. Drink my 4 cups of fruit water with MSM/DE, and just take biotin, folate, and b12. We will see how it goes.


----------



## deedoswell (Dec 30, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> I kept seeing this thread last year. This year, I am going to commit to working from the inside out
> Here are my vitamins
> *Until I run out *
> 1.Alive raw multi
> ...



Yummm sounds delicious!  I love salmon croquette pattys


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 31, 2012)

I added MSM to my list of vitamins and want to add Biotin and B-Complex today. Man that MSM gave me a 3 day headache.


----------



## Honeytips (Dec 31, 2012)

I've ordered some NOW Biotin 5000mcg (I'm planning on taking 1 per day when it arrives) in addition I'll also take:
folic acid
iron tablets
chlorophyll (liquid form)
Vitamin C


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Years ladies!!! So I just updated the list for those who joined before today and with that being said....WELCOME and let's get the best of 2013 with our vitamins.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 1, 2013)

TheVioletVee said:


> Just checking in. I'm trying out Neocell Fish Collagen + Hyaluronic Acid for my skin.  I'm probably not going to get any more silica once I run out either.



TheVioletVee Do you not like the silica??


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 1, 2013)

londonfog said:


> VITAMIN 2013 CHALLENGE
> I’ve been extremely laxed on my logging in to LHCF.  I’ve been taking my vitamins 4-6 times a week though.  I’m currently taking 5,000 biotin, 1 Women’s’ multi, 2,000 mcg (or mg whichever one) of MSM, 1,000mg of vitamin C.  I missed a tad bit too many doses of the B-complex though even though it’s been sitting on my headboard at home.



It ok londonfog that's why we are here for support!!! Take them vitamins chick!!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 1, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:


> Still taking my maxi hair vitamin its so big to swallow though ughh



How long have you been taking maxi hair?


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2013)

Checking-in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 1, 2013)

3jsmom said:


> I have fallen off the wagon. Plan on Monday starting  taking my multi, probiotic and biotin. My 16 yo has been taking biotin and her TWA is growing out well. I am planning on getting her a while foods vitamin because she hates veggies and that will help her get what she does not get.



I'm not big on veggies either but I do take multi and I try to drink v8 splash to incorporate more veggies. If you find a vitamin for that please let me know. TIA


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 1, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> Have not taken vitamins for a week - been sick with horrible cold!!  Have to get started again!!!



I hope you feel better. It's definitely not fun being sick.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2013)

Checking in...for yesterday and today.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 1, 2013)

So through the holidays (last week until yesterday) I have been slipping.  But I'm back.  Not sure if I'm going to continue with the Mineral Rich... Although I probably should.  But will definitely be continuing daily:

Biotin (2 x 5,000mcg)
MSM (3 x 1000mg)
HSN Multi
Garlic (1 x 1000mg)
Bamboo (2 x 300mg)
AVG Supplement
Fish Oil (1 x 1400mg)


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2013)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *I want in.....*
> -10mg Biotin daily
> 
> -Multi-Vit
> ...



I did horrible today. I need a plan for when I am not at home!
I got in my:

-10mg Biotin daily
-1 tbsp of Chia Seeds.....Imma try drinking my Chia Seeds and see how that work for me.
-1 tbsp of EVCO


----------



## TejadaUrdiales (Jan 1, 2013)

Count me in! I've been a lurker on here for years and have finally become a member! 

My supplements:

* Women's Multi
* MSM
* Super B Complex
* Fish Oil
* Bamboo Extract
* Biotin

I will be taking my supplements daily.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been doing good with my vits and taking them daily. I do need to get a good multi-vitamin and possibly something to help with my veggie intake


----------



## jprayze (Jan 2, 2013)

TejadaUrdiales said:


> Count me in! I've been a lurker on here for years and have finally become a member!
> 
> My supplements:
> 
> ...



Welcome!!!


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2013)

Checking in..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm in! I need to really start working for this APL! I'll go by the store after work to pick up biotin and MSM, the rest I already have.

Fish oil
Women's multi
Silica 
Biotin
MSM

And I'll finish off the collagen I aleady have. 

Btw quick question...does biotin work for thickness or for growth? My hair is already thick, I'm actually reluctant for it to get any thicker so I might pass on it.

Starting..


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 2, 2013)

Count me in! 
Taking : 1 multi 
1 B12 1000mg 
1 iron+C 
1maca 500mg


----------



## hairqueen7 (Jan 2, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> How long have you been taking maxi hair?



Almost a month now ,for the first 2 weeks it makes ur urine neon yellow lol so if u try it don't get scared its normal process I read. But for so reason with these pills I think there gonna give me great results.
A girl can hope right lol.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 2, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> @TheVioletVee Do you not like the silica??


 
SincerelyBeautiful I'm just unsure as to whether it's actually doing anything.  I don't want to keep buying it when it may not be having an effect, you know?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have to buy my multi vitamins. I still haven't got them yet!!


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 3, 2013)

I took my multi gummy, and Nioxin. I may switch to a prenatal in Feb because my local beauty salon is out of Nioxin vitamins.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 3, 2013)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I did horrible today. I need a plan for when I am not at home!
> I got in my:
> 
> -10mg Biotin daily
> ...



Oh, I forgot about Chose seeds. It helped me drop 10lbs for summer. I may pick some up this weekend!


----------



## Lita (Jan 3, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 3, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> So through the holidays (last week until yesterday) I have been slipping.  But I'm back.  Not sure if I'm going to continue with the Mineral Rich... Although I probably should.  But will definitely be continuing daily:
> 
> Biotin (2 x 5,000mcg)
> *MSM (3 x 1000mg)*
> ...



How is the MSM working for you? I take (2 X 1000mg) daily and i have a headache shortly after taking it daily.


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 3, 2013)

nemi95 said:


> Oh, I forgot about Chose seeds. It helped me drop 10lbs for summer. I may pick some up this weekend!



I'm curious! What are "Chose seeds"??


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Finally bought my mulit vitamins! They are so darn expensive but so worth it. My body has been dragging over the past month without them. Okay back to my multi vitamin, msm and fish oil - even though I've been still taking the msm and fish oil I've haven't been taking them regularly as I should have over the past month. Ok back to it!!


----------



## OceanEyes (Jan 3, 2013)

I decided to take 2 fish oils pills daily instead of one and I repurchased MSM yesterday.


----------



## Honeytips (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been taking my chlorophyll, iron and folic acid consistantly every day as well as my Biotin that just arrived two days ago  I'm thinking of getting one of those pill holders so that I can take all that I need to take at the same time without forgetting any (keep forgetting to take my inner health plus)


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 3, 2013)

Honeytips said:


> I've been taking my chlorophyll, iron and folic acid consistantly every day as well as my Biotin that just arrived two days ago  I'm thinking of getting one of those pill holders so that I can take all that I need to take at the same time without forgetting any (keep forgetting to take my inner health plus)



Pill holders good idea.  I use one and it is the only way that I can remember to take everything!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 3, 2013)

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> I did horrible today. I need a plan for when I am not at home!
> I got in my:
> 
> -10mg Biotin daily
> ...



I just seen a bottle of chia seeds and I was eyeing it down lol. I want to know more about this vitamin. Let me know how it goes!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 3, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:
			
		

> Almost a month now ,for the first 2 weeks it makes ur urine neon yellow lol so if u try it don't get scared its normal process I read. But for so reason with these pills I think there gonna give me great results.
> A girl can hope right lol.



Nothing wrong with hoping at all lol. Good luck and HHJ!!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 3, 2013)

TheVioletVee said:
			
		

> SincerelyBeautiful I'm just unsure as to whether it's actually doing anything.  I don't want to keep buying it when it may not be having an effect, you know?



I totally understand that concept of wasting moolah!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 3, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:
			
		

> I have to buy my multi vitamins. I still haven't got them yet!!



What kind are you looking into naturalagain2

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 3, 2013)

SUNSHINE BABY said:
			
		

> How is the MSM working for you? I take (2 X 1000mg) daily and i have a headache shortly after taking it daily.



I have heard some more women talking about headaches with MSM....makes me wonder what causes them

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## 3jsmom (Jan 3, 2013)

I took my multi and probiotic for the last two days


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 3, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> What kind are you looking into naturalagain2
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



SincerelyBeautiful I buy New Chapter Multivitamins. They are whole food vitamins. I waited so long cause they are so darn expensive  but worth it. But i bought some more today.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 3, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> I'm curious! What are "Chose seeds"??



It's Chia seeds. Love that Auto-correct!


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 3, 2013)

Took my Nioxin, & gummy vit. Called Fantastic Sams for Nioxin, they told me to check back Saturday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2013)

checking in...


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 3, 2013)

Vitamins in take going on strong. I take them all at the same time......all six; four more TBA.


----------



## abioni (Jan 3, 2013)

I hope I can still join this.

My supplements are:

MSM 1,500mg - 2 tabs - 2x day = 4 tabs daily
Biotin 10,000mcg - 1 tab daily
Vit D3 1,000mg - 2 tabs daily
Iron 18mg - 1 tab daily
NAC (N-Acetyl Cysteine) 600mg - 2 tabs daily
Ener-G - 2 tabs daily
Marine Collagen - 2 tabs daily
Silica - 1,000mg - 1 tab daily

I'm waiting to receive some of these vitamins so I won't officially start until then. Probably Saturday the 5th.


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 3, 2013)

I almost choked trying to swallow that alive raw vitamin. Why do they make them so big? Well I am on my last bottle. It was a gift, and they do work well but watch out. 

Just bought 10,000 biotin. The most I have ever used is 5,000. As I recall it broke me out something awful in the beginning, then my skin turned fabulous. Hoping to get some thicker longer hair out of 10,000.


----------



## freckledface (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in... I missed the 1st slept in all day. Yea yall know how that goes  but back on it.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in... goodness it's been one day since starting back with my mulit-vitamin and I can tell they work. I have so much energy! Hope this isn't too much tmi but...goodness they keep you mad regular too like I ate a pot of greens :Blush2:


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 4, 2013)

nemi95 said:


> It's Chia seeds. Love that Auto-correct!



  I know auto-correct drives me crazy too!!!  Thanks much!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 4, 2013)

abioni said:


> I hope I can still join this.
> 
> My supplements are:
> 
> ...



Of course it's not too late. Come on in and join us


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 4, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> I almost choked trying to swallow that alive raw vitamin. Why do they make them so big? Well I am on my last bottle. It was a gift, and they do work well but watch out.
> 
> Just bought 10,000 biotin. The most I have ever used is 5,000. As I recall it broke me out something awful in the beginning, then my skin turned fabulous. Hoping to get some thicker longer hair out of 10,000.



My cousin has raved about 10,000mcg of biotin Seamonster and she loved them. She said it gave her thicker stronger hair and lashes. HTH!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 4, 2013)

freckledface said:


> Checking in... I missed the 1st slept in all day. Yea yall know how that goes  but back on it.



Party hard huh freckledface lol. Welcome back!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 4, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:


> Checking in... goodness it's been one day since starting back with my mulit-vitamin and I can tell they work. I have so much energy! Hope this isn't too much tmi but...goodness they keep you mad regular too like I ate a pot of greens :Blush2:



That had me rolling naturalagain2


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Jan 4, 2013)

Not too sure if it's too late to 'officially' join but I'm down for this!
For the past few days I've been taking (once daily):

- Multivitamin (Centrum)
- Biotin (5000mcg)
- B-Complex (B-50)
- Raspberry ketones w/ green tea (started taking to help w/ weight loss- does nothing as far as I can tell )

Will be adding fish oil soon...


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 4, 2013)

^Everybody is talking about raspberry ketones, maybe it takes a few months to kick in.


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sunshinelove32 said:


> Thanks for starting this Challenge, I would love to Join. I am new to the site and this is going to be my second challenge I have entered for 2013.
> 
> State what supplements you will be taking and how often - I am not sure as of yet, i will update you at the end of this month. (time to go shopping)
> 
> *I am open to advise on the Vitamins I should start out taking.



I am giving an update, as of right now I am taking a multi vitamin, vitamin A & Iron Daily.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 5, 2013)

I've been taking my supplements regularly. I might go back to 1,000 mcg Biotin, since I'm not sure if 5,000 is really that much better.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using LHCF


----------



## freckledface (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm out of town and forgot my vits. I feel like blah without them luckily ill be home Sunday so I can get back on them


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 5, 2013)

Yesterday I went and picked up one of those medicine/pill organizers from the Dollar Tree. Each day has a section for morning and night. Since some of the items I have want me to take them throughout the day, I figured this would be a good way to organize. Plus, I cut back on how many things I had to take at once by saving the items not dedicated to providing energy for later in the day. I was going to print off a list to check off each day but having everything here on my desk ready to go makes it so much easier to stay on track. 


Oh yeah, I took my vitamins today.  I haven't endured the chlorella yet.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 5, 2013)

I took my vitamins all this week! I'm really proud of myself for remembering. I take 10mg of silica 2x a day. So I can remember I take both pills when I get home from work during dinner.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 5, 2013)

Have been consistently taking my Mineral Rich and Hairfinity for the last 2 months.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 5, 2013)

Skipped one day again 2 days ago. =___=; Going back to putting my vitamins in my pink pillbox, so much easier to keep up/remember to take 'em.

BTW, FOR THOSE TAKING MINERAL RICH! Are you guys seeing more growth?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2013)

checking in.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd like to join this challenge, I really need to stop mucking around and commit to taking my supplements. For the first time my nails in my life my nails are weak and peeling, a clear sign for me that my i'm not getting enough nutrients.

I'm starting pretty basic with a multi and fish oil. I want to gain momentum with the basics before I add anymore.


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good morning, I notice a lot of people are taking Biotin. I was wondering how has it help you?  What are some of the wonderful things about this vitamin, I am thinking about trying them out just not sure as of yet.


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2013)

Checking in..5th & 6th

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 6, 2013)

Checking in. Going to put a reminder in my phone.


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 6, 2013)

Checking in. Took my first round.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2013)

checking in for today...


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 6, 2013)

Checking In for tonite


----------



## workinprogress1 (Jan 6, 2013)

I take Hairfinity, Centrum Chewable multivitamin, Nature Made Omega 3 6 9 . And I'm also taking Natures Life Marine Collagen because I ordered two bottles but I probably won't repurchase .


----------



## UGQueen (Jan 7, 2013)

Just checking in. ! Just bought a new silica bottle.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 7, 2013)

Checking in! My nails are hard and strong. I went to the nail shop and the nail tech kept saying what nice nails I have.  Now that's motivation to keep my vitamin regimen up!


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Checking in for this weekend. I took all my vitamins and I took my morning vitamins this morning doing good so far.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 7, 2013)

Took all my vita's today. I news to buy one of those weekly pill containers for my desk. I always forget until its too late.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 7, 2013)

Checking in for the week. I've been taking my 5,000 mcg Biotin, multi, 1,000 vitamin C & MSM. I've moved up from 2,000 MSM to 3,000 a day now but split them between AM & PM since its 1,000 per pill. Too many!! I've also been remembering my B-complex. It's liquid (can't put it in my pill reminder) so I don't usually remember that one.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 7, 2013)

Sunshinelove32 said:


> Good morning, I notice a lot of people are taking Biotin. I was wondering how has it help you? What are some of the wonderful things about this vitamin, I am thinking about trying them out just not sure as of yet.


 
I started taking mines faithfully about 3-4 months ago & i didn't notice a change until I boosted up from 1,000 mcg to 5,000. Not everyone can do 5,000 a day though.  I've noticed that my NG has gotten a lot thicker. The biggest thing that I noticed though was (don't laugh) but my eyelashes have gotten thicker also! LOL! I used to attempt to put on falsies when I had somewhere to go but about a week ago, I was able to just do mascara without falsies & they were super thick. This is the same masacara that I've used for a while now & the extending kind, not the volumizing kind.


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 7, 2013)

Putting my vitamins in my smoothie
Going strong with 
10,000 biotin
20,000 msm
multi, folic acid, kelp and fish oil


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 7, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Have been consistently taking my Mineral Rich and Hairfinity for the last 2 months.



Rozlewis have you noticed any differences since taking MR??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle, I have noticed a lot of growth but I began the Hairfinity and the MR at the same time so I am not sure if it is MR or not. I did not notice any sudden burst of energy from the MR as others have noted.


----------



## bemajor (Jan 7, 2013)

Starting pics are not the best but they're the only ones I took after straightening my hair over the holidays. I also got a trim since taking the pics. 

I hope to attain undeniable growth so much so that the starting pics won't matter as much. 

I will be taking 

5000 mcg biotin
1200 mg fish oil 3 times/day
GNC Ultra Hair Nourish
B-12
Vitamin C
Garlic


----------



## workinprogress1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Checking in . Only took one omega 369 today tho . I am aiming for three. And I think I should switch to just omega 3 .


----------



## halee_J (Jan 7, 2013)

Hallo  checking in, took my vits yesterday and today. was in GNC tonight, thinking about adding some kind of green/wholefood supplement. Any recs (not neccescarily from GNC)?


----------



## hairqueen7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Am I the only one that noticed hair skin & nails vitamins only benefits the skin and nails, come on now don't these pill and ingredient makers know we get it for our hair lol


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 8, 2013)

halee_J Have you tried  spirulina or chlorella?


----------



## halee_J (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks soonergirl I heard the hype for years but never tried it. Hmm did some googling looks like something I'd try. Hihgh in amino acids b vits. Do you/have you taken either? Seen any hair or general health improvements?


----------



## TejadaUrdiales (Jan 8, 2013)

Just checking in  So my bamboo extract & biotin came in on Saturday. I missed two out of the last 7 days with my vits but I've been on the ball so far this week. I know it's probably too early to see any real differences but I have noticed that I'm not as tired as I usually am...


----------



## 83reasons (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm a bit LATE, but I'm joining in on this one! I'm a NEWBIE and this will be my first challenge  Here's what I will be using this year: 







For added protein, definitely going to be eating more fish, peanut butter, yogurt and the occasional juicy STEAK, lol!

Happy 2013 to all! 
-83reasons





​


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## workinprogress1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Took mine today


----------



## abioni (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a question. 
*When the instruction of a vitamin says take 2 a day, does it mean take 2 at once or 1 in the morning and 1 at night? *


----------



## halee_J (Jan 9, 2013)

checking in.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 9, 2013)

Checking In!!


----------



## londonfog (Jan 9, 2013)

@halee_J - Tehehe! Is that a tongue sticking out of the doggies mouth on your siggy?!! Too cute!

Updated:  Nevermind!! I see now it's a frizbee.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Jan 9, 2013)

abioni said:


> I have a question.
> When the instruction of a vitamin says take 2 a day, does it mean take 2 at once or 1 in the morning and 1 at night?



I think it means two at once . But I don't think it matters that much....

Also checking in.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 9, 2013)

83reasons said:
			
		

> I'm a bit LATE, but I'm joining in on this one! I'm a NEWBIE and this will be my first challenge  Here's what I will be using this year:
> 
> For added protein, definitely going to be eating more fish, peanut butter, yogurt and the occasional juicy STEAK, lol!
> 
> ...



Welcome 83reasons it's never too late!!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 9, 2013)

I just want to take the time out to say THANKS!!!!! You guys have been in here really starting the year off with a bang! You are doing wonderful and I'm glad you all decided to join me. I couldn't have gotten a better bunch  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Jan 10, 2013)

Checking in-

*Finished the old green mix,know I'm drinking Vibrant Healths (Red,Yellow,Green & Blue) Vegetable mix..Every morning...

*Finished old slica,back to taking JarroSil drops 2xs a day..

*Back to taking Ayurvedic HV 1x a day..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Still going strong......gotta take the rest of my vitamins tonight - 1 more fish oil, MSM, and Multivitamin pill.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 10, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 10, 2013)

Checking in. I'm on point for this whole week!


----------



## workinprogress1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Luxlii (Jan 10, 2013)

I currently take:
Mineral Rich
Spirulina Powder
Biotin
Garlic
Fish Oil
 I take them all everyday

My teas:
Green tea
Oolong Tea
Roobis Tea
Cerasee Tea

My starting pic is the second braid pic in my siggy.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 11, 2013)

If only i could find a good brand high dosage Bamboo supplement or tea. I take my vits daily so i'm on track i'm not sure if they are doing anything for my hair but i've seen much improvement in my skin and nails and that's awesome.


----------



## Lita (Jan 11, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 11, 2013)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> If only i could find a good brand high dosage Bamboo supplement or tea. I take my vits daily so i'm on track i'm not sure if they are doing anything for my hair but i've seen much improvement in my skin and nails and that's awesome.



SUNSHINE BABY you can try to order from the vitamin shop or vita cost or www.iherb.com or Swansons & find a really good bamboo supplement or tea.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 11, 2013)

Puked yesterday right after taking my vitamins, gonna take a break from them for a little while I think.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have been taking my vits 2x a day. I am noticing differences in my nails and skin. Gotta love fish oil.

Lets get it ladies!!!


----------



## freckledface (Jan 11, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 11, 2013)

I finished my multivitamins last weeks and I don't forsee myself buying anymore. My diet is pretty good, so I think I can get a lot vitamins and minerals from it.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 11, 2013)

I dropping the MSM from my regimen.  I think it is making me have an upset stomach and bloated!  Wonder what I should replace it with?


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 11, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Puked yesterday right after taking my vitamins, gonna take a break from them for a little while I think.



Awwww!!!  I'm sorry to hear that!  I hate puking!!!  Did you have any food on your stomach before you took your vitamins?  I can't take them on an empty stomach.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 11, 2013)

Lovingmywaves12 said:
			
		

> I have been taking my vits 2x a day. I am noticing differences in my nails and skin. Gotta love fish oil.
> 
> Lets get it ladies!!!



What fish oil are you taking Lovingmywaves12

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 11, 2013)

I started taking Alpha Lipoic Acid on Wednesday night and i gives me a mild funny feeling whenever i take it. I took it after my meals but I'm not liking something about it. I only take 200mg of the Trader Joe's brand.

I can't wait to start taking my bamboo and Hyaluronic Acid supplements i don't think i'll be adding anything else......well maybe collagen since I've been eyeing it for weeks now


Off to pop my hair vits, MSM & Biotin right now. I took the Alpha Lipoic Acid earlier today.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 11, 2013)

Checking in. 

Anyone taking chlorella or spirulina?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2013)

Checking in for the last 3 days.


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 11, 2013)

halee_J said:


> Checking in.
> 
> Anyone taking chlorella or spirulina?



halee_J
I have chlorella but I haven't forced myself to start taking it again. Hate the taste. Are you taking it?


----------



## workinprogress1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Checking in . What does anybody know about Omega 3 versus Omega 3,6,9?


----------



## halee_J (Jan 11, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> halee_J
> I have chlorella but I haven't forced myself to start taking it again. Hate the taste. Are you taking it?



classoohfive I'm thinking about trying it. Did you see any benefits from it?


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 11, 2013)

halee_J said:


> @classoohfive I'm thinking about trying it. Did you see any benefits from it?




@halee_J,

It's been a few years since I've used it consistently, but yes I did. 



At first I was really tired and had acne breakouts (if I remember correctly, people said that was normal), then as my body adjusted to it I had a ton of energy and while my face wasn't perfect is was clearer. Energy was the main reason I started taking it.


 I was also taking a break from birth control at the time since I couldn't afford it (job location closed, we were all laid off). TMI: Without birth control, my periods tend to be pretty heavy. Nothing I can't deal with; however, the first few days have me feeling sick and weak. While taking chlorella my period was such a breeze. It only lasted a few days, the cramps were very mild, and it was light.


 Weight was the second reason I wanted to take it, and it did help keep my appetite down.


 What else? Oh, it really does make you regular. Starting out it may have you in the bathroom too much until your body adjusts. Some people reported bad cramps in the process, they may have taken too much at one time. Drink plenty of water.


 My mood improved.
 
I remember a lot of ladies  saying their face cleared up wonderfully, their hair was growing better,  their lashes were thicker, and their nails were growing in faster and  stronger. I have acne issues and being off of BC didn't help, so I can't  say for sure if I had any great results there. My hair was doing better, but I  had also been learning new and better things for my regimen so it was  probably a combination of actions. 



One con is the bloating and gas.  If you take it slowly and increase intake little by little as your body adjusts, it may not be such an issue. The taste is the biggest reason I stopped taking it. It was hard for me to stay on track and choking the powder down didn't motivate me. No matter how I mixed it, I could still taste it. Others did fine throwing it in their green smoothies or mixing it with apple sauce. There are pills (I hate pills) too if the powder isn't for you. When I ordered the powder was cheaper than the pills, so if you want you can fill your own soft capsules. I did that for a while.


I actually officially joined LHCF just so I could participate in that chlorella thread.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks so much classoohfive! That was very helpful, and thanks for the link, I'm really interested now. Can you recommend a good brand?


----------



## Aireen (Jan 11, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> Awwww!!!  I'm sorry to hear that!  I hate puking!!!  Did you have any food on your stomach before you took your vitamins?  I can't take them on an empty stomach.



Thanks, deedoswell...  I did, I always take it with food to avoid risk of an upset stomach. I don't know... I'm sick so things have been kind of out of sorts. Also I ate red meat which has a lot of iron, which can conflict with vitamins - very farfetched but it's the only thing that makes sense because I've been sick before and vitamins actually made me feel better lol. Also it was weird that I finished eating, I was fine, as soon as I drank one sip of water... I puked.


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 11, 2013)

halee_J said:


> Thanks so much @classoohfive! That was very helpful, and thanks for the link, I'm really interested now. Can you recommend a good brand?



halee_J,


 I've only tried the "Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder" brand. A lot of the ladies in that thread liked this brand, so that's what I went with.  Source Naturals also sells the tablets if that's what you prefer. 

From the thread:



> As our poll suggests, Source Naturals, Jarrows, Now, Earth Rise, Whole  Foods and Vitamin Shoppe are the most popular brands being used here. We  suggest using those brands as you will be able to consult with others  as with their experience with these brands. They have also been  researched, and therefore, are the highest in CGF, best cost factor,  best processing and digestibility, and are all Japanese Yaeyama Chlorella. *You DO NOT want to use Chinese Chlorella. *
> 
> If you are starting out slowly, the tablets will suffice. If however,  you know you will eventually take more grams, you will need the powder  as it's more economical. Source Naturals for instance ranges between $28  and $32 dollars online and can last for up to five months at 3 grams,  over 2 at 6 and so on. Chlorella can be very economical this way.


I think as long as you avoid the Chinese Chlorella you should be okay. I would choose something others here have already used since they've already tried and reviewed them.


----------



## AllyMD (Jan 12, 2013)

Checking in.  Haven't missed a day of vitamins.  But, I did do a final round of hair trimming.  I did a keratin treatment just under a year ago and heat damaged my hair.  It took me a while to accept it; once I did, I chopped half of the damage off about 3-4 months ago and the rest today.  In total, it's about 4 inches, but I'm happy it's gone.  I hate the feeling of those straight, scraggly ends.  So, I'm back on track and feeling good!!


----------



## shoelover1972 (Jan 12, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful - thank you for starting this challenge as this is great motivation for me. I started my own personal vitamin challenge in Nov 2012 after having a major cut from APL after a massive set-back probably from heat damage (I was in denial and clinging on to stringy ends for months). 

I have been taking the following vitamins consistently since 15 Nov 2012:
Biotin - 2,000 a day
Silica Bamboo - 700 a day

I am being greedy and posting 2 starting / progress pics 
1st pic - 22 Nov 2012 (it looks as if I'm tilting my head but I'm not honest)
2nd pic - 11 Jan


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 12, 2013)

AllyMD said:
			
		

> Checking in.  Haven't missed a day of vitamins.  But, I did do a final round of hair trimming.  I did a keratin treatment just under a year ago and heat damaged my hair.  It took me a while to accept it; once I did, I chopped half of the damage off about 3-4 months ago and the rest today.  In total, it's about 4 inches, but I'm happy it's gone.  I hate the feeling of those straight, scraggly ends.  So, I'm back on track and feeling good!!



AllyMD Im happy to hear you are back on track!! You got this! 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 12, 2013)

Checking in for the day.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 12, 2013)

shoelover1972 said:
			
		

> SincerelyBeautiful - thank you for starting this challenge as this is great motivation for me. I started my own personal vitamin challenge in Nov 2012 after having a major cut from APL after a massive set-back probably from heat damage (I was in denial and clinging on to stringy ends for months).
> 
> I have been taking the following vitamins consistently since 15 Nov 2012:
> Biotin - 2,000 a day
> ...



shoelover1972 You are very welcome. I'm excited to be apart of such a wonderful group of women. I enjoy the replies and motivational words that are given as well. HHJ!!!!


ETA: BTW, I love your hair 


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Jan 12, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2013)

Checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 12, 2013)

halee_J yes ma'am the spirulina and chlorella are amazing. With chlorella you have to work up to your doses as it causes you to detox. Spirulina has more protein than beef. There are several threads on both I suggest you try them out.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 12, 2013)

83reasons hey I know you are looking to up your protein, have you thought of spirulina? It has more protein then beef, yes it's plant protein but still protein. Check it out.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 12, 2013)

is it too late to join? i don't take synthetic vitamins but wholefood supplements.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks soonergirl I'm definitely interested in the chlorella. I'm gonna do some more research on the spirulina. 

southerncitygirl what supplements do you take?



I'm also checking in ladies.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Jan 13, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> What fish oil are you taking @Lovingmywaves12
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



SincerelyBeautiful Im taking Vitamin World's Omega-3 Fish Oil. The capsules are 1290mg with 900mg of active omega3. With these I don't get the fish burps. That was hella important to me. I can not talk to clients smelling like fish oil. I take 2 a day. I have to be careful when I playing with my kids. They are telling me that my nails are poking them, lol.


----------



## 3jsmom (Jan 13, 2013)

Fell off last week, I am starting next week with multi, probiotic and HSN with biotin


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 13, 2013)

Lovingmywaves12 said:
			
		

> SincerelyBeautiful Im taking Vitamin World's Omega-3 Fish Oil. The capsules are 1290mg with 900mg of active omega3. With these I don't get the fish burps. That was hella important to me. I can not talk to clients smelling like fish oil. I take 2 a day. I have to be careful when I playing with my kids. They are telling me that my nails are poking them, lol.



Lovingmywaves12 I had seen some of those recently and i was definitely eyeballing it lol. It's like every time I visit the vitamin aisle I get excited about the benefits of each.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 13, 2013)

Lovingmywaves12 said:
			
		

> SincerelyBeautiful Im taking Vitamin World's Omega-3 Fish Oil. The capsules are 1290mg with 900mg of active omega3. With these I don't get the fish burps. That was hella important to me. I can not talk to clients smelling like fish oil. I take 2 a day. I have to be careful when I playing with my kids. They are telling me that my nails are poking them, lol.



Double post


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Jan 13, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> @Lovingmywaves12 I had seen some of those recently and i was definitely eyeballing it lol. It's like every time I visit the vitamin aisle I get excited about the benefits of each.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



SincerelyBeautiful 

I type ALL day long(web designer) and love the fact that my nails dont break with all the typing. Had to buy a new nail clipper bc the old one wasnt cutting it.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 13, 2013)

Lovingmywaves12 said:
			
		

> SincerelyBeautiful
> 
> I type ALL day long(web designer) and love the fact that my nails dont break with all the typing. Had to buy a new nail clipper bc the old one wasnt cutting it.



Lovingmywaves12

That's great news because I was once a nail biter and now I have grown out of that phase and have been growing my nails out. The biotin helps a bit but Im open to alternatives.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 13, 2013)

halee_J

i take:

Dhealthstore
Vitamin C Plus: moringa leaf, Orange Peel, Lemon Peel, Goji Berry, Elderberry, Grape Seed extract, Noni fruit, Capsicum fruit, Sea Buckthorn fruit, Lime Peel, Goldenberry, Guava fruit, Strawberry powder, Cranberry powder, Watermelon powder, Forsythia fruit, and MSM (methylsulphonal methane).

Vitamin E: ECHINACEA, BURDOCK ROOT, GOLDENSEAL ROOT, FLAX SEED, BLUE COHOSH, GINSENG, HOREHOUND, LICORICE, OAT STRAW, SKULLCAP, RED RASPBERRY LEAVES, SUMA, AND YERBA MATE.

The Forgotten Foods:

Blood Regeneratingolygonum, Steamed Rehmannia, Wild Rhodiola, Wild Dang Gui, *Elk Antler, Wild Red Reishi, Chang Bai Red &White Ginseng, Gynostemma, Moringa, Lycium, American Ginseng, Schizandra, Wild Astragalus, Wild Codonopsis, Wild Notoginseng, Wild Eucommia Bark, Red Asparagus, Cordyceps, Pearl, Poria, Snow Lotus, Longan, Citrus, Cuscuta, Cinnamon, Noni, Royal Jelly, Organic Honey & Much Love.

Sacred Womb Tonic:Spiritual Intention, Dang Gui, Raw Rhemmania, Wild Reishi Mushroom, White PeonyRoot, Bupleurum, Moutan, Gardenia, Mentha, White Atractylodes, Poria, Dried Ginger, Licorice Root, Organic Raw Honey & Much Love.

Liquid Miracle Greens 10th Power:
Organic Cracked-Cell Chlorella 
Organic Blue-Green Algae
Organic Spirulina
Organic Alfalfa Leaf
Organic Wheat Grass
Organic Dandelion Leaf
Organic Barley Grass
Organic Spinach
Organic Dulse Leaf
Organic Kelp

CRÈME DE LE CRÈME CHINESE HERBS
Organic Gynostemma
Wild Himalaya Rhodiola Root
Organic Ginseng Leaf
Wild Reishi Mushroom
Organic Ginkgo Leaf
Wild Schizandra 
Organic Astragulus

PLUS…SUPER ANTI-OXIDANTS
Organic Grape Skin
Organic Grape Seed
Noni (Morinda Citrifolia)

FEATURING AFRICA’S PREMIER SUPER-FOOD
Organic African Moringa

FEATURING AYURVEDIC PREMIER MINERAL SUPER-FOOD
Shilajit

16 ORGANIC MEDICINAL MUSHROOM BLEND
Reishi, Maitake, Cordyceps, Turkey-Tail, Blazei, Meshima, Suehirotake, Birch Polypore, Oyster, ****ake, Lion’s Mane, Chaga, Agarikon, True Tinder Polypore, Ganoderma Applanatum and Tremella 

PLUS…
Organic Papaya Leaf, Maca, Organic Orange Peel, Organic Beet Root, and Organic Lemon Peel, Vitamin C, Sacha Inchi


----------



## halee_J (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow nice southerncitygirl! I'd like to incorporate some whole food supps, that liquid miracle greens looks interesting. Were you taking syntheic vits before? If yes, have you experienced any difference?

I'm also checking in for the day ladies.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 13, 2013)

halee_J 

synthetics are toxic and put stress on the liver. i feel i get more bang for the buck with the natural stuff, minerals/vitamins/nutrients are never isolated in nature. i feel great and since i've become veggie my periods are getting lighter and my cramps continue to improve. forgotten foods is having a 3 for $100 sale until Jan 15th, the sale prices aren't on their site you have to call. dhealthstore regularly has 40-50% off sales so keep checking their site. i plan on doing his colon cleanse and the candida one so each would be 20days of raw food while i'm on them.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 13, 2013)

southerncitygirl I really feel like my body is telling me to move back towards the natural stuff. I'm back in school and I take the synthies out of price point, really. I can identify with your experiences, I went raw vegan for about a year and it was amazing. I still eat a high volume of greens and fruit daily, meat maybe 1-2x a week now but ideally I want to get back to that lifestyle. Thanks for the heads up on the sales, those are some decent deals I'll check them out.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 13, 2013)

halee_J

i understand, we have to do what's best for us, your diet sounds good though, keep going with that.


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 14, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Thanks, deedoswell...  I did, I always take it with food to avoid risk of an upset stomach. I don't know... I'm sick so things have been kind of out of sorts. Also I ate red meat which has a lot of iron, which can conflict with vitamins - very farfetched but it's the only thing that makes sense because I've been sick before and vitamins actually made me feel better lol. Also it was weird that I finished eating, I was fine, as soon as I drank one sip of water... I puked.



Aireen, hope you are feeling better.  Sometimes I have to back off of the vitamins when I'm sick.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Jan 14, 2013)

All of these vitamins are starting to be overwhelming


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2013)

checking in for today.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 14, 2013)

I forgot to add hemp seed oil to my list, when i remember i take 1-2tbsp a day and i love the effect it has on my skin


southerncitygirl said:


> halee_J
> 
> i take:
> 
> ...


----------



## halee_J (Jan 14, 2013)

checking in.

Glad i'm in a challenge. It's been what? a week or so and I'm already forgetting  I need to put that alarm in my phone like I said I would.


----------



## MzPrince (Jan 14, 2013)

Checking in for the week......


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 14, 2013)

Been sick for the last two days with the flu. So not feeling good but I HAVE managed to keep taking my vitamins with plenty of water 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 14, 2013)

Checking in for today. 




workinprogress1 said:


> All of these vitamins are starting to be overwhelming




Yeah, I've been trying to look for ones that contain several that I'm taking now so I can have less to deal with. That's not working out very well. I did get some gummy vitamin D today. It's more to take, but it's easier than more pills.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been taking my vits., but it has made my complexion horrible! I think I'm going to stop the hair vits after I run out. I love my skin too much.


----------



## Lita (Jan 15, 2013)

Checking in..14th & 15th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 15, 2013)

nemi95 said:
			
		

> I've been taking my vits., but it has made my complexion horrible! I think I'm going to stop the hair vits after I run out. I love my skin too much.



nemi95 what do u suppose it is that's causing this to happen to your skin?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## halee_J (Jan 15, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Checkin in.


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Jan 15, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't think going to meet my orginial  feb goal but that is ok. My hair right now both edges are in the middle of my ear. the front section tiny piece since i'm in micros is still middle forehead. The very back is hard to measure  but its stretching my goal for feb is to reach the end of my ears for my edges also reach the middle of my eyebrows up front. Also to be able to do twist in the back


----------



## shoelover1972 (Jan 16, 2013)

HHG ladies 

I have increased my biotin from 2,000mg to 5,000mg a day, so I'm hoping I won't break-out. I naturally drink loads of water, so I will increase my intake just to be sure as I'm acne prone.

I have achieved approx 2 inches of growth since starting on my vitamin challenge from 15 Nov.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2013)

Checking in.....


----------



## 83reasons (Jan 16, 2013)

soonergirl I just looked it up. THANKS for the tip! Do you use the powder?


----------



## workinprogress1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Checking in. I was buying some fish oil today to replace my omega 3,6,9 next month and I noticed that almost every type of vitamin is available in a gummy form but they don't seem to have the same concentration as the other vitamins . It might still be worth it for me because ugh idk about all these pills.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 18, 2013)

shoelover1972 said:
			
		

> HHG ladies
> 
> I have increased my biotin from 2,000mg to 5,000mg a day, so I'm hoping I won't break-out. I naturally drink loads of water, so I will increase my intake just to be sure as I'm acne prone.
> 
> I have achieved approx 2 inches of growth since starting on my vitamin challenge from 15 Nov.



Congrats on that growth shoelover1972

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 18, 2013)

Checking in!!  thinking of increasing my fish oil.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 18, 2013)

Still going strong. I just ran out of my fish oil vitamins today. I'm going to buy it some more tonight. I have a coupon from Vitamin Shoppe for $10 off. It came right on time!


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2013)

Checking in..17th & 18th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ilong (Jan 18, 2013)

nemi95 said:


> I've been taking my vits., but it has made my complexion horrible! I think I'm going to stop the hair vits after I run out. I love my skin too much.


 
@nemi95 - you may want to research the supplements you are taking (and also what you are injesting [i.e. bamboo tea, green tea , etc]) to see if any promotes purging.

If you are experiencing pimples, bumps, breakouts, etc. , you could be experiencing purging through the skin. This happens frequently, if you are detoxing. 

I started back on my supplement regimen this week and I have about 3 pimples on my face - my skin is normally clear and pimple free.

I expect some purging because of the Chlorella and Spirulina I am taking.


----------



## heirloom (Jan 19, 2013)

Hope Im not too late to join in. I started my vits yesterday. I will be taking MSM and a hair skin and nails supplement that contains biotin zinc iron b vitamins and lots of other stuff. I also bought horsetail extract but after only two days I have decided Im going to discontinue using it, please read the rest carefully as horsetail is VERY VERY BAD FOR YOU. Since I started taking the supplements I had had a tight chest sensation after every dose so I thought I would do a bit of research on the internet. It seems the horsetail is what is causing this tightness in my chest, which I am currently experiencing and has so far lasted for 45 mins. I found out that horsetail is not good at all for someone with heart problems as it causes constriction of the vessels. Even if you have no heart problems horsetail is not recommended for long term use as it contains 3-5 % nicotine and as someone has already mentioned it depletes the body of b vitamins. Having said that horsetail and bamboo silica can be used topically with good results so I may mix some of the remaining herbs with a conditioner


----------



## ilong (Jan 19, 2013)

^^
heirloom
you are absolutely correct Horsetail Biotin contains Nicotine.  You may want to research Bamboo Extract, which contains no nicotine and has a higher silica content.  This week I started back taking chlorella and spirulina, which are high in protein and b-vitamins.


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 21, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> - *Super B-Complex*: 1 Daily
> For energy.
> 
> - *Fish Oil*: It's supposed to be 3 daily (one with each meal) but these things are hard to swallow. I'll start with one daily.
> ...





Checking in for today and yesterday. 

I am up to 3 fish oil a day instead of one, 4 cranberry fruit pills (it's supposed to be 2, 3 times daily), and I added D3 (3 gummies daily) to the mix.


----------



## freckledface (Jan 22, 2013)

Checking in for the week


----------



## Lita (Jan 22, 2013)

Checking in for the 19th,20th,21st & 22nd..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Can you believe I still haven't bought my fish oil vitamins! And I forgot to take my other vitamins this weekend, being so busy . I did start back taking them yesterday though.


----------



## Lita (Jan 22, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:


> Can you believe I still haven't bought my fish oil vitamins! And I forgot to take my other vitamins this weekend, being so busy . I did start back taking them yesterday though.



naturalagain2 I'm glad your back on track..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 22, 2013)

Checking in for the week.  Just got my new fish oil and will be taking 3 daily with each meal.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 22, 2013)

ilong said:


> @nemi95 - you may want to research the supplements you are taking (and also what you are injesting [i.e. bamboo tea, green tea , etc]) to see if any promotes purging.
> 
> If you are experiencing pimples, bumps, breakouts, etc. , you could be experiencing purging through the skin. This happens frequently, if you are detoxing.
> 
> ...



I am back taking chlorella and spirulina too and are seeing little bumps. Gonna keep taking and drink more water to wait out the detox effect.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Also taking powdered msm, bamboo silica, cod liver oil, borage oil, hyaluronic acid... This list never ends so I will stop now!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 22, 2013)

heirloom said:
			
		

> Hope Im not too late to join in. I started my vits yesterday. I will be taking MSM and a hair skin and nails supplement that contains biotin zinc iron b vitamins and lots of other stuff. I also bought horsetail extract but after only two days I have decided Im going to discontinue using it, please read the rest carefully as horsetail is VERY VERY BAD FOR YOU. Since I started taking the supplements I had had a tight chest sensation after every dose so I thought I would do a bit of research on the internet. It seems the horsetail is what is causing this tightness in my chest, which I am currently experiencing and has so far lasted for 45 mins. I found out that horsetail is not good at all for someone with heart problems as it causes constriction of the vessels. Even if you have no heart problems horsetail is not recommended for long term use as it contains 3-5 % nicotine and as someone has already mentioned it depletes the body of b vitamins. Having said that horsetail and bamboo silica can be used topically with good results so I may mix some of the remaining herbs with a conditioner



Welcome heirloom  We are glad to have you!!! And thanks so much for this info. I haven't tried horsetail but often times have thought about it.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 22, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:
			
		

> Can you believe I still haven't bought my fish oil vitamins! And I forgot to take my other vitamins this weekend, being so busy . I did start back taking them yesterday though.



naturalagain2 Sometimes life does get crazy lol! We got you though...Take them vitamins girlie!!!  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 22, 2013)

Lita said:
			
		

> naturalagain2 I'm glad your back on track..http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita I love your motivation! Thanks chick!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 22, 2013)

soonergirl said:
			
		

> I am back taking chlorella and spirulina too and are seeing little bumps. Gonna keep taking and drink more water to wait out the detox effect.



Please keep us updated soonergirl TIA

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 23, 2013)

83reasons said:


> @soonergirl I just looked it up. THANKS for the tip! Do you use the powder?


 
The powder


----------



## jprayze (Jan 23, 2013)

Checking in...finally got my vitamin routine down!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 23, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> naturalagain2 Sometimes life does get crazy lol! We got you though...Take them vitamins girlie!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF





SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Lita *I love your motivation! Thanks chick!*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



YES! Y'all both are so sweet!  Thanks for the encouragement! 

I took my vitamins this morning.


----------



## Lita (Jan 23, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:


> YES! Y'all both are so sweet!  Thanks for the encouragement!
> 
> I took my vitamins this morning.



naturalagain2 

 Anytime! With this cold/flu season,we have to stay on top of our vits..Everyone around me has the flu...I'm bleaching down stuff like a crazy person




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 23, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Lita I love your motivation! Thanks chick!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



SincerelyBeautiful 

 No problem,we all need a boost sometimes,I have my moments too..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 23, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 23, 2013)

Please add me in this challenge 

Ok so my preggo butt have to take vitamins no questions about it...here is my list

Natures plus source of life prenatal
Carlson very finest fish oil
Mineral rich 
Maximum living vita-sprout
Flax oil
Blue bonnet calcium citrate, magnesium, vitamin d3
Solaray bamboo extract 
Future biotics hair skin and nails 
S.s.s tonic iron supplement


Now that's my 50leven vitamins so I'm in


----------



## freckledface (Jan 23, 2013)

Wanted to let you ladies know that ill be 7 weeks post tomorrow and I've already gotten a little bit over an inch of growth. I usually use MN but I've been slacking on that bad. Used it about a week since I last relaxed. I'm sure its because of the vits. I know its only a little above average but hey ill take it.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Still maintaining my herbal/whole food based reggie with my tinctures and herbal capsules daily. Just got over a nasty cold/sinus thing and knocked that mess right on out!


----------



## shoelover1972 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi ladies 

Checking in. 

I'm still taking the following consistently daily:
700 Silica Bamboo
5,000 Biotin


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 23, 2013)

I haven't checked in all last week. I've been taking my multi and I finally ran out of the Nioxin. I found them at a local Super Cuts, but I won't re-purchase. My hair grew so much over the summer when I was taking them, but my complexion is horrible! I've got high school acne. No amount of hair is worth this. I replaced them with prenatal vits.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 23, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> I am back taking chlorella and spirulina too and are seeing little bumps. Gonna keep taking and drink more water to wait out the detox effect.



Does this mean that it will eventually taper off over time? I did see that it caused breakouts, but didn't go any further. I just thought it won't happen to me.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep it does taper off. The last time my detox consisted of itchiness, and brief flu like symptoms. This time my detox is small bumps on my face. All of the above are cured with lots of water and patience. Viva la chlorella and spirulina


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 24, 2013)

I am out of Biotin. I am still taking my multivitamin, iron, and MSM.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 24, 2013)

Checking in....took my multi, biotin, and b12. Thinking of buying some msm soon too. Be blessed ladies 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 24, 2013)

^^ buy some!!!!


----------



## Lita (Jan 24, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## silverbuttons (Jan 26, 2013)

Too late to join the challenge? 
I have Biotin and I'm pretty interested in taking Silica. 

I take probiotics and iron (not consistently). 
This will certainly help with keeping me on track.


----------



## Lexsmarie (Jan 26, 2013)

Checking in .....  I'm still taking my vitamins daily faithfully.


----------



## Lita (Jan 26, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hope it's not too late to join...

*Daily Supplements:*
Biotin - 10,000 mcg
Garlic - 1,000 mg
Horsetail - 500 mg
MSM - 1,500 mg
Vitamin D3 - 5,000 U
Women’s Multivitamin

Currently I'm a little past APL. Hoping to reach BSL by the end of the year. I will post a starting pic this coming Friday when I wash and restyle, so I can pull my hair down for a length check when it's wet.


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 27, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 28, 2013)

Forgot to take my vitamins yesterday but checking in early for today...


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 28, 2013)

Hope it's not too late to join either

*Vitamins*
Biotin 5000mcg
MSM
Flaxseed Oil
Women's Multivitamin
Vitamin D 2000 mcg (just had some blood tests and doctor actually called today to say my Vitamin D level was low so I will be picking some up tomorrow)


----------



## freckledface (Jan 28, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I have been moving into a new place and still haven't got the Internet up so I decided to pay a trip to my mama house to use hers  Now off I go to play catch up!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 28, 2013)

silverbuttons said:
			
		

> Too late to join the challenge?
> I have Biotin and I'm pretty interested in taking Silica.
> 
> I take probiotics and iron (not consistently).
> This will certainly help with keeping me on track.



Of course not silverbuttons come in and join us!!!! I like your vitamin stock as well. Hope all goes well 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Jan 28, 2013)

checking in for tonight.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 28, 2013)

trinity8mod8 said:
			
		

> Hope it's not too late to join...
> 
> Daily Supplements:
> Biotin - 10,000 mcg
> ...



Welcome trinity8mod8  I have a question. How is the garlic working for you?? Do you use for hair or health reasons?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 28, 2013)

lovestarr said:
			
		

> Hope it's not too late to join either
> 
> Vitamins
> Biotin 5000mcg
> ...



Hey lovestarr Its not too late!! How ya doing??? Keep us updated on that blood level!! 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## abioni (Jan 28, 2013)

Taking mine daily.


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2013)

Purchased Natures Life Marine Collagen 2x's..Should arrive this week.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 29, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Welcome trinity8mod8  I have a question. How is the garlic working for you?? Do you use for hair or health reasons?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thanks for the welcome.  I use the garlic and vitamin D for health reasons. I'm actually using garlic for its anti-fungal properties right now, so I don't know if  it has affected my hair growth. I've been taking garlic pills for two months, but I haven't done a length check of before and after. I guess I should start measuring my hair growth for this challenge though.


----------



## silverbuttons (Jan 29, 2013)

I added 'One A Day' Women's Multivitamin. 
So the Probiotic, The Multivitamin, B-Complex, Iron and Biotin. 

I've been consistent this whole week! (Even though its only tuesday) Lol.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 29, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 29, 2013)

Checking in for tonite

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 29, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## workinprogress1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I haven't missed a day


----------



## 3jsmom (Jan 30, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## OceanEyes (Jan 30, 2013)

Checking in. 

I think my hair is starting to show the benefits of my vitamin routine.


----------



## AllyMD (Jan 30, 2013)

Checking in.  I forgot my pm dose yesterday...needless to say, I had a large number of pills to take this AM .


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 30, 2013)

Question:  do you think you can get "too much" silica?  I am currently taking Organic Bamboo Extract Silica; drinking Bamboo tea; and using a bamboo silica powder supplement.  What do you ladies think about that?  I think it might be too much?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello ladies!! I just took my first vitamin today after almost 3 weeks. I had a tonsillectomy done on 1/18 & couldn't take any vitamins for 5 days prior to that & refused to swallow any afterwards, LOL!!  I only took 5,000 mcg of Biotin today though because it was a capsule which is soft.  I will take some MSM (capsule also) when I get home because I forgot my pill box (go figure).  I REFUSE to take the multivitamin right now since its hard & Vitamin C is chewable & might burn the back of my throat.  I will resume those in another couple of weeks when it is safe to take those.


----------



## heirloom (Jan 30, 2013)

Checking in. Although I've only been taking them for a short time I can already see benefits. My eyelashes and my eyebrow hairs are longer which will hopefully mean the hair on my scalp is getting longer


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 30, 2013)

OceanEyes said:
			
		

> Checking in.
> 
> I think my hair is starting to show the benefits of my vitamin routine.



OceanEyes Im glad it's working for you!! HHG!!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 30, 2013)

deedoswell said:
			
		

> Question:  do you think you can get "too much" silica?  I am currently taking Organic Bamboo Extract Silica; drinking Bamboo tea; and using a bamboo silica powder supplement.  What do you ladies think about that?  I think it might be too much?



deedoswell I don't take silica. However, I'm curious as well. Maybe some of our other ladies can help you out with this!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 30, 2013)

londonfog said:
			
		

> Hello ladies!! I just took my first vitamin today after almost 3 weeks. I had a tonsillectomy done on 1/18 & couldn't take any vitamins for 5 days prior to that & refused to swallow any afterwards, LOL!!  I only took 5,000 mcg of Biotin today though because it was a capsule which is soft.  I will take some MSM (capsule also) when I get home because I forgot my pill box (go figure).  I REFUSE to take the multivitamin right now since its hard & Vitamin C is chewable & might burn the back of my throat.  I will resume those in another couple of weeks when it is safe to take those.



Welcome back londonfog LOL!!! Glad you are feeling much better and are able to take some vitamins 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## silverbuttons (Jan 30, 2013)

took them all today!


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 30, 2013)

Checking in... 
So, I've decided that the Biotin has to go.  I'm getting too much hair growth in places I don't want it.  Oh well, it was good while it lasted.


----------



## shoelover1972 (Jan 31, 2013)

Checking in. I'm still taking my biotin (5,000mg) and bamboo silica (700mg) daily.

deedoswell. Re the maximum amount of bamboo silica - that's a good question as I couldn't find any info on this. But I take 700mg x 1 daily only to be on the safe side. However, I don't think drinking the bamboo tea in addition to vitamins will be too much though.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 31, 2013)

checking in


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 31, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 31, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## deedoswell (Feb 1, 2013)

shoelover1972 said:


> Checking in. I'm still taking my biotin (5,000mg) and bamboo silica (700mg) daily.
> 
> deedoswell. Re the maximum amount of bamboo silica - that's a good question as I couldn't find any info on this. But I take 700mg x 1 daily only to be on the safe side. However, I don't think drinking the bamboo tea in addition to vitamins will be too much though.



Thanks so much!!!  I didn't think the tea would be that much either!!!


----------



## hairqueen7 (Feb 1, 2013)

Still taking my maxi hair vitamins, its amazing I have 1 week left when my mom sees me she like "omg ur beautiful ur skin is so clear ,ur nails r long ,ur hair looks so healthy n shiny" all I can do is smile n look at my pills lol


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Still taking my vitamins...... checkin in


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 1, 2013)

just took mine


----------



## londonfog (Feb 1, 2013)

checking in!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 2, 2013)

So i have been really debating on whether or not I'm going to order Hairfinity again. I mean it had my hair looking thick and healthy and my nails were growing like crazy. I want to order like a years supply just to try again and this time I could do a length check either monthly or bimonthly. I don't know just yet though but it is a high possibility.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 2, 2013)

I have been taking my biotin and msm daily since my last post. I actually just picked up the vitamin D today. I also got a vitamin case so I can put my daily pills in so I can remember to take them. Taking all my listed vitamins today no matter what! It's a new month and I plan on going strong.


----------



## pinkness27 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is anyone taking Maxi hair? How are your results with it? I'm currently taking hairfinity and I recently did a search on it and found an old thread that said Maxi hair had the same ingredients, but cost about half as much as HF. I'm thinking of switching to Maxi Hair after I run out of HF. TIA for your input.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 5, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## hairqueen7 (Feb 6, 2013)

pinkness27 said:


> Is anyone taking Maxi hair? How are your results with it? I'm currently taking hairfinity and I recently did a search on it and found an old thread that said Maxi hair had the same ingredients, but cost about half as much as HF. I'm thinking of switching to Maxi Hair after I run out of HF. TIA for your input.



Iam n its amazing my skin is so clear, my nails grow fast n are long as hell, n my hair is so healthy looking n shiny


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi ladies ,what are the requirements  to join? and is it too late ?


----------



## deedoswell (Feb 6, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> So i have been really debating on whether or not I'm going to order Hairfinity again. I mean it had my hair looking thick and healthy and my nails were growing like crazy. I want to order like a years supply just to try again and this time I could do a length check either monthly or bimonthly. I don't know just yet though but it is a high possibility.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Why are you not sure?  You noticed thick and healthy hair and growing nails, are you questioning whether your hair is getting length from it?  I don't take Hairfinity but whenever I see my nails growing I figure my hair has to be growing too.


----------



## Lita (Feb 6, 2013)

Checking-in

*Back on vits...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 6, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:


> Iam n its amazing my skin is so clear, my nails grow fast n are long as hell, n my hair is so healthy looking n shiny


 
Hmmmmmmmmm, now y'all got me wondering about Maxi Hair! LOL! I've gotten results from my Biotin and I still have like a 3-4 months supply left. From the Biotin, my nails grow really fast & my hair has definitely gotten thicker (even my eyebrows & eyelashes) & my skin is clear as well but I may have to check Maxi Hair out when my Biotin is almost out!!! 

ETA: BTW I'm checking in!!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2013)

Checking in for the days in this week so far.


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 7, 2013)

Im a lurker on this challenge. Breaking out from Bamboo vitamins. I have been using it for a month. I may need something else. Any suggestions


----------



## Lita (Feb 7, 2013)

Checking in

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## freckledface (Feb 7, 2013)

Checking in haven't missed a day


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 7, 2013)

Vitamin ladies does the b-complex help with breakout ( pimples  ? Biotin, MSM, now Bamboo all give me pimples.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 7, 2013)

I want to join.  I currently take the following supplements:

Country Life Maxi-Hair HSN (not sure if these work)
Citracal Maximum
NatureMade One per Day Flaxseed Oil 1400 mg 

I'm thinking of adding MegaRed, but I'm still researching it.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 8, 2013)

still on track with my wholefood supplements from forgotten foods, dhealthstore and my hempseed oil. i've been very slack with drinking my water so starting today i've been trying to increase my intake. i fill a gallon pitcher with water and the juice of one lemon and drink as much as i can throughout the day. so far i've had half of that gallon pitcher in addtion to my green tea and oolong tea. trying to stay consistent with my 1 tbsp of blackstrap molasses a day in hot water as well.


----------



## swite (Feb 8, 2013)

checking in...

10000 mg biotin daily
1000 mcg garlic daily
1500 mg b-complex thrice daily

(TMI warning)

i've been seeing results in my nails, armpits and pubic hair, lol.  i guess it must be working for my head too, haven't seen any results yet though


----------



## workinprogress1 (Feb 9, 2013)

So I switched from my omega 3,6,9 to straight fish oil this month


----------



## Lita (Feb 9, 2013)

Checking in-8th & 9th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 9, 2013)

silverbuttons said:


> took them all today!



me too !
hair..nail and skin 
B complex 
multi vita 
vit E 
liquid iron 
chlorophyll


----------



## shoelover1972 (Feb 9, 2013)

Checking-in. I'm still taking:

5,000 biotin x 1 daily
700 Silica Bamboo x 1 daily


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 9, 2013)

Is anyone in this thread using or still using Purtian pride vitamins? I stopped taking all my vits at one time for some dumb reason I can't remember, and my hair has suffered greatly. But I'm not sure which brands are best

Sent from my Mom's iPad using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## OceanEyes (Feb 9, 2013)

Checking in. 

Recently, I've been drinking more water so I hope that helps my system utilize the vitamins I take more effectively.


----------



## BornAgainNatural2012 (Feb 9, 2013)

I been taking Biotin 1000mcg and Vitamin D3 daily.


----------



## nemi95 (Feb 9, 2013)

I haven't taken my vits on a regular for almost 2 weeks. Will do better next week.


----------



## freckledface (Feb 10, 2013)

Thinking of trying silica... Just gotta find a good health food store since I've moved 

What's everyones thoughts on it?


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 11, 2013)

I bought some gelatin capsules today from Walmart. Gonna take them for a few months to see if they make any difference for me.

Stopped taking my Biotin because I haven't been able to find it again since I ran out. Walmart only has the 1000 mcg, so I may have to order from Puritan's Pride.

Still taking multivitamin, MSM, and iron.


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 11, 2013)

Since I started blending my vitamins into a smoothie they seem like much less of a chore. 
Been slacking on DE, but I am going to get back to it.


----------



## Lita (Feb 11, 2013)

Checking in-10th & 11th

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## deedoswell (Feb 11, 2013)

OhmyKimB said:


> Is anyone in this thread using or still using Purtian pride vitamins? I stopped taking all my vits at one time for some dumb reason I can't remember, and my hair has suffered greatly. But I'm not sure which brands are best
> 
> Sent from my Mom's iPad using LHCF



I still use some Puritan's Pride and some Nature's Best.  Both are good for me.


----------



## deedoswell (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of research on the net and reading the thread on LHCF regarding Chlorella.  Thinking about trying but not sure.  Sometimes I feel as though I just can't take another pill!!!

Currently taking:
womens multi
biotin
B-12 complex
Omega 3-6-9
Bamboo extract


----------



## deedoswell (Feb 11, 2013)

freckledface said:


> Thinking of trying silica... Just gotta find a good health food store since I've moved
> 
> What's everyones thoughts on it?



I love silica.  I take a Bamboo Extract (70% organic silica) and I drink bamboo leaf tea which has *I think* 325 mg of silica.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Feb 11, 2013)

deedoswell said:
			
		

> I love silica.  I take a Bamboo Extract (70% organic silica) and I drink bamboo leaf tea which has I think 325 mg of silica.



What difference have you noticed since taking silica?

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 11, 2013)

Checking in!! 

Biotin - 5,000mcg
MSM - 2,000 mg 
Women's Multivit

I'll take my B-complex when I get home this evening.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 11, 2013)

I meant to post this in the braids challenge.  Sorry


----------



## deedoswell (Feb 13, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> What difference have you noticed since taking silica?
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



Well, I notice that my nails grow very fast.  My skin feels softer.  As far as my hair, I haven't done a length check since I started so hopefully when I do I will see some progress there too.


----------



## freckledface (Feb 13, 2013)

Checking in. I'm heading home this weekend and my first stop will be a local health food store. Getting AO GPB (in bulk excited!!!!) and I'm going to reup on my vits. I'll def be adding the silica if I can find it.


----------



## freckledface (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh yea my eye lashes!! Lol they've gotten so long. This girl asked me if I wear false lashes but I didn't think anything of it. Today while I was putting on my mascara I was like WOW those bad boys are looking good lol. They look like that did when I was a child!  this is the best challenge I've joined!! 

Thanks OP!

Has anyone else been noticing these little thing yet. A lot of us have been consistent since at least Oct.


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2013)

Checking in 12th 13th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 14, 2013)

Checking in.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## heirloom (Feb 14, 2013)

Checking in. Just had a retouch so ill be able to see properly how the vitamins are affecting my growth at my next retouch. But so far so good


----------



## jprayze (Feb 14, 2013)

I didn't take a pic of the back yet but I'm really happy with how my hair is progressing, both with the growth and the condition.  Definitely think the vits are helping from the inside out.   But it does feel like I take pills all day long.

Currently taking

Calcium/vit D 2 chewable before breakfast
Fish oil pills 3 with dinner 
Vivisical usually 1/day.  Occasionally I take the 2nd one with dinner.
Generic multi vitamin 1/day

Curly pic



In the process of getting it straightened


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm checking in!!took my vits


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 14, 2013)

Im taking mine now. ALL of them...


----------



## Aggie (Feb 14, 2013)

checking in...


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey ladies!!! Its been a while. I forgot my subscription was up and i havent been able to post but now im back in effect for two years this go round


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 15, 2013)

I have been taking all of my vitamins and supplements since I joined.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 15, 2013)

I haven't been checking in lately...but I've been taking my vitamins...when I remember. I've been taken out of my usual schedule due to taking care of my mom who's been in the hospital. Glad I saw this thread 'cause I need to take my vitamins for this morning.


----------



## shoelover1972 (Feb 15, 2013)

Checking in - stlll talking my biotin and bamboo silica daily.

naturalagain2  I hope your mum is ok.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 15, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Hey ladies!!! Its been a while. I forgot my subscription was up and i havent been able to post but now im back in effect for two years this go round




Same thing happened to me, now i'm good for 2 years and it feels good. I hope after this subscription i would have reached my ultimate hair goal of MBL. Oh its SOOOOOOOO FAR AWAY!erplexed


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 15, 2013)

shoelover1972 Thanks. She is doing much better. Hopefully the doctor said she should be out of the hospital in a day or two.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 15, 2013)

Aint nobody told me that liquid silica is so expensive. well my tablets usually work so i guess i will stick to them.

I've slacked off on my vitamins thinking i could do a master cleanse but that failed so i'm on the vitamins trek again and this time i'm not slacking off. Silica included cuz i wanna hit that BSL by the end of June.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 15, 2013)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> Same thing happened to me, now i'm good for 2 years and it feels good. I hope after this subscription i would have reached my ultimate hair goal of MBL. Oh its SOOOOOOOO FAR AWAY!erplexed



Im hoping to make the same goals as you are!!! Good luck and HHG!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 15, 2013)

Ladies i just ordered a 6 month supply of Hairfinity. Im super stoked right now lol


----------



## silverbuttons (Feb 15, 2013)

still staying on my regimen. 
i stopped for two days, and my face looked noticeably different. 

my nails are stronger, and i think i see more arm hair... i'm not really managing my hair growth though. I just want to get to MBL by the end of the year or something.


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## heirloom (Feb 15, 2013)

Checking in  



freckledface said:


> Has anyone else been noticing these little thing yet. A lot of us have been consistent since at least Oct.



Yes my eyelashes!! I thought I was imagining it at first but they are deffo longer. It was such a happy surprise


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 17, 2013)

Still on the grind with my multi and biotin until my hairfinity arrives


----------



## MzPrince (Feb 17, 2013)

Checking in...............................


----------



## Lita (Feb 17, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 17, 2013)

checking in!! 
40 oz's


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2013)

checking in...


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 17, 2013)

checking in!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 18, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## deedoswell (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been drinking the Green Machine??? (think that is what it is called by Naked) along with taking my vitamins!!!  Hope this gives me an extra boost!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 18, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> I've been drinking the Green Machine??? (think that is what it is called by Naked) along with taking my vitamins!!!  Hope this gives me an extra boost!



The Green Machine huh??? Whats that?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Checking in took my vitamins this morning. I have to take my fish oil now before I eat.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 18, 2013)

Need to get better at posting but I have been doing great at taking my vitamins. Accidentally ordered prenatals instead of regular multivitamins but that's cool. Took already my vitamin D and multivitamins for the day. Thinking about adding garlic pills to my regi for my shedding.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 18, 2013)

lovestarr said:


> Need to get better at posting but I have been doing great at taking my vitamins. Accidentally ordered prenatals instead of regular multivitamins but that's cool. Took already my vitamin D and multivitamins for the day. Thinking about adding garlic pills to my regi for my shedding.



lovestarr I like garlic for shedding. Whenever i have that issue, thats what i take.


----------



## heirloom (Feb 18, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## classoohfive (Feb 18, 2013)

Checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 18, 2013)

Took every last one and washed it down with 80 oz's of  water today


----------



## londonfog (Feb 18, 2013)

freckledface said:


> Oh yea my eye lashes!! Lol they've gotten so long. This girl asked me if I wear false lashes but I didn't think anything of it. Today while I was putting on my mascara I was like WOW those bad boys are looking good lol. They look like that did when I was a child!  this is the best challenge I've joined!!
> 
> Thanks OP!
> 
> Has anyone else been noticing these little thing yet. A lot of us have been consistent since at least Oct.



Yes ma'am! My lashes & my brows!


----------



## freckledface (Feb 19, 2013)

Checking in added futurebiotics HSN hope I like it.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Checking In


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 19, 2013)

Checking in.....Ladies check this out.

Lucky Vitamin is having a huge sale up to 60% off some of our favorites check out the link below. I'm gonna stock up...... are you?

http://www.luckyvitamin.com/http://www.luckyvitamin.com/c-2033-...&+Minami+Sale&[email protected]


----------



## heirloom (Feb 19, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## shoelover1972 (Feb 19, 2013)

Checking in - stlll talking my biotin and bamboo silica daily.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 19, 2013)

My Hairfinity arrived today!!!!! Couldnt be any happier!!


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 19, 2013)

First day back to work after the Holiday "Family Day"
It's always a bit more challenging to be consistent with taking my vits @ work but I did it and 60 oz's of water consumed during the process. The water truly helps to fight off those cravings.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 19, 2013)

So yeah the vits must be working. I went for threading, eyebrows and chin on Wednesday and the chin hairs are back already


----------



## jprayze (Feb 19, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> I've been drinking the Green Machine??? (think that is what it is called by Naked) along with taking my vitamins!!!  Hope this gives me an extra boost!



I love Naked smoothies!!  I try to catch them on sale.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 19, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful Ok thanks!  I just started them today so hope it works...ill update in 30 days!


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 19, 2013)

I took all my vitamins today!  The key I figured to me taking them is to seperate the pills and take with meals and set my alarm to take them!  My issue before was forgetting but I think I will be ok from now on.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 19, 2013)

checking in...


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 19, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> My Hairfinity arrived today!!!!! Couldnt be any happier!!



Patiently awaits 4 months for the review and young lady You better be BSL....


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 20, 2013)

jprayze said:


> So yeah the vits must be working. I went for threading, eyebrows and chin on Wednesday and the chin hairs are back already



jprayze 

Isnt that just bittersweet lol


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 20, 2013)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> Patiently awaits 4 months for the review and young lady You better be BSL....



Im definitely hoping and praying for it lol but i got you with the reviews and pics coming


----------



## jprayze (Feb 20, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> @jprayze
> 
> Isnt that just bittersweet lol


 
But I'll take it anyway!!!  LOL


----------



## londonfog (Feb 20, 2013)

Checking in for the last 3 days!!


----------



## heirloom (Feb 20, 2013)

checking in


----------



## OceanEyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Checking in. I'm almost finished w/my 2nd bottle of fish oil


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 20, 2013)

did my moisture n seal today and yup my hair is loving the hydration


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 20, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 20, 2013)

Getting ready to take my first 2 vitamins out of my hairfinity bottle. Plus i just relaxed so i feel like i got a fresh start. We'll see.. .


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 20, 2013)

Took my multivitamin, msm, flax, and D vitamin earlier today and now I will force myself to take biotin and garlic...that will complete all my vitamins for the day!


----------



## Lita (Feb 21, 2013)

Checking in 20th & 21..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Checking in. Made a green smoothie as well yesterday.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Why does gnc nourish hair vitamins taste like baby milk eww ,at everyone keeps saying my skin is.nice


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 21, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:


> Why does gnc nourish hair vitamins taste like baby milk eww ,at everyone keeps saying my skin is.nice



I havent tried that brand before but it does sound gross. But if your skin looks nice and you are reapin the benefits then keep taking them girlfriend!!!!!


----------



## freckledface (Feb 21, 2013)

CVS is having a buy one get on on their vits. Got more msm and added fish oil. Looks like I'm a junky


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 21, 2013)

freckledface said:


> CVS is having a buy one get on on their vits. Got more msm and added fish oil. Looks like I'm a junky



freckledface
Lol we wont judge you!! Take them vitamins chick!


----------



## freckledface (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol it could be worse right ^^


----------



## jprayze (Feb 21, 2013)

I want to add MSM...for an added benefit...It's supposed to help with snoring, but I feel like I take too many vits already! Like I'm taking them all day! LOL Breakfast, lunch and dinner!!! I found mult with omega 3 in it, so maybe I can switch to that and cut out the fish oil. After I typed this schedule out, I realized I can keep the lunch step. New revised schedule:

breakfast - 1 vivisical, multi
dinner - vivisical, fish oil (omega 3), 2 gummy cal/vit D

Now to squeeze my MSM in!!!


----------



## heirloom (Feb 21, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 21, 2013)

checking in. I finally got my Bamboo Silica and Maca Root. I add the Maca in with my protein shakes twice a day... Hope this helps with the booty. I dont want it bigger, I want round... we shall see.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 21, 2013)

Took my prenatal gummy, chlorella, maca root, spirulina, cod liver oil, acai, biotin, folic acid and moringa. Im a true vitamin junkie. In addition to these, I have like 10 other things I take and alternate.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 21, 2013)

Lovingmywaves12 and Jewell 
I wanna no more about this maca root. I seen BOOTY and MACA ROOT in the same sentence and got super excited! Lol


----------



## jprayze (Feb 22, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> @Lovingmywaves12 and @Jewell
> I wanna no more about this maca root. I seen BOOTY and MACA ROOT in the same sentence and got super excited! Lol


 
Yes, let's talk MACA!  I have some actually, but Idk whether to take it or not!  On one hand, I read make sure you take birth control with it because you become super fertile and then I read dont take WITH birth control because one counteracts the other.  And all I want is the booty benefits REALLY!  LOL but serious!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 22, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Yes, let's talk MACA!  I have some actually, but Idk whether to take it or not!  On one hand, I read make sure you take birth control with it because you become super fertile and then I read dont take WITH birth control because one counteracts the other.  And all I want is the booty benefits REALLY!  LOL but serious!




Thats exactly my thoughts LOL


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 22, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> @Lovingmywaves12 and @Jewell
> I wanna no more about this maca root. I seen BOOTY and MACA ROOT in the same sentence and got super excited! Lol



SincerelyBeautiful,

I JUST started taking it like 2 days ago. I don't know what, if anything its doing at the moment, lol. I will give this a few months and then see where I stand. However, I'm also walking/jogging 4 miles a day. Im hoping for some booty-ful results by my birthday, lol.

I have seen other people claim that it does a lot of stuff. Im on BC, so I dont care about that part. I have heard that Maca makes you feel like "coloring" several times a day. I don't know about that either. Im only on day 2.

I will keep you posted, lol


----------



## jprayze (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovingmywaves12 said:


> SincerelyBeautiful,
> 
> I JUST started taking it like 2 days ago. I don't know what, if anything its doing at the moment, lol. I will give this a few months and then see where I stand. However, I'm also walking/jogging 4 miles a day. Im hoping for some booty-ful results by my birthday, lol.
> 
> ...



Well you inspired me to start taking mine...how much do you take per day?


----------



## jprayze (Feb 22, 2013)

Everything about maca root:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=345057


----------



## freckledface (Feb 22, 2013)

Wait theres a pill that's natural that will give me a big booty.... Why am I just hearing about this?!?!? I've been waiting for this for years!!!


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 22, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Well you inspired me to start taking mine...how much do you take per day?



jprayze, 

I put a 1/2 tsp in my protein shakes 2x a day. The suggested serving size is 1/2 to 1 tsp daily. I will see what happens 1/2 tsp. If I dont see anything, then I will bump it up, lol


----------



## jprayze (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovingmywaves12 said:


> @jprayze,
> 
> I put a 1/2 tsp in my protein shakes 2x a day. The suggested serving size is 1/2 to 1 tsp daily. I will see what happens 1/2 tsp. If I dont see anything, then I will bump it up, lol


 
Oh ok, you have the powder. I have the 525mg capsules.
It says take 1 capsule three times daily, preferably with food.

http://www.drugstore.com/natures-way-maca-root-525mg-capsules/qxp379987?catid=310171


----------



## Lita (Feb 22, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jprayze (Feb 22, 2013)

double post.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been doing some reading...very encouraging post about maca:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17367699&postcount=165


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 22, 2013)

Checking in MSM, liquid iron, Multi vit, hair/nail/skin/vit e/ only 58 ounces of water today ...will do better tomorrow


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 23, 2013)

Checking in... just took 2 of my hairfinity vitamins


----------



## silverbuttons (Feb 23, 2013)

the biotin is breaking me out again. =(
I upped the dosage to 4,000. back to 3,000 i go.

ETA: i realize i haven't been drinking enough water. might be part of the problem.


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Feb 23, 2013)

Checking in...I've been on track taking my vitamins daily except yesterday which I missed,  but I did take them today.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm trying to do better with supplements.  I've never been good with taking pills daily. 

Which pill gives the weird dreams? I just had one /-:  had me waking up like WTFffff


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 23, 2013)

Checking in. I am about an inch and a half above the top of my bra strap. I really do feel like the regular vitamin use has helped me get to and maintain about half an inch a month. My hair usually grew below that, but my diet was also terrible. I think this is the rate I am supposed to have. 

I think after I've taken all of my gelatin, I'll be done with. I have to take too many in a day and I don't feel like it.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 23, 2013)

BraunSugar Yay for you buddy. I too have seen much changes in my hair since improving my diet. I have made small changes but have seen good results and cant wait till it gets to great.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 23, 2013)

LovelyLouboutin said:


> I'm trying to do better with supplements.  I've never been good with taking pills daily.
> 
> Which pill gives the weird dreams? I just had one /-:  had me waking up like WTFffff



LovelyLouboutin
 What are you taking?


----------



## jprayze (Feb 23, 2013)

Anybody using any amazing grass products?  I'm thinking about trying.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 23, 2013)

LovelyLouboutin said:


> I'm trying to do better with supplements.  I've never been good with taking pills daily.
> 
> Which pill gives the weird dreams? I just had one /-:  had me waking up like WTFffff



MSM gave me weird dreams when I first started them. They really troubled me.



SUNSHINE BABY said:


> BraunSugar Yay for you buddy. I too have seen much changes in my hair since improving my diet. I have made small changes but have seen good results and cant wait till it gets to great.



Thank you grow buddy!!! We're getting to the promise land!


----------



## Lita (Feb 23, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jprayze (Feb 23, 2013)

Rite Aid has a sale on nature made vitamins buy 1, get 1 1/2 off.


----------



## heirloom (Feb 23, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 23, 2013)

Checking in MSM, liquid iron, Multi vit, hair/nail/skin/vit e/ - 88 ounces of water today


----------



## jprayze (Feb 23, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Anybody using any amazing grass products?  I'm thinking about trying.



I picked up the amazing grass chocolate.  They said I could take it back if I didn't like it for store credit.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2013)

Checking in....


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 23, 2013)

checking in...

I missed morning vits so I am taking all of them now, lol.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 23, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> MSM gave me weird dreams when I first started them. They really troubled me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you grow buddy!!! We're getting to the promise land!



 you're silly funny......yes we are and yes we can!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Feb 23, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> LovelyLouboutin
> What are you taking?



Msm, Zinc, vit.A, iron, garlic, fish oil, magnesium, apple cider complete, vit b complex, acidophilus,and something else but I forget the name right now.


----------



## MzPrince (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm still in the challenge just fell off from posting.


----------



## Lita (Feb 24, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## heirloom (Feb 24, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## AllyMD (Feb 24, 2013)

Checking in!  I have been faithful with the vitamins.  I also added chlorella to the mix to see if that would add anything. 
For the most part, I keep my hair in two strand twists as a PS--my own personal hide your hair challenge .
See you next month with pictures!


----------



## jprayze (Feb 24, 2013)

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Msm, Zinc, vit.A, iron, garlic, fish oil, magnesium, apple cider complete, vit b complex, acidophilus,and something else but I forget the name right now.



What does the apple cider complete do?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 24, 2013)

popped most of them today (7) i omitted the other 9


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 24, 2013)

Still kickin it with my Mineral Rich each day.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 24, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 25, 2013)

Checking in still taking my vitamins....


----------



## Lita (Feb 25, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## heirloom (Feb 25, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 25, 2013)

checking in still taking my Hairfinity vitamins.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 25, 2013)

Checking In......popped them all today. My Hair Skin and Nails vitamin is on the low with only 3 left and i'm shopping around for a new bottle. 

I can honestly say that Biotin has been the best vitamin i have taken for my hair. It has given my hair strength  it has never known. I'm taking the Natrol brand and i'm happy.


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 25, 2013)

All is well , took em all and 52 ounces of water...slacked on the water


----------



## freckledface (Feb 25, 2013)

Checking in the futerbiotics have made me sooo bloated. I'm gonna try taking it before I go to sleep inside of the morning. Maybe my body has to adjust to it.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## Lita (Feb 26, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Checking in. I discovered I need to take my MSM by 6pm. Anytime after I toss and turn at night and have weird dreams. I've been taking my last MSM pill by 6pm for the past few days and I've been able to sleep like normal.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 27, 2013)

Thinking about adding extra biotin to the hairfinity. Hairfinity has 2500mcg so maybe i can add two pills thats both 1000mcg. I love biotin until it breaks me out but i have been drinking more than the 64 ounces of water needed so hopefully i wont experience the breakouts this go round.


----------



## heirloom (Feb 27, 2013)

Checking in for today and yesterday


----------



## Lita (Feb 27, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 27, 2013)

Checking in! Past 4 days have been taking all my vitamins except 2 days ago I fell asleep and missed biotin and garlic. I'm on a roll!!


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 27, 2013)

Checking in!!! Still taking my multi, msm, and iron!


----------



## jprayze (Feb 27, 2013)

Added maca root to my regimen today.


----------



## heirloom (Feb 28, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking in... only 30 ounces of  water but all my vits down the hatch.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey ladies checking in ,I'm done with my maxi hair vitamins they were amazing definitely will repurchase. Now I'm on my GNC nourish hair vitamins they taste n smell like baby milk ewww but I'm doing it all for long hair right


----------



## Enyo (Mar 1, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:


> Hey ladies checking in ,I'm done with my maxi hair vitamins they were amazing definitely will repurchase. Now I'm on my GNC nourish hair vitamins they taste n smell like baby milk ewww but I'm doing it all for long hair right



Yay! I'm always preaching the gospel of Maxi-Hair.   I tried GNC a while back, but it didn't work nearly as well. It made my stomach hurt.


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 1, 2013)

Enyo, maxi hair helped you grow that beautiful hair???


----------



## Enyo (Mar 1, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> Enyo, maxi hair helped you grow that beautiful hair???



soonergirl  I really do think it helped. I was having a really hard time getting past BSL because I'm on medications that are known to cause serious shedding and thinning of hair. Bunning and keeping my hair extremely moisturized helped a lot, but I noticed that taking my Maxi-Hair faithfully helps keep my hair from shedding and getting so thin that it breaks off. It makes sense since my issues were internal (the meds).


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2013)

Checking in with Biotin, MSM, multi & B complex for the whole week.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 1, 2013)

Skipping on my vitamin intake for 2 days to do a mini master cleanse. I think my body will benefit better from the vitamins after i am done tomorrow.


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 3, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Mar 3, 2013)

checking in...still taking viviscal. I think I am on my 5th box now.


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 3, 2013)

Checking in for the week.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 3, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> checking in...still taking viviscal. I think I am on my 5th box now.



What kind of improvent did u notice while taking Viviscal??


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 3, 2013)

Ordered some more MSM from Puritan's Pride. They are running their Buy 1 Get 1 Free or Buy 2 Get 3 Free sale.


----------



## heirloom (Mar 3, 2013)

Checking in for the past three days. I've noticed about 2cm of growth since I relaxed just under three weeks ago. One small section even have 4.5cm of new growth, which is crazy


----------



## Lita (Mar 3, 2013)

Checking in 2nd & 3rd..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jprayze (Mar 3, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> checking in...still taking viviscal. I think I am on my 5th box now.



Do you experience increased growth with viviscal?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 3, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Mar 3, 2013)

I think this biotin is breaking me out. My face has erupted


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 4, 2013)

I added order less garlic 1000 mg to the supplements I'm taking.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 4, 2013)

LovelyLouboutin said:


> I think this biotin is breaking me out. My face has erupted



 How much water are you drinking??


----------



## deedoswell (Mar 4, 2013)

Just checking in.  Been MIA for awhile!  Still taking vitamins!


----------



## deedoswell (Mar 4, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I love Naked smoothies!!  I try to catch them on sale.




Have become my favorite!!!  Haven't found them on sale though!


----------



## deedoswell (Mar 4, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> What difference have you noticed since taking silica?
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



sorry, i missed this question!!!  trying to catch up - have been MIA for awhile.  For me the silica has helped with my skin and nails.  Whenever I see my nails grow fast I always assume that it is doing the same for my hair.  I haven't done a length check yet so not sure if it is or not.  But, I have read a lot about silica and how it is beneficial for overall health as well as skin, nails and hair.  I can cut my fingernails and within two weeks I see them growing back and stronger.  This was not the norm for me prior to the silica.


----------



## heirloom (Mar 4, 2013)

checking in


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 4, 2013)

checking in


----------



## londonfog (Mar 4, 2013)

Didn't take my vitamins over the weekend but resumed today. I track my calories, water intake & exercise on myfitnesspal.com & for you ladies that are on there, you are able to add your vitamins as well! I didn't know this & just figured I'd try it today.  All of mines were found on there & I even saw that my Chewable Vitamin C has 10 calories per tablet.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2013)

checking in...I'm on bottle 2 of Toji Pure Density vitamins.


----------



## OceanEyes (Mar 4, 2013)

Checking in; reordered a bottle of hair vitamins and fish oil pills.


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 4, 2013)

Is anyone taking 10,000mcg of biotin? and if so ..are you experiencing any side effects or benefits ....please share. Thanks in adavce


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 4, 2013)

Just popped my 2 hairfinity vitamins...cant find my biotin so cant take those.


----------



## shoelover1972 (Mar 5, 2013)

Checking in. I'm still taking my biotin and bamboo silica

LovelyLouboutin - if you are not doing so already, you have to drink water as if your life depended on it. I'm acne prone and I have to drink at least 2 litres a day for me to avoid breaking out when taking biotin.


----------



## Lita (Mar 5, 2013)

Checking in 4th & 5th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Mar 5, 2013)

shoelover1972 said:


> Checking in. I'm still taking my biotin and bamboo silica
> 
> LovelyLouboutin - if you are not doing so already, you have to drink water as if your life depended on it. I'm acne prone and I have to drink at least 2 litres a day for me to avoid breaking out when taking biotin.



Thank you shoelover1972.   That is one of my challenges.  I'm up in my water intake from before but I'm not where I need to be.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 5, 2013)

Anybody in here take Alive vitamins?? I take the gummies, usually...when i remember. Lol!

I also take Omega 3,6,9 supplements. 

Im trying to stay consistent with them. I was think of adding an HSN vitamin, but my stomach is picky about vitamins so idk.

Would it be a bad idea to take prenatal vitamins even though im not pregnant? I always wonder how fast my hair will grow while taking them.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 5, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> Anybody in here take Alive vitamins?? I take the gummies, usually...when i remember. Lol!
> 
> I also take Omega 3,6,9 supplements.
> 
> ...



I havent taken the Alive vitamins before however i have taken prenatals before. They say you supposed to crush the prenatals up and put them in your shampoo because taking them internally can cause water weight gain.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 5, 2013)

I can stand some weight gain^ lol


----------



## heirloom (Mar 5, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 5, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## MissyB (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been taking the following daily since 2/12/13: 


New Chapter Organics - Every Woman's One Daily
Nature Made High Potency Biotin (2,500 mcg)
Nature Made Super-B Complex
I've been drinking TONS of water. I bought a brita water bottle (the carry along type) and that's helped increase my water intake tremendously! The 3 vitamins combined causes an overlap of biotin=2,680 mcg. I haven't noticed any breakouts but sometimes but my urine is a bright green color like gatorade, the lady at whole foods said that's due to my body eliminating the vitamin that didn't get absorbed into my body. I have noticed that I have much more energy. I used to constantly feel drained and have to take naps all the time.

My starting pic should be attached. My ends look crazy. I had them pinned up all day and didn't bother combing before I took the picture.


----------



## MissyB (Mar 5, 2013)

How much and what brand of MSM are you taking? I'm thinking about getting some.


----------



## MissyB (Mar 5, 2013)

What amount did you start out with?


----------



## jprayze (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm thinking about ending my multivitamin and only taking my supplements.   I do eat well and my diet is improving.  What do you ladies think?  Trying to simplify things...


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 6, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I'm thinking about ending my multivitamin and only taking my supplements.   I do eat well and my diet is improving.  What do you ladies think?  Trying to simplify things...



Keeping it simple always works for me jprayze I think with your healthy diet you should do just fine with taking only your supplements.


----------



## heirloom (Mar 6, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## jprayze (Mar 6, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Keeping it simple always works for me jprayze I think with your healthy diet you should do just fine with taking only your supplements.



Thanks!  When I finish my current bottle, I won't repurchase.  In other news, I've been taking maca root for a week.  Too early for any real changes but I do feel ready to color more than ever.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 6, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Thanks!  When I finish my current bottle, I won't repurchase.  In other news, I've been taking maca root for a week.  Too early for any real changes but I do feel ready to color more than ever.



I was just researching maca root.  I plan to buy some but I need it for my PMS, I read it does an excellent job at taming the raging bull, LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Mar 6, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## StarScream35 (Mar 6, 2013)

I so badly wanna join this because I am very consistent in my vitamin intake but I just know I'd be inconsistent with posting my results. Here is my regimen though:

Through the week I take







Then on the weekend, I drop the stuff I take through the week and take the following:


----------



## jprayze (Mar 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I was just researching maca root.  I plan to buy some but I need it for my PMS, I read it does an excellent job at taming the raging bull, LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm trying to see if it will enhance my booty lol but it has a lot of benefits!


----------



## freckledface (Mar 7, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## heirloom (Mar 7, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## deedoswell (Mar 7, 2013)

checking in for upcoming weekend.  off to research maca root!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 7, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I'm trying to see if it will enhance my booty lol but it has a lot of benefits!



LMBO!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 7, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## heirloom (Mar 8, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Mar 9, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 9, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## heirloom (Mar 9, 2013)

checking in


----------



## heirloom (Mar 10, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 10, 2013)

Checkin in..have a great day ladies!


----------



## ilong (Mar 10, 2013)

Hair Iam said:


> Is anyone taking 10,000mcg of biotin? and if so ..are you experiencing any side effects or benefits ....please share. Thanks in adavce


 
Hair Iam - I started taking Biotin again - two weeks ago after I ran out of bamboo extract and forgot to re-stock.  
I take 2*5000mcg capsules - 3 times a day.  so that is 10mg - 3 times a day (30mg daily)  I have not experienced any breakouts but I drink a lot of water now - so I am sure that helps.
I prefer bamboo extract over the biotin, because of the caffeine in biotin and the high level of silica in bamboo.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## MissyB (Mar 10, 2013)

Tuesday will make a month of me taking Biotin. I don't think I see any results yet. Between my 3 vitamins that's 2,860 mcg of biotin, should I be a little more patient or up the dosage?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 10, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Lita (Mar 11, 2013)

Checking in 10th & 11..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 11, 2013)

Haven't checked in for a minute but I'm still going strong.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2013)

Checking in for Mon, Wed, Thurs, Fri & Sun with Biotin, Multi & Vitamin C. I didn't take the MSM for a couple of days because my belly was nauseated a little & I didn't want to make it worse. I'll start back to the MSM about every other day or so & build my way back up to it.  I also don't feel well right now so I upped my Vitamin C to 3,000 mg a day & I'll try for more than 70 ounces of water today. 

MissyB, I've been taking them at least 5 times a week (5,000 mcg a day) since maybe October or November & I didn't start to notice a difference until I could actually compare my NG to my older hair. It didn't necessarily make my hair grow faster that I'm aware of but I think it made it thicker. From my roots to about 2-2 1/2 inches of my newer hair is a whole lot more thicker than my older hair. So around sometime in January I probably noticed the difference. My eyelashes & eyebrows got thicker also & my nails grow faster. I would say to at least give it about 2 - 3 months to see if you notice a difference if not sooner. Someone else can chime in if they noticed a change any sooner or later.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 11, 2013)

Checking in. Just added a silica supplement to my vitamin regimen last week. Something im taking has made my ng 40% looser in texture than normal (went from 4a to 3b in the back and allover where I was 3c everywhere else); the texture is now uniform and softer. 

I know its not just the msm, as ive taken that off and on for nearly 10 yrs. I take a good 15-20 diff things at one time or another (alternating), so this will be pretty hard figuring out which has changed my texture. Not complaining, though...if it keeps up, I will go natural again as shrinkage, mats, and ssks wont be such a thorn in my side!


----------



## heirloom (Mar 11, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Saga (Mar 11, 2013)

*Sure, why not. It coordinates with my other challenges.


I will be taking Chlorella once a day, MSM once a day, and Hairfinity vitamins twice a day.

My starting pic:




*


----------



## freckledface (Mar 12, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## heirloom (Mar 12, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 12, 2013)

Just took my 2 hairfinity supplements....nite ladies!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2013)

Checking monday-wednesday.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 13, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## MissyB (Mar 14, 2013)

Checking in. I've added Maca to my vitamin regimen. I have PCOS so I'm taking Maca for hormone regulation, soloray brand. I had a knee injury as a child so I'm considering adding MSM next month and my doctor keeps talking about getting on birth control (I'm giving it thought, not sure if I wanna go there again). I saw MSM at Trader Joe's for 4.99. The MSM will put me at 5 pills/capsules a day. I don't think that's too many. Still on the fence about BC, but that would make 6.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 14, 2013)

MissyB I take maca. Started taking it to plump up my teeny weeny boobies. It must have worked because I have regular size boobs on a skinny body. Maca has some great health benefits, and I actually crave it now. I like the taste in smoothies or homemade whole wheat bread. Going to make some home made maca, flax seed,and wheatgerm bread this week.

Try your maca pill in a little smoothie to see if you like the flavor. I think it is similar to malt flavoring so I buy the powder.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 14, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> MissyB I take maca. Started taking it to plump up my teeny weeny boobies. It must have worked because I have regular size boobs on a skinny body. Maca has some great health benefits, and I actually crave it now. I like the taste in smoothies or homemade whole wheat bread. Going to make some home made maca, flax seed,and wheatgerm bread this week.
> 
> Try your maca pill in a little smoothie to see if you like the flavor. I think it is similar to malt flavoring so I buy the powder.



Great info! Thanks!


----------



## jprayze (Mar 14, 2013)

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];18061075]MissyB I take maca. Started taking it to plump up my teeny weeny boobies. It must have worked because I have regular size boobs on a skinny body. Maca has some great health benefits, and I actually crave it now. I like the taste in smoothies or homemade whole wheat bread. Going to make some home made maca, flax seed,and wheatgerm bread this week.
> 
> Try your maca pill in a little smoothie to see if you like the flavor. I think it is similar to malt flavoring so I buy the powder.


 
Seamonster how long have you taken maca?


----------



## Saga (Mar 14, 2013)

My hairfinity came in the mail today!!


----------



## shoelover1972 (Mar 14, 2013)

Checking in - still taking 5,000 biotin and 700 bamboo silica.

I'm looking forward to this challenge's reveal at the end of the month.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 14, 2013)

been slacking off for the past 2 & 1/2 weeks but i'm still noticing growth (maybe a diet change is helping)  and nothing negative has happened with my hair since. THANK GOD!


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 14, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Seamonster how long have you taken maca?



jprayze 2 years


----------



## jprayze (Mar 14, 2013)

I made an amazing grass smoothie with lowfat chocolate milk, 1/2 banana, and 2 capsules of maca.  I couldn't taste the maca.  My maca capsules have 450 mg each.  I kinda like taking it in a smoothie...less pills to swallow.


----------



## Marand13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Everytime I slack on my vits I break out! You wud think I wud have learned by now.. lol I'm trying to stay consistent now and recently added marine collagen which my skin seems to really like. 

Hopefully my hair is benefiting as well.


----------



## MissyB (Mar 15, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> @MissyB I take maca. Started taking it to plump up my teeny weeny boobies. It must have worked because I have regular size boobs on a skinny body. Maca has some great health benefits, and I actually crave it now. I like the taste in smoothies or homemade whole wheat bread. Going to make some home made maca, flax seed,and wheatgerm bread this week.
> 
> Try your maca pill in a little smoothie to see if you like the flavor. I think it is similar to malt flavoring so I buy the powder.




It'll give me bigger boobies!!!!! REALLY????? I'm a 34B. I'm short (4'11") and petite but I think I'd like to go up a cup size. I have a few fake out bras that add a cup and I've been told it looks better. I wore it on a Friday and then went back to the regular bra on Monday. People thought I lost weight over the weekend!


----------



## jprayze (Mar 15, 2013)

MissyB said:


> It'll give me bigger boobies!!!!! REALLY????? I'm a 34B. I'm short (4'11") and petite but I think I'd like to go up a cup size. I have a few fake out bras that add a cup and I've been told it looks better. I wore it on a Friday and then went back to the regular bra on Monday. People thought I lost weight over the weekend!



I'm been taking maca for 3 weeks or so and I see more fullness in my breasts.  (I'm already a DD cup.). I think my butt is looking a little rounder (maybe wishful thinking!).  I started taking measurements last Monday so I will measure both each Monday.  --> Ahhhh do I sense a maca challenge coming? Lol


----------



## MissyB (Mar 15, 2013)

jprayze  Maca challenge? I'm with it!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 15, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I'm been taking maca for 3 weeks or so and I see more fullness in my breasts.  (I'm already a DD cup.). I think my butt is looking a little rounder (maybe wishful thinking!).  I started taking measurements last Monday so I will measure both each Monday.  --> Ahhhh do I sense a maca challenge coming? Lol



I need to really find this maca root as well!!! Any specific brand??


----------



## jprayze (Mar 15, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I need to really find this maca root as well!!! Any specific brand??



I'm using natures way but I'm still reading reviews.  I've heard natrol mentioned a lot around here.


----------



## Lita (Mar 15, 2013)

Checking in 12th,13th,14th & 15th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jprayze (Mar 16, 2013)

Finished my calcium/vit D chewable today but now I want a multi that includes a high amt of vit D so I don't have to take a separate supplement.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 16, 2013)

I've been slacking, I've been so busy. I take a vitamin here and there when I remember. I will get back on track.


----------



## Lita (Mar 16, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## heirloom (Mar 16, 2013)

Checking in for the past 4 days


----------



## AllyMD (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm checking in.  Still taking my vitamins faithfully!  I'll be doing my match reveal in the next day or so since I will be out if the country on March 30th.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 17, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I need to really find this maca root as well!!! Any specific brand??



Had to stop taking my RX prenatals...they were making me hella nauseated. No wonder I could barely keep food down while pregnant! Yuck! So I'll just resume taking my VitaFusion chewable gummy prenatals. Catching up on my chlorella. Have missed this for the past week. Been doing good with all my other vits. Began taking horsetail (silica) for hair, body, bone, and skin health 2 wks ago. Waiting on my bamboo extract (silica) to arrive, and will add collagen and CoQ-10 to my regimen soon.

SincerelyBeautiful

I take the NOW Foods brand of maca root. I like it...I take 2 caps a day. I started them back in late January to help my libido, metabolism, hormones, and reproductive health get back on track after having my son first wk of December. I love maca root, and will take it indefinitely. Since taking it, all's good in the neighborhood, and in my body as a whole.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 17, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful

I take the NOW Foods brand of maca root. I like it...I take 2 caps a day. I started them back in late January to help my libido, metabolism, hormones, and reproductive health get back on track after having my son first wk of December. I love maca root, and will take it indefinitely. Since taking it, all's good in the neighborhood, and in my body as a whole. [/QUOTE]

All the benefits that you and others have been listing is making maca root hard to resist. Especially about metabolism and hormones. My hormones are definitely outta wack lol. It sounds like this is what missing from my routine. And as far as the Rx prenatals...i got super sick so i had to stop mine too and ended up taking the Walmart brand.


----------



## heirloom (Mar 17, 2013)

Checking in. For the past few days I've swapped my Hair, Skin and Nails vitamins to a different brand as it was cheaper and it had almost all of the same minerals and vitamins but in a higher concentration.


----------



## OceanEyes (Mar 17, 2013)

Checking in. I recently purchased a powdered veggie/fruit mix that I hope will give me a health boost.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2013)

I skipped Thursday but checking in Fri-Sun!!


----------



## jprayze (Mar 18, 2013)

I missed most vits Sat and all of Sun...the weekend was too hectic!  But I'm happy to say, I'm on track today, already took my cal/vit D and viviscal.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Took my vitamins this morning.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 18, 2013)

Jut took a few and will pop the others later.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 18, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful

Yass, hontey! I was SOLD like nobody's business after reading about maca root here and researching online. I had bad mood swings postpartum n I really felt bad for my SO cuz I was straight flipping on him...plus being tired from baby. I got on St. John's Wort for mood balance way back but didnt take during pregnancy of course. Resumed after birth, but saw no real difference. The maca REALLY helped, I mean I went from biting heads off postpartum to chillin n being calm and agreeable like I was before pregnancy. The nurse told DSO he could "get got" easily after birth but at the time I thought it was funny...until them hormones changed and the wrath of Hell came out. 

Lmbo we all good now. Im so glad I found maca, and glad DSO was patient (and has a sister with 5 kids so he knew what to expect during and after pregnancy), cuz the pp hormones bout broke up a happy home...yep it was THAT BAD. But he still wants more babies at some point, so I guess I wasnt the absolute worst.


----------



## MissyB (Mar 18, 2013)

I slipped up and took my vitamins late today.... but at least I took them   Running low on my multi. Gotta grab another bottle tomorrow (only 4 left).


----------



## heirloom (Mar 18, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Saga (Mar 18, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 18, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## Lita (Mar 18, 2013)

Checking in 17th & 18th...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 19, 2013)

Checking in for 18th & 19th.  My momma know that I'm an advocate for some vitamins so she grabbed me some Spring Valley Magnesium w/ Chelated Zinc (Bone Health) so I've added that as of yesterday. 

Then a co-worker gave me a stack of Sunday paper coupons & I liked to went crazy at my desk cutting!! I wound up finding coupons for Viviscal & Nature's bounty Hair/skin/nails so I wanted to check out the benefits of each to see if I'm willing to switch from my 5,000 mcg of Biotin to one of those. I've had pretty good results from my biotin but heard a lot about Viviscal. It must be expensive because the coupon is for $5.00 off!! LOL! I'll be out of biotin by the first week of April so I'll need to be getting something by the end of March.  I also found one for One A Day multi (running out of that too) & Osteo bi-flex for joints & bones (I've had prior knee injuries & surgeries). 

Gotta go back through this thread to get some input on these!!


----------



## heirloom (Mar 19, 2013)

checking in


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Mar 19, 2013)

Has anyone read or done research about msm causing depression? Is anyone a lil nervous about that? Just wondering


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 19, 2013)

ladieluv2010 said:


> Has anyone read or done research about msm causing depression? Is anyone a lil nervous about that? Just wondering



Never done any research, but that would explain a lot.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 19, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Saga (Mar 20, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2013)

ladieluv2010 said:


> Has anyone read or done research about msm causing depression? Is anyone a lil nervous about that? Just wondering



ladieluv2010 Hi! When taking anything including meds,it's good to monitor your body..I never had this happen to me with MSM (powder) however with MSM caps it would give me UTI,so I stick with powders & have no Negitive interactions...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## heirloom (Mar 20, 2013)

ladieluv2010 said:


> Has anyone read or done research about msm causing depression? Is anyone a lil nervous about that? Just wondering



ladieluv2010 When I was doing research I found people saying that it helped ease depression


----------



## MissyB (Mar 20, 2013)

checking in. I forgot to get the multi. I'm going for a physical today so I'll pick a bottle up while I'm out, I'm also looking for a daily vitamin/pill holder. I'll be out of town for a week and don't wanna bring 4 bottles w/ me. I also don't wanna look like a senior citizen, if that makes any sense (no intent to offend any seniors on the board).


----------



## jprayze (Mar 20, 2013)

heirloom said:


> ladieluv2010 When I was doing research I found people saying that it helped ease depression



It's interesting to hear everyone's experiences because I am thinking of taking MSM.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 20, 2013)

Maca update: I have been taking 450 mcg (I think...its one capsule) of maca per day and on BC. I read about a lot of ppl who had good experiences taking both, so I decided to give it a day. I have low hormone BC and aunt flo doesn't visit every month. This month she came early (before I finished my active pills) and is accompanied by worse cramps and the flow is heavier and longer. Not what I expected...any feedback ladies?

SN: I'm going to stop the BC after next month anyway, but I thought it was good to share the experience.


----------



## heirloom (Mar 20, 2013)

jprayze said:


> It's interesting to hear everyone's experiences because I am thinking of taking MSM.


 
jprayze
I know some people have to take it before a certain time to avoid weird dreams. I've always had strange dreams so I can't comment on that. I've not had any side effects myself


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone uses gnc hair, skin and nails program with any success? What about nature's life marine collagen?


----------



## jprayze (Mar 20, 2013)

heirloom said:


> @jprayze
> I know some people have to take it before a certain time to avoid weird dreams. I've always had strange dreams so I can't comment on that. I've not had any side effects myself


 
I usually have no dreams that I remember, but I have dreams almost every night that are vivid while taking maca.


----------



## MissyB (Mar 20, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Maca update: I have been taking 450 mcg (I think...its one capsule) of maca per day and on BC. I read about a lot of ppl who had good experiences taking both, so I decided to give it a day. I have low hormone BC and aunt flo doesn't visit every month. This month she came early (before I finished my active pills) and is accompanied by worse cramps and the flow is heavier and longer. Not what I expected...any feedback ladies?
> 
> SN: I'm going to stop the BC after next month anyway, but I thought it was good to share the experience.



Thanks for sharing. Sorry you're going through that, worse cramps...  not what I expected to hear.  I have a few questions: 
A) How long were you taking maca? 
B) How long have you been taking the BC? Any adverse symptoms (before maca)? 
    * I talked to my obgyn last week and she said that taking both are fine and since maca increases fertility, BC is strongly suggested unless I wanna start buying diapers.


----------



## heirloom (Mar 20, 2013)

Checking in.
And jprayze what are the benefits of maca??


----------



## Saga (Mar 20, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## jprayze (Mar 20, 2013)

MissyB said:


> Thanks for sharing. Sorry you're going through that, worse cramps...  not what I expected to hear.  I have a few questions:
> A) How long were you taking maca?
> B) How long have you been taking the BC? Any adverse symptoms (before maca)?
> * I talked to my obgyn last week and she said that taking both are fine and since maca increases fertility, BC is strongly suggested unless I wanna start buying diapers.



A month of Maca.  Been taking microgestin (generic orthotricyclen) for about 8 months.  My periods have been light, last 4 days and cramps were nothing major.   After first 2 months, missed 2 periods, had 1 and then skipped 2 and then had this bad one.  Doc said the skipping is an added benefit of the bc.  Maybe my body is getting used to the maca?  Maybe I need to take more? The suggested dose in my bottle is 3 a day but I usually only take 1.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 20, 2013)

heirloom said:


> Checking in.
> And jprayze what are the benefits of maca??



Lots of great things--  increases libido, PMS relief, more female curves, can be taken my men as well for more endurance and is said to increase sperm


----------



## Lexsmarie (Mar 20, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Maca update: I have been taking 450 mcg (I think...its one capsule) of maca per day and on BC. I read about a lot of ppl who had good experiences taking both, so I decided to give it a day. I have low hormone BC and aunt flo doesn't visit every month. This month she came early (before I finished my active pills) and is accompanied by worse cramps and the flow is heavier and longer. Not what I expected...any feedback ladies?
> 
> SN: I'm going to stop the BC after next month anyway, but I thought it was good to share the experience.



 I've been taking Maca and BC for 4 months now. I only take 1 per day and I see results. My flow is heavier when I take the Maca which is normal for what the Maca is made to do (balance the hormones). I also get the extra energy and more curves. I never had cramp issues. So that's odd to hear. With the maca I barely have any cramps and then my Aunt Flo would come visit without any knocking at the door (minimum cramps). Maybe try 1-2 pills a day to see if its better.

SN: I thought I was the only one that called her "Aunt Flo" lol


----------



## Lexsmarie (Mar 20, 2013)

Checking In! I'm also adding Mineral Rich to my vitamin regimen.


----------



## deedoswell (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi ladies.  Checking in!


----------



## Jewell (Mar 21, 2013)

Lexsmarie said:


> I've been taking Maca and BC for 4 months now. I only take 1 per day and I see results. My flow is heavier when I take the Maca which is normal for what the Maca is made to do (balance the hormones). I also get the extra energy and more curves. I never had cramp issues. So that's odd to hear. With the maca I barely have any cramps and then my Aunt Flo would come visit without any knocking at the door (minimum cramps). Maybe try 1-2 pills a day to see if its better.
> 
> SN: I thought I was the only one that called her "Aunt Flo" lol [/QUO
> 
> Oops, double post


----------



## Jewell (Mar 21, 2013)

Lexsmarie said:


> I've been taking Maca and BC for 4 months now. I only take 1 per day and I see results. My flow is heavier when I take the Maca which is normal for what the Maca is made to do (balance the hormones). I also get the extra energy and more curves. I never had cramp issues. So that's odd to hear. With the maca I barely have any cramps and then my Aunt Flo would come visit without any knocking at the door (minimum cramps). Maybe try 1-2 pills a day to see if its better.
> 
> SN: I thought I was the only one that called her "Aunt Flo" lol



I meant to add that im on bc (Depo-Provera) plus maca, and I've had good results. Thanks for factoring in the BC! Aunt Flow only visits me every 3-6 months on Depo only (before maca), so basically I'd only get a period right before another injection was due...the progestin would wear off in my body, and as soon as I got another shot, the period would stop. Not to mention, it was very light and short, no cramps. But it will be interesting to see what changes occur due to maca plus bc.


Eta: I used to have horrible, body wracking cramps in high school plus long, heavy periods. I got on bc pills because I couldnt get out of bed the cramps hurt so bad. Now, after 2 kids, 2 unplanned c-sections, and bc pills then Depo, my cramps are FINALLY nonexistent. I got on bc pillsin the first place to gain weight and stop/lessen the cramps. Maybe maca can help my sil who has bad periods.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2013)

Lexsmarie said:


> I've been taking Maca and BC for 4 months now. I only take 1 per day and I see results. My flow is heavier when I take the Maca which is normal for what the Maca is made to do (balance the hormones). I also get the extra energy and more curves. I never had cramp issues. So that's odd to hear. With the maca I barely have any cramps and then my Aunt Flo would come visit without any knocking at the door (minimum cramps). Maybe try 1-2 pills a day to see if its better.
> 
> SN: I thought I was the only one that called her "Aunt Flo" lol


 
Hoping this next month will be better!


----------



## Jewell (Mar 21, 2013)

ladieluv2010

Ive taken msm consistently for nearly 10 yrs, but have never known it to cause depression nor worsen an already present depressed state. Have never heard of that happening. About maca causing vivid dreams...I usually take my maca first thing in the AM so I get my energy boost for the day. 

 But last night I took it before bed, and it took me over an hr to fall asleep, and I had 3 bad dreams, very vivid, when I usually dont dream or cant remember them, despite being on msm too. So for me the maca does cause nightmares! Will be taking in the AM only, and if I miss it I will skip it for the day altogether. Them dreams made me wake up afraid they were true. 

I do take my msm before bed so as not to dilute it so much during the day, since I drink a LOT of water. No probs from msm before bed. I take my silica (bamboo, horsetail) in the AM, my fish oil and cod liver oil before bed, and the rest of my vits I just spread out betweem AM, noon, and HS (hour of sleep, or bedtime medical abbreviation).


----------



## Lita (Mar 21, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## shoelover1972 (Mar 21, 2013)

Checking in - still faithfully taking my biotin and bamboo silica daily.

Jewell 
jprayze 
Lexsmarie 
I thought you all literally had an aunt called Flo. It took me a while to realise what you meant


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2013)

shoelover1972 said:


> Checking in - still faithfully taking my biotin and bamboo silica daily.
> 
> @Jewell
> @jprayze
> ...


 
Love it!!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 21, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Maca update: I have been taking 450 mcg (I think...its one capsule) of maca per day and on BC. I read about a lot of ppl who had good experiences taking both, so I decided to give it a day. I have low hormone BC and aunt flo doesn't visit every month. This month she came early (before I finished my active pills) and is accompanied by worse cramps and the flow is heavier and longer. Not what I expected...any feedback ladies?
> 
> SN: I'm going to stop the BC after next month anyway, but I thought it was good to share the experience.


 
Thank you for sharing this because I take low hormone BC too & its know to either lessen the days that Aunt flo visits or elimates her visits altogether but it varies for different people. Personally, I rarely ever have a visit from Aunt flo. Maybe a drop twice a year if that but I wanted to check out maca root too! I just don't want it make me start to have my monthly visits though when I haven't been getting any.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 22, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Thank you for sharing this because I take low hormone BC too & its know to either lessen the days that Aunt flo visits or elimates her visits altogether but it varies for different people. Personally, I rarely ever have a visit from Aunt flo. Maybe a drop twice a year if that but I wanted to check out maca root too! I just don't want it make me start to have my monthly visits though when I haven't been getting any.


 
I will keep you posted, hopefully it levels off with continued use???


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 23, 2013)

Checking in for the past two days

ETA: That was the end of my 30 day supply of Hairfinity. Tomorrow I will open another bottle. 1 down, 5 to go.


----------



## Saga (Mar 23, 2013)

Checking in for 2 days worth of vits!


----------



## heirloom (Mar 24, 2013)

checking in for today and yesterday


----------



## Aggie (Mar 24, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 24, 2013)

Checking in..just opened bottle 2 of my Hairfinity.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Mar 24, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Checking in..just opened bottle 2 of my Hairfinity.



Would it be too late for me to join? I got my 6 months pack of hair infinity in the mail on Thursday


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2013)

I thought that I checked in already for the end of last week but I guess I didn't.  Checking in fot the 20-21, 22-24. I forgot on Friday but I actually wound up taking extra on Saturday.  I wound up using my coupon for the Nature's Bounty Hair, Skin & Nails since CVS was having the BOGO 50% on them. So I got 2 bottles for almost the price of one. I have about 1 week's worth left of the Walgreens' Multi that I was taking & this will replace that one. I will continue to take my other 5,000 mcg of Biotin as well with the H,S & N vitamins too.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying some maca powder to put in my morning smoothies.  I'm going to see it adding one capsule changes the taste of the smoothie significantly.  If it doesn't, maca powder here I come!


----------



## Saga (Mar 25, 2013)

Bought fish oil capsules yesterday so adding those to the list:

Fish oil
MSM
Chlorella
Hairfinity
Check-in for yesterday!!


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 25, 2013)

Checking in for the week........


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 25, 2013)

ghanagirl23 said:


> Would it be too late for me to join? I got my 6 months pack of hair infinity in the mail on Thursday



Come on in here ghanagirl23 its never too late to join. I hope you enjoy your Hairfinity as much as I am!!!


----------



## Lita (Mar 25, 2013)

Checking in 22,23,24 & 25th...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 25, 2013)

Marine collagen & Cod liver oil has made a nice difference in my eye lashes..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2013)

I normally wait a few days at a time to post in here but these Nature's Bounty Hair, Skin, & Nails taste like swamp water (Not that I know what that tastes like but I'm using my imagination so work with me!) & on top of that they say I gotta take 3 a day!  I liked to lost my protein shake & baby carrots trying to get them vitamins down on top of all the rest I take.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been taking my vitamins. Bought some different greens/fruits/nuts for my green smoothies this past weekend when I went grocery shopping. Plan on starting back making them.


----------



## freckledface (Mar 25, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Mar 25, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Come on in here ghanagirl23 its never too late to join. I hope you enjoy your Hairfinity as much as I am!!!



yay okay I am so excited I have a sew in right now hopefully I got some new growth when I take it out


----------



## jprayze (Mar 25, 2013)

londonfog said:


> I normally wait a few days at a time to post in here but these Nature's Bounty Hair, Skin, & Nails taste like swamp water (Not that I know what that tastes like but I'm using my imagination so work with me!) & on top of that they say I gotta take 3 a day!  I liked to lost my protein shake & baby carrots trying to get them vitamins down on top of all the rest I take.


 
Thanks for that review!!!  I know what I WON'T be buying.  Do they taste bad enough that you want to return them?  I had to return fish oil capsules that were just too big.


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 25, 2013)

Checking in...was off for a week but kept up with vits daily


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Thanks for that review!!! I know what I WON'T be buying. Do they taste bad enough that you want to return them? I had to return fish oil capsules that were just too big.


 
I'll try to stick it out for about a week to see if I can eventually get used to the taste.  I'm usually pretty good on taking pills, even the vitamins that actually taste like vitamins but these sonofaguns here are strong!! I'll try them with something that has a stronger taste like orange juice or lemonade or something because water didn't even taste right. Maybe one a day to start off with then build up to the 3 a day.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Mar 25, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 26, 2013)

checking in...made a delicious green smoothie this morning.


----------



## Lita (Mar 26, 2013)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naija24 (Mar 26, 2013)

for those who've been at this for a couple of months, do any of you see a noticable difference in length, texture or health of hair?


----------



## Jewell (Mar 26, 2013)

Geesh Luise londonfog...and I surely have those nature's bounty hsn vits sitting right up in my ebay watch list to buy. Guess I'll find smthn else! Thanks for the review! OAN Ive been taking my vits daily and drinking green and herbal tea daily. Gonna ressume my DE soon.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 26, 2013)

naija24, heck yes i saw a HUGE difference. I had to use a whole jar of relaxer on my ng for a 5 month tu when i used to only need 3/4 a jar. My ng was too thick to effectively deal with, but i managed to get er done. But due to all the growth i have to stop going 5 mos between tu's, and cut it back to 4. ETA I could barely part and separate my hair to base my scalp and coat the previously texlaxed hair with vaseline down to the ng...it took over an hour to just base the edges, 4 parts and coat the hair. I was just smdh. But thankful for the growth n thickness nonetheless.


----------



## naija24 (Mar 26, 2013)

Jewell, I've started taking biotin again because i'm starting to experience ridiculous and constant anxiety over having hair this short. I want a bob by June or idk what i'm gonna do.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2013)

Jewell said:


> Geesh Luise @londonfog...and I surely have those nature's bounty hsn vits sitting right up in my ebay watch list to buy. Guess I'll find smthn else! Thanks for the review! OAN Ive been taking my vits daily and drinking green and herbal tea daily. Gonna ressume my DE soon.


 
I'm so sorry to dash everyone's dreams of Nature's Bounty HSN & maybe I'm going overboard but I think I have a pretty high tolerance for some nasty vitamins. I asked my son to smell them & he got mad at me after he smelled them! He felt like he was set up!


----------



## Jewell (Mar 26, 2013)

naija24

I've definitely been there before with a twa where my hair was way too short for comfort, and I was anxious to grow it out, even just a little to regain some familiarity with my hair. I thinl taking biotin is a great idea. I have taken it for over 10 yrs. Just please be sure to drink lots of water and if on a high dose, like over 2,000 mg, take a b complex vit too, as biotin in high doses can cause painful, cystic acne in some ppl. I'e never gotten the acne from biotin, and I take 2,000 mg biotin by itself, but I'm likely getting more than that with all my vits like prenatals combined. HHG!

londonfog

Girl I have high tolerance for huge pills and nasty meds and vits too. I might just try them anyway and see if I can muster the smell and taste. You had me straight  about your son! Sounds like a reaction my SO would have!


----------



## heirloom (Mar 26, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Saga (Mar 26, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 26, 2013)

Well time is flying ladies as we are coming close to our first length check. Im very excited to see some progress pics!!!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2013)

Checking in for the 26th & 27th. 

I was able to get two of the Nature's Bounty HSN down this morning with some coffee & it wasn't as bad as taking it with water so there is hope. I'll take the 3rd one later on today. Also took:

MSM - 2,000 mg
Biotin - 5,000 mcg
C - 1,000 mg 
B-Complex - 1 dropperful (I do this one a few times a day)
Magnesium - 133 mg


----------



## deedoswell (Mar 27, 2013)

Checking in.  Thinking of stopping my biotin. I take 5 mg daily.  Something is making my hair shed like crazy and I have read in some threads it could be that????  Have any of you heard of that?  Off to research.  I can't take anymore losing hairs daily like this.  I've done the tea rinses, garlic, protein, etc. So now I'm going to research my vitamins.


----------



## Lita (Mar 27, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 28, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## heirloom (Mar 28, 2013)

checking in


----------



## MissyB (Mar 28, 2013)

Checking in! I'm excited to see some pics on Saturday! I don't see much difference in my hair but have gotten so many compliments while I was visiting my sister over the weekend.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 29, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Starting pic!!!
> 
> View attachment 176765
> 
> About to run out of biotin...thinking about going over 1000 mcg this time


 
Quoted my starting pic from all the way back in November.  I'm also attaching my length check that I've posted in some other challenges.  The left is from February and the right is from earlier in March.  So it was about a month between the pics.  I'm getting a good inch per month now with consistent vitamin usuage and my hair is thickening up and overall, looking healthier.



I think I'm on track to reach BSL by June. 

Officially one month into using Maca, I have no changes in my hip (booty) measurements.  Actually, it looked like it was a little down.  I really need to start doing my exercises because I think that will maximize my efforts.  I'm now taking 2/day most days.

*Still taking daily*:
a generic multi (waiting for this to run out to get something better)
1 calcium/vit D
At least 1 Viviscal/day (sometimes 2)
At least 1 Maca (sometimes 2)
3 fish oils (sometimes I forget these)

Usually have an Amazing Grass smoothie about once a week with  vanilla almond milk, 1/2 a banana and 2 maca capsules blended in.  I'm also drinking 2-3 Odwalla, bolthouse, or naked smoothie per week.

I think that's my limit...5 vitamin/supplements.  Anything beyond that I think I will just be confused.


----------



## freckledface (Mar 29, 2013)

Check in on Sat!! Already! Lol didn't realize it


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 29, 2013)

Checking in...I've been taking my vitamins and this morning I made another green smoothie (a peanut butter & banana green smoothie w/ kale). 

I'm currently in a protective style so I wont be able to do a length check. Here is a comparison from Dec to Feb though:
December 20th

February 28th


----------



## jprayze (Mar 29, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:


> Checking in...I've been taking my vitamins and this morning I made another green smoothie (a peanut butter & banana green smoothie w/ kale).
> 
> I'm currently in a protective style so I wont be able to do a length check. Here is a comparison from Dec to Feb though:
> December 20th
> ...



Nice growth!!!


----------



## growbaby (Mar 29, 2013)

Haven't checked in in a while (b/c I've been slackin) but back on my vits! 3 days strong lol


----------



## sounbeweavable (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been lurking and participating for a month, but I just subscribed today and here's my regimen:
A multivitamin
10000 biotin
2000 msm
1000 to 2000 evening primrose oil
1000 odorless garlic


----------



## jprayze (Mar 29, 2013)

^^^ welcome!


----------



## sounbeweavable (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks! My hair is so short (mostly my own doing b/c I cut it short frequently), but I'm trying to grow it out. Let's see if I can get a healthy head of SL hair before I grab the scissors again lol.


----------



## heirloom (Mar 29, 2013)

checking in


----------



## jprayze (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone taking or have taken fenugreek?  I'm looking at it for my blood sugar.  My recent lab tests are puting me close to prediabetic and I don't even want to be 'pre'.


----------



## AllyMD (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok, here are my March check in pictures, although I will admit, they aren't the best :-(.  The first set are in December when both of my shoulders were dislocated.  So, reaching behind to show my length wasn't a possibility.  Hopefully, with the March pictures and onward, I'll show a more accurate length.  Still on course with all my vitamins!






This is December





This is March


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 29, 2013)

jprayze naturalagain2 AllyMD  you all have very nice growth and your hair is beautiful. Im over here grinning from ear to ear!!! 

@sounbeweaveable WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## JC-Junkie (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey there, I have a question about chlorella and spirulina. I have both and would like to know if for example the daily dosage for chlorella is 12 a day and I am also taking spirulina do I still have to take 12 chlorella a day as well as the spirulina or can I take half of that which is 6 and also 6 spirulina a day because of its similar nutrient profile ?

EDA: Maybe I will just take a few less of each because somtimes chlorella is higher in one particular nutrient than spirulina and vice versa. I guess its about getting the balance right 

TIA and HHG too  !


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 30, 2013)

Here is my current length check for our first check in. I did a pull test and is currently 5 weeks post.


----------



## Lexsmarie (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok.... I am not as discipline on my vitamins as I am with my workout but I am trying. I probably gain an 1/2" inch in 3 months (dust the ends in February). I am not impressed with Priveta Vitamins and after I am done with the bottles, I'm going back to Viviscal.


Below is my quarterly update. Until next time, HHG everyone.


----------



## Lita (Mar 30, 2013)

Checking in 29th & 30th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 31, 2013)

Lexsmarie said:


> Ok.... I am not as discipline on my vitamins as I am with my workout but I am trying. I probably gain an 1/2" inch in 3 months (dust the ends in February). I am not impressed with Priveta Vitamins and after I am done with the bottles, I'm going back to Viviscal.
> 
> Below is my quarterly update. Until next time, HHG everyone.



Your hair looks thick and healthy. Great progress chick!!!


----------



## OceanEyes (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm CBL now, not full but


----------



## shoelover1972 (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter 

Checking in. I will post progress pics next week after my salon visit.


----------



## freckledface (Mar 31, 2013)

Not the best comparison pic. As you can see I've moved my bra a little bit. Still happy with my results though  happy easter yall


----------



## hairqueen7 (Mar 31, 2013)

Checking in , will post pics in may


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's my progress pic:


----------



## heirloom (Mar 31, 2013)

Because I was silly I forgot to take a starting pic. So a picture of my new growth from my last relaxer which was on the 12th of Feb will have to suffice for now. The piece that I'm holding is about 4.5 cm. it's the longest bit of new growth I have. The rest is on average 2cm although its hard to tell because most of my curls don't clump. I've also just taken a pic of my hair for the next update so I should be able to do a proper comparison.


----------



## sounbeweavable (Mar 31, 2013)

Checking in! I just downed my daily dose.


----------



## shoelover1972 (Mar 31, 2013)

lindsaywhat - great progress. It looks as though you have achieved 2 inches in 3 months.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 31, 2013)

shoelover1972 thanks!

That's my normal growth rate I believe, or it may be the vitamins


----------



## MissyB (Mar 31, 2013)

Here are my length check pics. I've been consistent with my vitamins. 

Pic #1 is my starting pic (or maybe one taken a day or two later). Fresh TU.

Pic #2 was taken last Saturday, I'm right in front -- can't see my face, but you can see the length.

Pic #'s 3 and 4 were taken about 5 minutes ago. I went to a stylist on Friday and let her do a "dusting". 

Sorry about my muscle back , the stripes on my shirt would have made it hard to see the hair in the pic clearly.


----------



## deedoswell (Apr 1, 2013)

Here is my LC for March 30th.  I think I may have gotten about and inch - but only with my longest layer.  Just barely touching BSL.  I had a lot of shedding last month so hopefully once that is under control I can grow and retain more.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 1, 2013)

I am absolutely LOVING these beautiful heads of hair. I love the individuality we all have as far as length, textures, and colors. I also see that we all seem to have healthier hair. Keep it up ladies!!!! We are now on our next "3 month" session before next Length Check date. HHG!!!!!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^this makes a perfect time to make any changes because we will see 3 months of growth.


----------



## freckledface (Apr 2, 2013)

Checking in

Everyone's hair looks great. Hopefully well all get that growth spurt we've all been waiting on since last summer.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 2, 2013)

Checking in! Im still taking my Spring Valley prenatals. But it hasn't been long enough to see a difference.

Here's my hair right now. Its right below my bra strap. I had it blown out and i trimmed my ends. Hoping to scrape WL by the end of the year.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Checking in....


----------



## heirloom (Apr 2, 2013)

checking in


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Apr 2, 2013)

checking in


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Checking in....I've went a week with NO SODA! Can't believe it! Been drinking mostly water.


----------



## MissyB (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm thinking of switching to a prenatal vitamin as opposed to a multi. I'll give the multi away to a friend who has been inquiring/talking about getting some but is having extreme financial challenges. Has anyone had a particularly good experience with a brand, or are they all basically the same?


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 3, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## heirloom (Apr 3, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Lita (Apr 4, 2013)

Checking in 1st,2nd,3rd & 4th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## deedoswell (Apr 4, 2013)

Checking in.  Have been drinking bolthouse green drinks everyday!  Love them!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 4, 2013)

Checking in...have a great day!!!!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 4, 2013)

Checking in for 2nd, 3rd, 4th. I lost track over the last week.


----------



## heirloom (Apr 4, 2013)

checking in


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 4, 2013)

Checking in. I hope this regimen I'm on pays off and my hair looks good when I take this weave down next week. I haven't relaxed since January and I've had a sew in for about 6 weeks now, so my new growth is getting ridic.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 5, 2013)

Checking in...need to get back on track with my water intake cause my body feels a bit different. Too much caffeine which is a no no!!!


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 5, 2013)

Checking in. Been taking my vits twice a day. Biotin 10,000 mg, fish oil, gnc green vitamins, 500 mg vit c. Yeah I'm going hard lol


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 5, 2013)

Checking in......


----------



## heirloom (Apr 6, 2013)

checking in


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 6, 2013)

Checking in. My eyebrows have really filled out since I started taking my vitamins. I might not need to fill them in anymore (unless I plan on being photographed lol).


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## jprayze (Apr 7, 2013)

About to order some MSM.  I'm running out of viviscal, so I'm going to replace it with MSM.  I try to not take too many supplements at once.  I've taken viviscal since October, but I can't distinguish how much it has helped really.  Hopefully the MSM will help with hair growth and other things like allergies & snoring.  I will take it for at least 3 months.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2013)

checking in....


----------



## Saga (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm mad I forgot my vitamins at work this weekend. I was pretty consistent taking them the whole week, though! I'm removing msm and chlorella from my regimen. Its just too much and if the hairfinity alone doesn't help with growth then I'm better off switching to something else like maybe viviscal. I'll keep fish oil in the regimen though, need those omega 3's.


----------



## heirloom (Apr 7, 2013)

checking in


----------



## heirloom (Apr 8, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 8, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## freckledface (Apr 8, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## freckledface (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone know of anything I could take to help with my cycle? I feel like I'm bout to DIE every month. I already take biotin, fish oil, msm, a multi, and futurebiotics hsn


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 8, 2013)

Evening Primrose Oil always helps with my PMS.


----------



## ilong (Apr 8, 2013)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I'm mad I forgot my vitamins at work this weekend. I was pretty consistent taking them the whole week, though! *I'm removing* msm and *chlorella from my regimen*. Its just too much and if the hairfinity alone doesn't help with growth then I'm better off switching to something else like maybe viviscal. I'll keep fish oil in the regimen though, need those omega 3's.


 
 at ^^^ above bolded.  Sorry to read that you are doing this.  But of course I hope the best for you on your revised regimen


----------



## jprayze (Apr 9, 2013)

freckledface said:


> Anyone know of anything I could take to help with my cycle? I feel like I'm bout to DIE every month. I already take biotin, fish oil, msm, a multi, and futurebiotics hsn


 
I haven't been taking maca for long enough to tell you from personal experience, but a lot of ppl say it helps with PMS.


----------



## freckledface (Apr 9, 2013)

Forgot to take my vits. before I left for work. Luckily I was 6 hours early so I got to come home and take them. Yay me. 

I'm looking for something to help with cramps. Last month it hurt so bad I threw up (sorry TMI) and had to leave work couldn't even stand. PMS is only bad for a day or so.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 9, 2013)

freckledface said:


> Forgot to take my vits. before I left for work. Luckily I was 6 hours early so I got to come home and take them. Yay me.
> 
> I'm looking for something to help with cramps. Last month it hurt so bad I threw up (sorry TMI) and had to leave work couldn't even stand. PMS is only bad for a day or so.



Fenugreek supplements are Jesus in a bottle for cramps and.all things PMS! Im gonna take some when i get home today. Im super moody.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Checking in... I took my vitamins today. I forgot this past weekend though (was out of town).


----------



## londonfog (Apr 9, 2013)

Checking in for the 6th, 7th & 8th!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 9, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> Fenugreek supplements are Jesus in a bottle for cramps and.all things PMS! Im gonna take some when i get home today. Im super moody.



Where can we find this Fenugreek supplements SmilingElephant??


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 9, 2013)

I got mine from the vitamin shoppe. $10


----------



## freckledface (Apr 9, 2013)

SmilingElephant thank you I'm def gonna check them out!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 9, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 9, 2013)

Still taking my vitamins, ran out of msm so I haven't been taking it for two weeks.


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 9, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

Checking in. I'm using a multi-vit, flaxseed, silica, biotin and presciption ferrous fumarate (iron). Haven't noticed big changes to hair but my skin is  lighter and brighter which I assume is due to my anaemia being kept firmly in check (taking 1200%  RDA of iron on doctor's orders so a LOT.) I think I might  have to buy a new foundation soon but can't really be bothered.



Would anyone recommend MSM? Any fans?


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 9, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> Checking in. I'm using a multi-vit, flaxseed, silica, biotin and presciption ferrous fumarate (iron). Haven't noticed big changes to hair but my skin is  lighter and brighter which I assume is due to my anaemia being kept firmly in check (taking 1200%  RDA of iron on doctor's orders so a LOT.) I think I might  have to buy a new foundation soon but can't really be bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> Would anyone recommend MSM? Any fans?



I don't know if it's just the MSM (since I'm also taking Biotin, EPO, and a multivitamin), but I definitely experienced a hair growth spurt recently, so it might have contributed to that.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 11, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## MissyB (Apr 12, 2013)

I was away from home Tues and Weds (didn't have my vitamins with me) and my cycle came on Weds. OMG..... I have never had cramps before but they've not gone away. I sympathize with ladies who have them every month. Aleve and my heating pad has been my best friend for the past 2 days. This is crazy!

I'd been taking the following since the beginning of Feb: 
2,500mcg biotin
1,000 msm (started in late Feb)
1,050-1,575 maca root
Super B complex (1xday)


----------



## jprayze (Apr 12, 2013)

MissyB said:


> I was away from home Tues and Weds (didn't have my vitamins with me) and my cycle came on Weds. OMG..... I have never had cramps before but they've not gone away. I sympathize with ladies who have them every month. Aleve and my heating pad has been my best friend for the past 2 days. This is crazy!
> 
> I'd been taking the following since the beginning of Feb:
> 2,500mcg biotin
> ...



I had bad cramps during my last cycle which was  my first cycle while taking maca.  I was thinking it was part of the process of getting the hormones regulated and that it would subside this time.  I will let you know...


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 12, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## MissyB (Apr 13, 2013)

jprayze, come to think of it this is the second cycle since starting maca, I started it in late feb (around the same time as msm). I don't think the first cycle counted though because it came on within a day or two of starting maca. Last month it came on with no warning, I usually get breast tenderness days in advance and that's my cue to start stashing supplies in purses--I'm glad I was home at the time because that would've been embarrassing. 

Any other Maca loyal ladies who have had experiences with cramping, or even any other random side effects?


----------



## MissyB (Apr 13, 2013)

LMBO!!!!! I should have paid attention last month when we were talking about maca jprayze. I just went back in the thread and noticed your comment about cramps. Why did I think I'd be exempt???? SMH! Today is a little better so far.


----------



## heirloom (Apr 13, 2013)

checking in for the past two days


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 13, 2013)

Checking in for the past 2 days. I added fish oil to my regimen as of today.


----------



## deedoswell (Apr 14, 2013)

checking in....finally got my order from Vitacost - it took two weeks???  I've ordered from them before and don't remember it taking this long!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 14, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 14, 2013)

sounbeweavable said:


> Checking in for the past 2 days. I added fish oil to my regimen as of today.



I have been eyeballing fish oil for a while now. Keep me posted on how you like them.


----------



## Enyo (Apr 15, 2013)

Vitamin regime is going really well. I managed to squeeze out an inch last month. I really think adding the aminos was a good idea.

Sent from my messy iPhone


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 15, 2013)

checking in for the week.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2013)

Checking in for everyday last week up to today.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 15, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Apr 15, 2013)

checking in almost done my first bottle of hair infinity


----------



## Lita (Apr 16, 2013)

Checking in from the 4th-16..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 16, 2013)

[USER=346031 said:
			
		

> ghanagirl23[/USER];18249841]checking in almost done my first bottle of hair infinity


 
So what do you think about it so far?


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 17, 2013)

Checking in.  Finished one bottle of fish oil and another of biotin. Biotin worked well but I've decided against repurchasing and will buy a B-complex supplement with biotin next time because it is more effective.


----------



## Lita (Apr 17, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## freckledface (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm almost done with ny futurebiotics hsn and I really like it. Only down side is when I first started it it made me really bloated. Had to take it right before bed. Now I'm used to it so its not an issue. I think my nails are stronger and I'm one month post with a good amount of growth. Idk if there's better out there for me but ill stick with this cause its pretty cheap!  can't beat that lol.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2013)

checking in for the last 3 or 4 days I think. I haven't checked in for a few days.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2013)

I need to check out vitacost right now because I need some more vitamin E, collagen, hyaluronic acid and some vitamin C. 

I haven't had any collagen for a few months and it's starting to show in my skin - it's not as clear and pretty as it usually is when I'm taking collagen on a consistent basis. I have to keep my skin nice and supple.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 17, 2013)

checking in haven't been doing that great over the past week. I've been taking them when I can remember. You would think I had this down by now.....


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Apr 17, 2013)

jprayze said:


> So what do you think about it so far?



I really like it so far I relaxed my hair march 1st got a sew in on the 14 of march and started using the vitamins on the 21st I have a leave out and there is so much new growth I have ever gotten during a sew in downside is it has increase the rate of hair growth also in my eyebrows, cheek, and chin


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Apr 17, 2013)

Checking in...
seeing a little growth so I am sticking w/ Viviscal for now


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 18, 2013)

Almost done with bottle 2 of Hairfinty!!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 18, 2013)

MissyB how was the rest of your cycle?  

I'm on my week off from active pills...looks like I'm not going to have a cycle at all this month. I start a new pack on Sunday.  Since I started this low hormone pill, I usually skip every other month so this is not strange.  Don't worry y'all...I'm not preggo


----------



## Lita (Apr 18, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 18, 2013)

Aggie said:


> I need to check out vitacost right now because I need some more vitamin E, collagen, hyaluronic acid and some vitamin C.
> 
> I haven't had any collagen for a few months and it's starting to show in my skin - it's not as clear and pretty as it usually is when I'm taking collagen on a consistent basis. I have to keep my skin nice and supple.



Aggie Yes,you really notice a difference with skin/hair (collagen),hyaluronic acid too..It's a nice combo.I will continue with both....I take fish oil as well..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone taking or have taken raspberry ketones?  TIA


----------



## deedoswell (Apr 18, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Anyone taking or have taken raspberry ketones?  TIA



I haven't but have always been curious about them.  I have a friend who did for awhile but she took them basically to lose weight.


----------



## freckledface (Apr 18, 2013)

^^ tried some cheap ones from walmart didn't do anything. I'm sure I should've gotten some better ones because I've seen good reviews on them was thinking about trying it again


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 18, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 18, 2013)

Aggie said:


> I need to check out vitacost right now because I need some more vitamin E, collagen, hyaluronic acid and some vitamin C.
> 
> I haven't had any collagen for a few months and it's starting to show in my skin - it's not as clear and pretty as it usually is when I'm taking collagen on a consistent basis. I have to keep my skin nice and supple.



https://www.vitacostrewards.com/iAgbumq
$10 off 1st orders


----------



## Saga (Apr 19, 2013)

Checking in for the past week, been consistent this whole time.


----------



## deedoswell (Apr 19, 2013)

Hhhhm I never tried the collagen - how long have you been taking it and apparently you do see results with your skin - I think I may try it.


----------



## soonergirl (Apr 19, 2013)

Loving collagen. My skin is dewy. Taking the neocell powder. Adding hyaluronic acid and vitamin c is a plus. After this can is done I am trying Meiji premium collagen powder it is an asian product and has great reviews...


----------



## Lita (Apr 19, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 19, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## JC-Junkie (Apr 20, 2013)

ilong do you take l-cysteine too ? I take them, I wanted to know if you've seen anything from taking them ? I only recently started taking them so I can't say whether its helped or not


----------



## ilong (Apr 20, 2013)

JC-Junkie

I no longer take L-cysteine.  I am constantly trying to reduce unnecessary overlap in supplements and since L-cysteine is in my Hair Skin Nails supplement I eliminate it from my rotation.


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 20, 2013)

Checking in for the past few days!


----------



## JC-Junkie (Apr 20, 2013)

Oops double post


----------



## JC-Junkie (Apr 20, 2013)

ilong Ooohhh I see  I don't think the Natures Bounty one I just bought has any l-cysteine, so I think I'll take them together  I take one l-cysteine tablet a day which is 500mg 
Thank You


----------



## Lita (Apr 20, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 21, 2013)

Checking in...I realize,I prefer taking fish oil at night.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 21, 2013)

Lita said:


> Checking in...I realize,I prefer taking fish oil at night.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Is there a reason for that? Im curious lol


----------



## Lita (Apr 21, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Is there a reason for that? Im curious lol



SincerelyBeautiful Hi! I notice with taking fish oil in the day,my skin was very oily & when I take it at night,I wake up with soft/glowing  & moisturized skin..Not oily.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 21, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 21, 2013)

Lita
Thanks!!! I have been wanting to try fish oil for a while. Plus someone else mentioned their dewy glowing skin and i got really excited. Are you taking just fish oil or omega 3's??


----------



## MissyB (Apr 21, 2013)

jprayze said:


> @MissyB how was the rest of your cycle?
> 
> I'm on my week off from active pills...looks like I'm not going to have a cycle at all this month. I start a new pack on Sunday.  Since I started this low hormone pill, I usually skip every other month so this is not strange.  Don't worry y'all...I'm not preggo



I had cramps for a full week and my cycle was longer than usual. It's typically 3-4 days. This time it was heavier and lasted 8 days. I think I'll lay off Maca for the week before and of my cycle. I'm on Orth-Tri Cyclen Lo. I didn't think of the fact that bc may have something to do with these changes. My doctor said that there should be no changes and that there's nothing wrong with taking both. We'll see next month. Yay for not being preggo (since you're not trying to be right now).


----------



## Lita (Apr 21, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Lita
> Thanks!!! I have been wanting to try fish oil for a while. Plus someone else mentioned their dewy glowing skin and i got really excited. Are you taking just fish oil or omega 3's??



SincerelyBeautiful Hello! I take fish oil every night & borage oil every other day...I don't take borage oil in the summer..Fall/winter..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 21, 2013)

MissyB said:


> I had cramps for a full week and my cycle was longer than usual. It's typically 3-4 days. This time it was heavier and lasted 8 days. I think I'll lay off Maca for the week before and of my cycle. I'm on Orth-Tri Cyclen Lo. I didn't think of the fact that bc may have something to do with these changes. My doctor said that there should be no changes and that there's nothing wrong with taking both. We'll see next month. Yay for not being preggo (since you're not trying to be right now).



Thanks lol...I took a test just to be sure.

Have you seen any other changes with the maca?  Any body changes?


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Apr 21, 2013)

checkin in on my second bottle of hair infinity I have so much new growth in my leave out I cant wait to take this sew-in out


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats on your growth!!! I have two or three days left out of my second bottle. I had ordered a six month supply so after this bottle i have 4 more to finish. I think im going to order another six month supply by the time im down to my last bottle.


----------



## deedoswell (Apr 21, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Congrats on your growth!!! I have two or three days left out of my second bottle. I had ordered a six month supply so after this bottle i have 4 more to finish. I think im going to order another six month supply by the time im down to my last bottle.



So ladies who take Hairfinity are getting good results?  I keep saying I need to try it???


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 21, 2013)

deedoswell
I get good results with Hairfinity. I started taking them at the very beginning of my HHJ and my hair was strong and healthy with a nice shine to it. Then funds became funny so I stopped taking them all together. So i decided to revisit them and my hair is growing too fast according to my NG and shedding is minimal. I think you should try them!


----------



## deedoswell (Apr 21, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> deedoswell
> I get good results with Hairfinity. I started taking them at the very beginning of my HHJ and my hair was strong and healthy with a nice shine to it. Then funds became funny so I stopped taking them all together. So i decided to revisit them and my hair is growing too fast according to my NG and shedding is minimal. I think you should try them!



Thanks!!!  off to research the ingredients to see what i can cut out of my regimen when I start them.  Maybe I won't have to take so many pills to get the same result!


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Apr 21, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Congrats on your growth!!! I have two or three days left out of my second bottle. I had ordered a six month supply so after this bottle i have 4 more to finish. I think im going to order another six month supply by the time im down to my last bottle.



thanksss yeah I have 4 more to finish too  I will buy another 4-6 month supply too


----------



## Lita (Apr 22, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 22, 2013)

Checking in. I've been pretty consistent since I started taking my vitamins a while back. I think I've only missed two days since February.


----------



## AudraChanell (Apr 22, 2013)

Im about to pop mine now!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 22, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Apr 23, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 23, 2013)

checking in!


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 23, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 23, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Apr 24, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 24, 2013)

just took all my vitamins a few mins ago....


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

So I think I have reached my max for the number of pills that I am willing to take in a day. Today I figured I would attempt to try to make my own "health" drink. I must say if the kiddies drinking it, it must be a score!!!

- milk
- msm
- protein shake mix
- gelatin
- maca root
- vanilla flavor

I have a couple other things that I want to mix in here, but I need to adjust some of the ingredients next time.

SCORE for mom!!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 24, 2013)

Lovingmywaves12 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So I think I have reached my max for the number of pills that I am willing to take in a day. Today I figured I would attempt to try to make my own "health" drink. I must say if the kiddies drinking it, it must be a score!!!
> 
> ...



That mix doesnt sound bad at all Lovingmywaves12 not bad at all!!!!


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Apr 24, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> That mix doesnt sound bad at all @Lovingmywaves12 not bad at all!!!!




SincerelyBeautiful,

I am so tired of paying an arm and a leg for stuff that I should not be so careless (lazy) and do it myself. Besides, if I do it myself, then I can adjust my dosages and it won't cost me extra, lol. 

The only bad thing I can say right now is that I put too much MS in the drink. It has a faint medicinal taste. At least I know how much is too much for one drink, lol. I may end up making 2 a day. One in the morning and one in the afternoon.

I am rather impressed with myself


----------



## MissyB (Apr 24, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 24, 2013)

Lovingmywaves12 said:


> SincerelyBeautiful,
> 
> I am so tired of paying an arm and a leg for stuff that I should not be so careless (lazy) and do it myself. Besides, if I do it myself, then I can adjust my dosages and it won't cost me extra, lol.
> 
> ...



Im proud of you too   keep it up lady!!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 24, 2013)

Just opened and started bottle 3 of hairfinity. The months are flying on by i tell ya!


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 24, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## deedoswell (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi - checking in!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 25, 2013)

I unofficially joined this challenge about a month ago. I'm taking woman's one a day and an Iron supplement. I have been faithfully taking them daily.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Apr 25, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Im proud of you too   keep it up lady!!!!



Awwwwww schucks! thank you. I adjusted my drink mix today and I can't taste the MSM at all! My teenager asked me to make her one this morning. Seeing as how she is bootylicious already, I only gave her a little. I know that maca helps with booty and she done need NO MOE'! However, she does get HORRIBLE pms, so I am torn as to what I should do.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hairqueen7 (Apr 25, 2013)

Checking in , I threw up this morning from trying to swallow that nasty horse size gnc ultra nourish hair vitamin ,it is so nasty ladies please don't purchase..I'm just gonna start cutting it in half to finish the nasty crap.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 25, 2013)

hairqueen7 I chase my vitamins and other pills with Simply Lemonade/Limeade or Minute Maid Lemonade.  It kills that vitamin after taste that's left in the back of your throat.


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 25, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 25, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## growbaby (Apr 26, 2013)

Checking in for today and yesterday


----------



## Lita (Apr 26, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 26, 2013)

checking in...took my vitamins today


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 26, 2013)

Checking in. In addition to taking my vitamins, I've had  at least 64 oz of water every day this week and I've run a total of 16.28 miles.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 26, 2013)

sounbeweavable said:


> Checking in. In addition to taking my vitamins, I've had  at least 64 oz of water every day this week and I've run a total of 16.28 miles.



You are on it sounbeweavable!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2013)

Checking in for today and yesterday as well.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 27, 2013)

Took my biotin today along w/ chlorella.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 27, 2013)

Checking in again. Idk if it's the supplements or the increased water intake, but my skin is sooo soft lately.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 28, 2013)

Took my supplements earlier tonite..sorry for the late check in


----------



## Lita (Apr 28, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## heirloom (Apr 28, 2013)

I keep forgetting to post but I have been taking them


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 28, 2013)

Checking in. I took my supplements and got in a few miles on the treadmill again.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 28, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:


> Checking in , I threw up this morning from trying to swallow that nasty horse size gnc ultra nourish hair vitamin ,it is so nasty ladies please don't purchase..I'm just gonna start cutting it in half to finish the nasty crap.


 
hairqueen7, that's the same thing I said about Nature's Bounty H/S/N vits too! I have to take them with something that has taste to it. Water is a heck no with the nasty vits!! Orange juice, lemonade, flavored ice tea, I even chase mines with coffee sometimes. Anything so I won't have to taste them so I wouldn't have wasted my money, LOL!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 28, 2013)

Checking in since the last time I checked in cuz I forgot when the last time I checked in & don't feel like looking back to see either, LOLOLOL! I'm almost out of my MSM, Biotin, & B Complex & trying to wait for CVS to have another BOGO free sale to get more.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 28, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 29, 2013)

I would like to join. Just purchased my vitamins and have already my vitamins for breakfast and lunch. Here's what I plan to take:
*Breakfast*
Multi-vitamin for general health
Fish oil for general health
MSM for joints and general soreness

*Lunch*
Proibotic for digestive health
Cranberry w/ Vitamin C for UTIs
NOW Candida Clear for yeast infections
B-complex just 'cause

*Dinner*
Multi-vitamin
Fish oil
MSM

I may add a calcium w/ magnesium supplement and a HSN/biotin supplement but for now I think I have my bases covered.


----------



## Lita (Apr 29, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome Meritamen!!! Your reggie sounds great! HHJ!!!


----------



## heirloom (Apr 29, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 29, 2013)

Checking in yet again!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 29, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## swite (Apr 30, 2013)

Checking in...

Doesn't seem like I'm having the growth speed I had a few mos ago but I'm still consistently taking my vitamins.  My shedding is minimal, which is why I began taking vits in the first place.


----------



## Lita (Apr 30, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 30, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 30, 2013)

Checking in for today.


----------



## sounbeweavable (May 1, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 1, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## freckledface (May 2, 2013)

Checking in today is my first day back in a week (antibiotics.) I'm sure yall are prob tired of hearin bout aunt flo but Ima tell ya anyways!! Lol since I didn't take my vits with my time of the month I was fine! I didn't feel bad it wasn't heavy and it was short. I'm like wth!! I'm gonna cut out one thing every month at that time to see what it is. I'm thinking my hsn or msm but I'm not sure.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (May 2, 2013)

checkin in I took out my sew-in I had for 6 weeks talk about the amount of new growth I got I can say the hair infinity has played a big role because I dont get this much growth in 8 weeks post  I am going to do another sew in in a couple of days


----------



## Saga (May 2, 2013)

Took my Hairfinity consistently, checking in for the week


----------



## sounbeweavable (May 2, 2013)

Checking in as usual!


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2013)

checking in


----------



## MzPrince (May 2, 2013)

Checking in..........


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 2, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 3, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## sounbeweavable (May 4, 2013)

Checking in for the past 2 days.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 4, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## ghanagirl23 (May 4, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## Lexsmarie (May 5, 2013)

I'm still hanging in there.... Check check microphone 1,2,3


----------



## londonfog (May 5, 2013)

Checking in for all of last week. I've added more to my vitamin list.  I've stopped the Nature's Bounty H/S/N vitamins & went back to just Biotin. I also started on a new multi. Its called Your Life Adult Gummies by Natures Bounty.  I've also started taking a tablespoon of coconut oil every morning as well. I like how my CVS vitamins tell me on the bottle what they are good for so that I can make better decisions when purchasing them. 

My current list:

Vitamin                            Dosage                       Reason           
Chewable Vit C                1,000mg             (Immune, H/S/N)
Fish Oil                             3,000mg      (Healthy heart circulation, Hair)
Biotin                               5,000mcg                 (H/S/N)
Gluco Sulfate w/ MSM      1,500mg each      (Joints & Hair)
Adult Gummy mult                     2                 (Overall health)
Magnesium - (?)                                           (Bone health)


----------



## Meritamen (May 5, 2013)

Checking in for today. Already started to slack but I hope to do better this week. 





Meritamen said:


> I would like to join. Just purchased my vitamins and have already my vitamins for breakfast and lunch. Here's what I plan to take:
> *Breakfast*
> Multi-vitamin for general health
> Fish oil for general health
> ...


I purchased a Calcium, Magnesium and Zinc with Vitamin D supplement today and will take it mid-day at lunch. I may stop the candida and cranberry supplements once I run out of them.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 5, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 7, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 7, 2013)

Received my Bamboo Extract 300 MG pills today.  Reniece says to take these in her last video.   I already take garlic, Country Life Max Hair, and One a Day Womens.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 7, 2013)

Haven't been doing well for a while. I got to get back on track.


----------



## freckledface (May 7, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## deedoswell (May 7, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Received my Bamboo Extract 300 MG pills today.  Reniece says to take these in her last video.   I already take garlic, Country Life Max Hair, and One a Day Womens.



I take the Bamboo Extract also but I just ran out and I only can find them at Swanson's vitamins online - where did you get your from?


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 7, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> I take the Bamboo Extract also but I just ran out and I only can find them at Swanson's vitamins online - where did you get your from?



They're the Swanson's but I got mine on Amazon.  I couldn't find any on the ground.  

deedoswell was your new growth different, after taking it?  Healthier, thicker, or stronger?


----------



## deedoswell (May 7, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> They're the Swanson's but I got mine on Amazon.  I couldn't find any on the ground.
> 
> deedoswell was your new growth different, after taking it?  Healthier, thicker, or stronger?



Wow, I never thought about that.  I would say stronger.  I have thin hair and it's still thin but I think my new growth are stronger!


----------



## sounbeweavable (May 7, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 7, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Meritamen (May 8, 2013)

Checking in. Took all my vitamins from Sunday till this afternoon today. I moved my vitamins to area I will see them everyday and that helps in reminding me to take them.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 8, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## sounbeweavable (May 8, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## jprayze (May 9, 2013)

Been hitting and missing this week.  I always take something but don't always take everything. I'm going to remeasure again since I've been taking maca about 3 months. Will come later tonight or tomorrow with an update.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 9, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## sounbeweavable (May 9, 2013)

Checking in yet again.


----------



## deedoswell (May 10, 2013)

Checking in for the weekend! Upped my Omega-3s - will see what happens!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 10, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## jprayze (May 10, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Been hitting and missing this week.  I always take something but don't always take everything. I'm going to remeasure again since I've been taking maca about 3 months. Will come later tonight or tomorrow with an update.



Since 3/19, I gained 4 lbs which I don't blame on maca.  I've been eating too much lol.  What is promising is that there was no change in the waist area.  I usually gain in the bust and waist.  This time, I gained in the breast and hip/booty area. I was between D and DD measurements on 3/19 but the .5 inch has put me at officially DD. Um thanks Maca.

These measurements are encouraging.  I will try to take 2 a day and report back in another 3 months.  I am also walking/running now and trying to watch my caloric intake a bit more so we shall see!  I might even throw in some squats.  

Difference in inches
Waist 0
Hips +.25 inch
Bust + .5 inch 
Bra Band 0


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 12, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## sounbeweavable (May 12, 2013)

Checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 12, 2013)

IM BACK!!! Two weeks strong taking my vitamins.  It's been about four months since I've been consistent with taking them.  And now that's a conscience effort, I know I'm back.

MSM
Bamboo 
Soloray Hair (Saw Palmetto, Horsetail, Watercress, Juniper, White Willow, Rosemary, Burdock, Mullein... Gelatin, Potassium Sulfate, Potassium Phosphate, Silica)
HSN Multi
Garlic
Biotin (2x 5000 mcg)
Gelatin

Since starting again breakage has reduced tremendously (Garlic) and hair feels stronger and thicker (hair was feeling very limp).  Before my hiatus I was six months strong without interruption.  Glad to be back.  Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 12, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Since 3/19, I gained 4 lbs which I don't blame on maca.  I've been eating too much lol.  What is promising is that there was no change in the waist area.  I usually gain in the bust and waist.  This time, I gained in the breast and hip/booty area. I was between D and DD measurements on 3/19 but the .5 inch has put me at officially DD. Um thanks Maca.
> 
> These measurements are encouraging.  I will try to take 2 a day and report back in another 3 months.  I am also walking/running now and trying to watch my caloric intake a bit more so we shall see!  I might even throw in some squats.
> 
> ...



jprayze... What is this that increases your bust... Please do tell!


----------



## sounbeweavable (May 12, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> IM BACK!!! Two weeks strong taking my vitamins.  It's been about four months since I've been consistent with taking them.  And now that's a conscience effort, I know I'm back.
> 
> MSM
> Bamboo
> ...



DominicanBrazilian82 What do you think of the Bamboo and the components of the Soloray Hair? I've been interested in taking Bamboo, Horsetail, and Saw Palmetto for a while, but idk how effective they are.


----------



## sounbeweavable (May 12, 2013)

Also, checking in!


----------



## Meritamen (May 12, 2013)

Checking in took all my vitamins last week.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (May 12, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 12, 2013)

sounbeweavable said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 What do you think of the Bamboo and the components of the Soloray Hair? I've been interested in taking Bamboo, Horsetail, and Saw Palmetto for a while, but idk how effective they are.



sounbeweavable Bamboo is a must!!! I have more history with this and can attribute thickness and health to it (when consistent).  Soloray Hair is a newer supplement to my list (about two weeks) and I can say that my hair is visibly thicker and healthier.  More than before without them.  I did a little research on their individual benefits and I can say that I am seeing some results.  But it's only been a few weeks.  I will keep you updated after 30 days of consistent use.


----------



## Lita (May 12, 2013)

Checking in for the 8th,9th,10,11 & 12th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 12, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 13, 2013)

Got back on track this weekend  and took my vitamins this morning...


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sounbeweavable (May 13, 2013)

Checking in as usual.


----------



## freckledface (May 13, 2013)

Checking in. Really struggling to get back on track.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (May 13, 2013)

checking in


----------



## jprayze (May 13, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @jprayze... What is this that increases your bust... Please do tell!


 
Maca root...there's quite a few threads on here about it and tons of info on the net.

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...iveIngredientId=555&activeIngredientName=MACA


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 13, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Maca root...there's quite a few threads on here about it and tons of info on the net.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-555-MACA.aspx?activeIngredientId=555&activeIngredientName=MACA



jprayze... I had to grab some Bamboo from my vitamin store, so I picked some up.  I will read up on it tonight.  Thanks beauty.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 13, 2013)

Checking in ladies


----------



## PureSilver (May 13, 2013)

I'm still in the game and its going ok. I need  a new Hair vitamin though and one that works fast to give me 6'' in seven months


----------



## jprayze (May 14, 2013)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> I'm still in the game and its going ok. I need  a new Hair vitamin though and one that works fast to give me 6'' in seven months



That's what I need too!  That 6 inches!


----------



## Lita (May 14, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MissyB (May 15, 2013)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> I'm still in the game and its going ok. I need  a new Hair vitamin though and one that works fast to give me 6'' in seven months



Is this possible? If so, what does it?  I've hopped back on board, been taking my vitamins since Monday. I fell off for a week or two.


----------



## OceanEyes (May 15, 2013)

Still taking my vitamins; almost finished my current bottle of MSM.


----------



## hairqueen7 (May 15, 2013)

Checking in going to put aside the GNC ultra nourish hair vitamins because I told yall they r nasty, n I'm back on taking the GNC hsn vitamins and the are much smaller so I'm.happy my skin nails can start looking flawless again


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 15, 2013)

MissyB said:


> Is this possible? If so, what does it?  I've hopped back on board, been taking my vitamins since Monday. I fell off for a week or two.



I would love to know the same. I have heard many reviews about different hair vitamins but each person has their own individual results. I personally like Hairfinity and I say that because my hair started getting and looking healthy first before the growth happened and now my hair is flourishing! Try researching these as well as Nioxin, Ulta, and its a few more that I cant really think of off top that fellow LHCfers rave about. I will come back with more when I find them.

ETA: Checking in and almost done with bottle three of Hairfinity. I think I have like a week left of them then on to bottle #4.


----------



## sounbeweavable (May 15, 2013)

Checking in for the past however many days.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 15, 2013)

Jewell where in the heck are ya?? Hope all is well!!!


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 16, 2013)

Checking in....been doing a lot better this week with the vitamins.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 16, 2013)

Checking in... Been doing well with my AM and PM doses.  Cruising to the Bahamas tomorrow.  Lets see how well I do then *TRUE TEST*


----------



## deedoswell (May 16, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 Bahamas!!!!  Nice!!!  I'm jealous!    Have a great time.

I'm checking in for the next three days.  Been taking my vitamins faithfully.  Going to do a henna/indigo at the end of this month and will do a length check.  When is our official next one anyway???


----------



## Lita (May 16, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 16, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Checking in... Been doing well with my AM and PM doses.  Cruising to the Bahamas tomorrow.  Lets see how well I do then *TRUE TEST*



You can do it!!!! Have fun though and enjoy your cruise!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 16, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 Bahamas!!!!  Nice!!!  I'm jealous!    Have a great time.
> 
> I'm checking in for the next three days.  Been taking my vitamins faithfully.  Going to do a henna/indigo at the end of this month and will do a length check.  When is our official next one anyway???



June 30th is the next LC


----------



## Lita (May 17, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 17, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2013)

checking in for the week...


----------



## candy626 (May 18, 2013)

I'm going to jump in this challenge. I haven't done vitamins regularly at all this year, or really in the last 8 months. I am going to commit to doing a multi-vitamin twice a day and 1 omega-3--nothing too over the top. That seemed to help my growth rate early last year and the year before.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 18, 2013)

Well jump on in here candy626!!! We're happy to have you join us!


----------



## heirloom (May 18, 2013)

Checking in. I've not been taking my vits for a while but Holland and Barrett are doing their penny sale so Ive stocked up and have no excuse not to take them now


----------



## blackeyes31626 (May 18, 2013)

Just checking in.


----------



## Meritamen (May 19, 2013)

Checking in. I'm embarrased to say I didn't take my vitamens at all this week. Will do better starting Sunday.


----------



## Lita (May 19, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kennylee2013 (May 19, 2013)

hi all. I think I will join this challenge.  I am one week post my BC so I need all the help I can get lol. I am taking
GNC Hair formula which is
HSN x2
Evening primrose x 1
Collengen x1
I am also taking an iron tablet

HHG


----------



## freckledface (May 19, 2013)

Checking in I've moved my vits out of the medicine cabinet and to the night stand. I'm back on track


----------



## shoelover1972 (May 19, 2013)

Hi ladies 

Sorry I haven't checked-in for a while but I'm still taking my biotin and bamboo silica faithfully everyday.


----------



## SuchaLady (May 19, 2013)

Hi girls. Drugstore.com has their vitamins 20% off and free shipping today.


----------



## heirloom (May 19, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 19, 2013)

Meritamen said:


> Checking in. I'm embarrased to say I didn't take my vitamens at all this week. Will do better starting Sunday.



Dont be embarrased! It happens sometimes. Glad to know you're ready to get back on track  Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 19, 2013)

Welcome kennylee2013!! 

You are more than welcomed to join us  It looks like your regimen is down pat!! HHG!!!


----------



## ghanagirl23 (May 19, 2013)

checking in almost on my third bottle of hair infinity


----------



## yynot (May 20, 2013)

I'd like to hop in here to help me stay consistent.  Currently taking:

MSM 
Viviscal Extra Strength
B-12 with Folic Acid and Biotin
Biotin 5000 mcg
Fish Oil - need to replace cuz Whole Foods brand gave me a rash.  Ordering one that has no allergens (milk, shellfish, etc)
CLA 

Need to get more Vitamin C


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 20, 2013)

checking in...still doing good


----------



## Lita (May 20, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kennylee2013 (May 20, 2013)

Checking in........ so far so good


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 20, 2013)

yynot said:


> I'd like to hop in here to help me stay consistent.  Currently taking:
> 
> MSM
> Viviscal Extra Strength
> ...



Welcome yynot!!! 

Please let us know how Viviscal is working for your hair


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 20, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## heirloom (May 21, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 21, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## kennylee2013 (May 21, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## Lita (May 22, 2013)

Checking in..21st & 22nd..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kennylee2013 (May 22, 2013)

checking in........


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2013)

Hey guys! I am checking in for the last 2 weeks!


----------



## heirloom (May 22, 2013)

checking in


----------



## freckledface (May 22, 2013)

Checking In


----------



## Lita (May 23, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## deedoswell (May 23, 2013)

Hi everyone - checking in


----------



## Lexsmarie (May 23, 2013)

Checking in..... Hang in there!


----------



## heirloom (May 23, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## kennylee2013 (May 23, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Lita (May 24, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 24, 2013)

Checking in. I'm doing so much better. Now I got to stay there!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 24, 2013)

Checking in.  Been doing well.  Fell off just a few short days after my trip and during my stomach virus that I caught on my trip lachen, but we back.


----------



## PureSilver (May 25, 2013)

checking in and keeping it going. increased my Spirulina dosage and i am having more breakouts than ever. I hope its detoxing me. Also bought 2 more bottle of Biotin and increased the dosage from 5000mcg to 10000mcg. Cant wait to receive it.


----------



## freckledface (May 25, 2013)

Checkin in


----------



## jprayze (May 25, 2013)

Checking in.  About to order some vitamins from drugstore.com.


----------



## shoelover1972 (May 26, 2013)

Checking in for the week.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 26, 2013)

I know Im late but Im ready to be consistent. 

I am taking Toji Life pure density vitamins once every other day (2 pills). On alternating days I am taking Endless Youth (1 packet a day)





That pic is the last time I straightened my hair in April. 

@jpryze
Is your maca supplement in powdered or pill form?  What brand is it?  How often do you take it?  Have you noticed any side effects?  How long have you been taking?

I ask because I mistakenly ordered a lb of maca powder thinking it was bhringraj, which is sometimes called maka. I didn't want to send it back due to the high shipping costs so I kept it.

Are you using it for hair growth/thickness or something else? Sorry for all the ???s


----------



## jprayze (May 27, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I know Im late but Im ready to be consistent.
> 
> I am taking Toji Life pure density vitamins once every other day (2 pills). On alternating days I am taking Endless Youth (1 packet a day)
> 
> ...



The maca has no hair benefits that I know of.  It's for overall health, energy, stamina and hormone regulation.  I'm using it for those reasons as well as it is supposed to help with plumping up the female body areas-- breasts and booty.

I've been taking it since February I think.  I want to give it a full 6 months trial to see the effects.  No side effects.  I used Nature's Way brand currently.  The pill.  But I have opened the pill and mixed the powder into smoothies or oatmeal.


----------



## Lita (May 28, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 28, 2013)

Checking in for the past week. My internet was off now im back on lol. Now off to go catch up!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 28, 2013)

Hey mshoneyfly!!! So nice of u to join us!!


----------



## kennylee2013 (May 28, 2013)

Checking in .........I have been consistent.


----------



## jprayze (May 28, 2013)

I just offered some bamboo leaf tea.  Excited to try it...this will be my source of silica.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (May 28, 2013)

Checking in just finished my 2nd bottle of hairinfinity


----------



## Meritamen (May 28, 2013)

Checking in again. Didn't take my vitamins last week nor this Sunday or Monday. Going to start tomorrow morning.


----------



## PureSilver (May 29, 2013)

Didn't take any today but i will double up tomorrow and triple up on the water......maybe that not such a good idea, thinking about it


----------



## yynot (May 29, 2013)

Checking in; missed today.  Will be back on track tmw.


----------



## Lita (May 29, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 29, 2013)

checking in


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 29, 2013)

Checking in!  Going strong.  #soproud


----------



## Lita (May 31, 2013)

Checking in 30th & 31st..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kennylee2013 (May 31, 2013)

checking in......have been taking my vits everyday....


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 31, 2013)

Checking in for the past three days. I will now be able to start checking in daily again.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (May 31, 2013)

Checkin in on my 3rd bottle of hair infinity


----------



## Lita (Jun 1, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 1, 2013)

ghanagirl23 said:


> Checkin in on my 3rd bottle of hair infinity



GhanaGirl How is the hair infinity working for you?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 1, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jun 1, 2013)

Lita said:


> GhanaGirl How is the hair infinity working for you?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I really like it Im two months post relaxer but the amount of new growth I have now is what I would have in 4 months people have been telling me my  hair looks thicker i experience no type of shedding or break outs


----------



## SingBrina (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anyone take Vitamin D, and if so, is it helping your hair?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jun 1, 2013)

Checking in..started bottle 4 of hairfinity last week.


----------



## Lita (Jun 2, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 2, 2013)

ghanagirl23 said:


> I really like it Im two months post relaxer but the amount of new growth I have now is what I would have in 4 months people have been telling me my  hair looks thicker i experience no type of shedding or break outs



GhanaGirl Good to know..Hope you reach your hair goal soon.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jun 2, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lita said:


> GhanaGirl Good to know..Hope you reach your hair goal soon.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thanks girl ! Hope you do too


----------



## Lita (Jun 3, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## naija24 (Jun 3, 2013)

checking in. decided to take the 10,000 mg of biotin daily. so far, no breakouts.


----------



## Lita (Jun 4, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 4, 2013)

checking in


----------



## freckledface (Jun 4, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## OceanEyes (Jun 4, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yesterday I bought Vega One nutritional shake powder (has lots of plant based nutrients) to add to my green smoothies. I plan to take it on the days I work out as a post workout boast. I had one this morning after working out. It was good. I got the french vanilla flavor. Now I don't have to add honey to my smoothies.


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 5, 2013)

Check Check


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jun 5, 2013)

Checkin in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jun 6, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## jprayze (Jun 6, 2013)

I need to finish up for the day...Im late!


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 7, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lexsmarie (Jun 7, 2013)

Checking in. Taking vitamins is second nature to me now lol. I brought Viviscal back into my life and dropped MSM. I was having too many digestion issues with MSM.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 7, 2013)

I took my Toji pure density vitamins for the first time since I joined this challenge

Im gonna be consistent all this weekend!!


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 7, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jun 8, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 8, 2013)

checking in. next week i am moving on to month 2 of taking vitamins.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm slipping...haven't taken any today!  Going to fix that!


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 9, 2013)

checking in.


----------



## AllyMD (Jun 10, 2013)

Checking In!! I've only missed two days of vitamins since the beginning of the year . Pictures are due at the end of the month, so I'll be back soon!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 10, 2013)

checking in


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jun 10, 2013)

Checking in for the past however long it's been. I don't think I've missed any days recently *happy dance*


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jun 10, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jun 12, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## deedoswell (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi - checking in!!!  I've been MIA for awhile but still in it!  Taking vitamins everyday.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jun 13, 2013)

checking have been taking vitamins every day


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jun 14, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 14, 2013)

checking in has been taking vits everyday


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jun 15, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 15, 2013)

checking in


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 15, 2013)

Checking in
I took all my viatmins everyday this week. 
I am also happy I won a 3 month supply of viviscal b/c these things can get expensive.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 15, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> Checking in
> I took all my viatmins everyday this week.
> I am also happy I won a 3 month supply of viviscal b/c these things can get expensive.



Congratulations!  Great win!


----------



## hairqueen7 (Jun 16, 2013)

Still taking my gnc hsn vit I have a month left do slacking smh


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

checking in


----------



## laylaaa (Jun 19, 2013)

Checking in! 


So far I've finished:


Multivitamins. [x]
Biotin. [x]
Fish oil. [x]
Silica []
Ferrous fumarate [x]



I'm phasing out the multivits for a hair, skin and nails supplement instead because it has primrose oil in it in addition to the same vitamins as my regular multivit. Much less hassle that way.  Fish oil is doing a bit of good for my skin and my new growth is markedly shinier than the rest of my hair but maybe that's because it hasn't been at my mercy for too long yet lol -- I'll continue observing for a bit longer.  SILICA IS THE TRUTH!!! I could talk about it forever.


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 19, 2013)

mshoneyfly, how are you liking Toji hair vitamins, i stumbled upon it today and even did a search here to see if i could find any thread or anyone taking it but no luck


----------



## shoelover1972 (Jun 23, 2013)

Checking-in. I have been MIA but I'm still taking my biotin and bamboo silica faithfully.


----------



## Lita (Jun 23, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BraunSugar (Jun 23, 2013)

Haven't checked in here in a while, but I bought some 1500 mg MSM. Still taking my vitamins!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jun 25, 2013)

Im back ladies!! I have been on vacation for 7 whole days and im happy to be back in the United States. I have been very consistent with taking my Hairfinity while gone. Im almost done with bottle 4 so i got two more to finish before ordering another 6 month supply. Im doing well and im proud of myself


----------



## Lita (Jun 25, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jun 25, 2013)

Checkin in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jun 25, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 27, 2013)

Checkin in still taking my vitamins


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jun 27, 2013)

Checkin in for last nite and today


----------



## Lita (Jun 27, 2013)

Checking in 26th & 27..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 27, 2013)

Checking in......have been taking vits everyday.


----------



## Lexsmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

QUARTERLY CHECK IN 

Attached is my quarterly check-in. As I mentioned before I add Viviscal back into my life. I am also continuing to use Mineral Rich as well as other vitamins. I am not seeing much progress because I am basically addicted to my bi-monthly trims. I know, I need to hold back on the trims and I will during the summer.

Stay dedicated on the vitamins ladies.... HHG!


----------



## Lita (Jun 29, 2013)

Checking in 28th & 29th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 1, 2013)

Lexsmarie said:


> QUARTERLY CHECK IN
> 
> Attached is my quarterly check-in. As I mentioned before I add Viviscal back into my life. I am also continuing to use Mineral Rich as well as other vitamins. I am not seeing much progress because I am basically addicted to my bi-monthly trims. I know, I need to hold back on the trims and I will during the summer.
> 
> Stay dedicated on the vitamins ladies.... HHG!



Great progress!!! I can tell the difference


----------



## Lita (Jul 2, 2013)

Checking in July 1st & 2nd..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jul 2, 2013)

Checking in almost done my 3rd bottle of hair infinity since my church is going to the states for conference I ordered and shipped another 5 to my friend in the states to give it to my friend going there much cheaper then shipping it to canada

The first time I ordered it 6 bottles was 126 plus 30 dollar shipping plus 26 dollars customs charge smh


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 3, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jul 3, 2013)

Checking in....


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 5, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Jul 5, 2013)

Checking in 3rd,4th & 5th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cherishlove (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm so in... I forgot the many vitamins I used to take.


----------



## Lita (Jul 6, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 6, 2013)

Checking in! Thinking about getting some marine collagen.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 6, 2013)

Checking in!! Hope you all enjoy your day!!!


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 7, 2013)

I haven't fallen off at all. Still taking my vitamins but I need to up my current stash.


----------



## Lita (Jul 7, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## deedoswell (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi ladies - just checking in!


----------



## deedoswell (Jul 7, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Checking in! Thinking about getting some marine collagen.



Sounds interesting. let us know how it works for you.  Off to research it!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 7, 2013)

Checking in ladies! Have a good day!


----------



## Lita (Jul 8, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Checking in still taking my vitamins. I have missed a few here and there but not many.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jul 8, 2013)

checking in been forgetting to take my vitamins here and there


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 8, 2013)

ghanagirl23 said:


> checking in been forgetting to take my vitamins here and there



Come on ghanagirl23 you got this!!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 8, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## gn1g (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone taking Evening Primrose Oil?  What has been your experience with EPO?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 9, 2013)

Im back to taking my prenatals. I think that contributed to my growth to being apl curly now....plus i was wearing buns everyday when i was consistent w/it.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 9, 2013)

gn1g said:


> Anyone taking Evening Primrose Oil?  What has been your experience with EPO?



I bought some while preggos to help thin my cervix never took them planning to start taking them tonight along with a plethora of others. I'm no help lol.... From reading online some report it helps with hair growth.

Suny


----------



## Lita (Jul 9, 2013)

Checking in....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 9, 2013)

Checking in...

I think I'm going to re-evaluate my supplements...

Currently taking:

Biotin
HNS
Bamboo Silica
Garlic Oil
Maca
Fenugreek
Gelatin
Zinc
MSM
Soloray Hair



I'd like to limit it to...

Fish Oil
MSM
Biotin
Bamboo 
Garlic Oil

I'm still on the fence about my hair Multi.  Either way, I will be using the top vits until they run out, then I will switch to a simpler regimen as listed at the bottom.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 9, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Checking in...
> 
> I think I'm going to re-evaluate my supplements...
> 
> ...



Sounds pretty simple to me!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 9, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jul 9, 2013)

checking in


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's my summer vitamin supplements.  I also take Spirulina made by Earthrise. (not pictured)


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jul 11, 2013)

checkin in. next week will be the start of month 3 of taking my vits consistently


----------



## Lita (Jul 11, 2013)

Checking in....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Guinan (Jul 11, 2013)

Ive been faithfully taking my vitamins. I switch between chorella and Biotin. I need to restock on both.


----------



## AllyMD (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm late in posting!  I have been pretty faithful to my vitamins.  My front seems to be doing a little better than my back, but overall, I'm happy


----------



## Lita (Jul 12, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 13, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Jul 13, 2013)

Checking in..Glad I restock on bamboo silica..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jul 13, 2013)

checking in


----------



## jprayze (Jul 14, 2013)

Everyday I always take SOME vitamins LOL, but yesterday, I actually followed my full regimen. That tells me that the regimen needs some simplification to make it easy to adapt to every day.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jul 14, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Lita (Jul 15, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 15, 2013)

Didn't do good at all this past wknd. I was so busy I forgot to take them. Will get back on track this week.


----------



## deedoswell (Jul 15, 2013)

checking in.  don't know if it's the MSM that I increased or the bamboo silica - but hmmm, my sideburns are getting a little more hairy! Haven't done length check but I better have more length and not just more facial hair!!!!  LOL


----------



## freckledface (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm still here


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 15, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Jul 16, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 16, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> checking in.  don't know if it's the MSM that I increased or the bamboo silica - but hmmm, my sideburns are getting a little more hairy! Haven't done length check but I better have more length and not just more facial hair!!!!  LOL



deedoswell It's a combo of both,the same is happening to me..lol..Like I'm becoming a wolf..Hairs under my neck,etc..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## deedoswell (Jul 16, 2013)

Lita said:


> deedoswell It's a combo of both,the same is happening to me..lol..Like I'm becoming a wolf..Hairs under my neck,etc..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Whew!!!  OK I don't feel so bad then!!!  I thought it was just me!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 16, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## OceanEyes (Jul 16, 2013)

Checking in. I'll have to restock soon.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 16, 2013)

Checking in...I have to restock also


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jul 16, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Lita (Jul 17, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 18, 2013)

Checking in...

My Swansons Vits shipped.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jprayze (Jul 18, 2013)

I ordered my cal/Vit D gummies and some bamboo tea.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 18, 2013)

joining this challenge--

and checking in


----------



## Lita (Jul 19, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 19, 2013)

checking in 

TGIF!


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 19, 2013)

slacked off for two/three days but i will be back tomorrow


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 20, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jul 20, 2013)

checking in........


----------



## Lita (Jul 20, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 20, 2013)

Checking in for the past two days and for today as well. I've been consistent and I'm less than halfway done with my fifth bottle of Hairfinity. When I open bottle 6 I will order another 6 month supply.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 20, 2013)

Checking in!
Happy Saturday!


----------



## Lita (Jul 21, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 22, 2013)

Checking in...Started taken a new H,S,N formula..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## deedoswell (Jul 22, 2013)

Checking in - what new HSN formula are you trying Lita?


----------



## Lita (Jul 22, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> Checking in - what new HSN formula are you trying Lita?



deedoswell Hi! It's Swansons-H,S,N formula..It's just MSM & some aminos...You can still take your regular multi...

*My favorite is still Rainbow Lights formula..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 22, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> Checking in - what new HSN formula are you trying Lita?



deedoswell Hi! It's Swansons-H,S,N formula..It's just MSM & some aminos...You can still take your regular multi...

*My favorite is still Rainbow Lights formula..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 22, 2013)

Double post..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 23, 2013)

Chking in for yesterday


----------



## Lita (Jul 23, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 23, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jul 24, 2013)

checking in.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jul 24, 2013)

checking in ugh ive been slipping lately


----------



## deedoswell (Jul 24, 2013)

Lita said:


> deedoswell Hi! It's Swansons-H,S,N formula..It's just MSM & some aminos...You can still take your regular multi...
> 
> *My favorite is still Rainbow Lights formula..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thanks!!!!  Most of my vits are Swansons!  I'll check it out!


----------



## jprayze (Jul 24, 2013)

Really trying to simplify and see what I can stop taking.  After reading about the overall health benefits of fish oils, they have to stay.  I'm going to finish my Maca and do my measurements and see if it stays. I can't really speak to the menstrual benefits because I don't have regular periods because of my bc.  However, it does give me an energy boost when I need it and I like that a lot!


----------



## Lita (Jul 25, 2013)

Checking in for the 24th & 25th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 25, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> Thanks!!!!  Most of my vits are Swansons!  I'll check it out!



deedoswell Your Welcome..Keep us posted.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 25, 2013)

Haven't been doing great over the past week. Been taking them here and there. Have been eating healthy though over the past 2 months. Incorporating more fruits, vegetables and water as well as making my green smoothies.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 25, 2013)

Mon, Tues and Wed check in.
This thread is very helpful!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 25, 2013)

Checking in for Wednesday!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 25, 2013)

Checking in for today!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 26, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jul 27, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 27, 2013)

Checking in for the past 4 days.....yay I'm back on track.


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jul 28, 2013)

checking in for the week


----------



## Lita (Jul 28, 2013)

Checking in 26th 27th & 28th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 28, 2013)

checking in for today


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jul 29, 2013)

checkin in back on track


----------



## Lita (Jul 29, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 29, 2013)

Checking in for today. Didn't take any supplements yesterday due to family reunion and I had a few drinks ( holds head down in shame) lol. I don't like to take any vitamins when I know I may drink just in case it interferes with the properties of the vitamins or supplements I take. Anyways hope you all have a great day!!!


----------



## jprayze (Jul 29, 2013)

I didn't bring all my vits to work, so I will have to pick up when I get off.


----------



## Beany (Jul 29, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Checking in for today. Didn't take any supplements yesterday due to family reunion and I had a few drinks ( holds head down in shame) lol. *I don't like to take any vitamins when I know I may drink just in case it interferes with the properties of the vitamins or supplements I take.* Anyways hope you all have a great day!!!




Sometimes I take my evening vitamins with wine


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 29, 2013)

Checking in Cod Liver oil and biotin earlier. Will take my chlorella and spirulina later


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 29, 2013)

Checking in

Today I took:
Marine Collagen
Horsetail
Garlic
Prenatal
Bcomplex


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 29, 2013)

Beany said:


> Sometimes I take my evening vitamins with wine




@Beany


----------



## Beany (Jul 29, 2013)

yaya24 I know smh, such a mess.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 29, 2013)

Beany said:


> @yaya24 I know smh, such a mess.





You and I both Beany.. Thats why I don't post check ins on the weekend, because I usually have a drink or 3... and I just skip taking them all together.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 29, 2013)

Can I still Join? I want to stay consistent with my vitamin intake and this challenge may help me. 

Currently Taking:

Swansons Mineral Max
FavMeds Gelatin Tablets
Viviscal


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 30, 2013)

Beany and yaya24 y'all got me over here laughing my behind off!!! At least you still take your vitamins/supplements anyways lol can't hurt too much I say


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Can I still Join? I want to stay consistent with my vitamin intake and this challenge may help me.
> 
> Currently Taking:
> 
> ...



Welcome EnExitStageLeft!!!!! I have heard a lot about Viviscal. How long have you been taking it? And what's all in the Swansons Mineral Max? It sounds pretty good by name lol


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 30, 2013)

Ive been taking the viviscal on and off for 6 months. 

Mineral Max ingredients:

Supplement Facts

Serving Size 1 Fluid Ounce

Servings Per Container 32
  	Amount Per Serving 	% Daily Value
Calories 	15 	 
Total Carbohydrate 	4 grams 	<2%†
Sugars 	3 grams 	*
Vitamin B-12 (as cyanocobalamin) 	1,000 mcg 	16,667%
Biotin 	200 mcg 	67%
Calcium (from calcium chloride, calcium citrate, calcium glycerophosphate) 	25 mg 	2.5%
Magnesium (from magnesium citrate and magnesium sulfate) 	100 mg 	25%
Zinc (from zinc sulfate and zinc citrate) 	10 mg 	67%
Selenium (from sodium selenite) 	50 mcg 	71%
Manganese (from manganese sulfate) 	5 mg 	250%
Chromium (from chromium chloride and Chromax® chromium picolinate) 	50 mcg 	42%
Potassium (from potassium chloride and potassium citrate) 	50 mg 	1%
72 Naturally Occurring Trace Minerals (from diatomaceous earth) 	1.05 grams 	*
Silica (from sodium metasilicate) 	1 mg 	*

†Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

*Daily Value not established.

Other ingredients: Purified water, sorbitol, fructose, citric acid, natural cherry flavor, sodium benzoate, caramel color.


----------



## Lita (Jul 30, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 30, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jul 30, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 30, 2013)

checking in

Today I took:
Biotin
Bamboo silica
Vitamin C


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 30, 2013)

Checking In:

I took Swansons Mineral Max this morning 

I took a FavMeds Gelatin and a Viviscal tablet tonight !


----------



## Lita (Jul 31, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 31, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 31, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> checking in
> 
> Today I took:
> Biotin
> ...


 What brand of bamboo silica are you taking please yaya24



EnExitStageLeft said:


> Checking In:
> 
> I took Swansons Mineral Max this morning
> 
> I took a FavMeds Gelatin and a Viviscal tablet tonight !



Wow i didn't know you were in this challenge, how do you like the mineral max? EnExitStageLeft


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 1, 2013)

PureSilver
I've been taking the Swanson brand bamboo silica.


Checking in for Wednesday.


----------



## Lita (Aug 1, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 1, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 1, 2013)

Checking In....

Took Mineral Max this morning and Gelatin/Viviscal tonight

PureSilver

I just joined the other day. I LOVE the MM. Its the first liquid vitamin I got instant results from. My energy levels are WAYYYY up when I take it regularly.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 1, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Aug 2, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## Lita (Aug 2, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 2, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 2, 2013)

Checking in
TGIF!
Happy weekend ladies!


----------



## hairqueen7 (Aug 2, 2013)

Finished my gnc hsn vits have another bottle I have to start after that's done gonna go back to my tried n true staple Maxi Hair!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 3, 2013)

I know it's late in the night but I just woke up and remembered to take my Hairfinity so I'm checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 3, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:


> Finished my gnc hsn vits have another bottle I have to start after that's done gonna go back to my tried n true staple Maxi Hair!



hairqueen7 
I've heard alot about Maxi Hair! How long did you take it?


----------



## kennylee2013 (Aug 3, 2013)

checking in for the week....have been taking GNC hair skin and nails.


----------



## Lita (Aug 3, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jprayze (Aug 4, 2013)

Checking in for MSM, maca, multi and calcium/vit D.  The fish oils always seem to get missed.  I put them on my schedule to take with dinner.  Guess its time to revamp my schedule!


----------



## Lita (Aug 4, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hairqueen7 (Aug 4, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> hairqueen7
> I've heard alot about Maxi Hair! How long did you take it?



2 months its really awesome try it my hair was getting thicker n it had a lot more shine my skin was glowing n my nails were so long n strong no hair growth but the other benefits r great,mayb I wud have seen hair growth after another 2months


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 4, 2013)

Checking in! Almost done with bottle five of Hairfinity. I think I have three days left in the bottle before opening up the last one. Getting ready to put in an order for a bottle or two instead of six like planned. Funds are looking funny lol. Anywho you guys enjoy your Sunday!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 5, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Aug 6, 2013)

Checking in for the 5th,6th & 7th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 6, 2013)

Checking in! I have decided to add fish oil to my regimen. So i went to Walmart today and purchased a two pack of omega 3 fish oil and plan to start right now  If any of you are taking fish oil can you please explain the benefits you have gained? How about your experience? TIA


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 6, 2013)

I am interested in joining this challenge if it is not too late. I currently take Hair Essentials and Mineral Rich.

I will post pictures on the timeline provided. I will post a starting picture on August 23rd when my hair is flat ironed. 

Thanks,
Roz


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 6, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> I am interested in joining this challenge if it is not too late. I currently take Hair Essentials and Mineral Rich.
> 
> I will post pictures on the timeline provided. I will post a starting picture on August 23rd when my hair is flat ironed.
> 
> ...



Sorry, it looks like I am already in this challenge. I forgot. I will post a picture on August 23rd. I have been taking my vitamins consistently.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2013)

checking in


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Aug 7, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## Lita (Aug 7, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 8, 2013)

Checking in! Took my fish oil and Hairfinity


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 8, 2013)

checking in for Mon-Wednesday. I need me a new bottle of hair vitamins ASAP.


----------



## Lita (Aug 8, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## deedoswell (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
Checking in!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 8, 2013)

Checking in!!!


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 9, 2013)

i need to get back on this....


----------



## Lita (Aug 9, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kennylee2013 (Aug 9, 2013)

checking for the week.....have been consistent


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 10, 2013)

Checking in!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 11, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 11, 2013)

Check check


----------



## jprayze (Aug 11, 2013)

Checking in...officially stopping Maca after this bottle.  None of the effects were noticeable enough to continue.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 12, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Lita (Aug 12, 2013)

Checking in 10th,11th & 12th

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 13, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 13, 2013)

checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## Lita (Aug 14, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 14, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 15, 2013)

Is it too late too join?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 15, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> Is it too late too join?



Of course not lisanaturally come on in here and join us!!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 15, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Of course not lisanaturally come on in here and join us!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 15, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## deedoswell (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi checking in.  I may need to cut back on the MSM and silica - my sideburns are out of control!


----------



## jprayze (Aug 15, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> Hi checking in.  I may need to cut back on the MSM and silica - my sideburns are out of control!



I'm fuzzy too!  Lol


----------



## kennylee2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

checking in. Has been consistent.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 16, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## cherishlove (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been taking mineral rich.  Today is my second day.  I feel very light headed and very thirsty.  Read online that my body is detoxing in the first few days.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 16, 2013)

Update, I recently ran out of Country Life Max-Hair, so I'm going to take a break from it to see if the MSM in it is causing increased shedding.  If I determine that is not the cause I'll reorder more.  I'm still taking bamboo silica via the bamboo tea that N_Vizion sells on her website. When I run out I'll reorder the Swanson's Bamboo Silica capsules.

lisanaturally, what supplements are you taking?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 16, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Update, I recently ran out of Country Life Max-Hair, so I'm going to take a break from it to see if the MSM in it is causing increased shedding. If I determine that is not the cause I'll reorder more. I'm still taking bamboo silica via the bamboo tea that N_Vizion sells on her website. When I run out I'll reorder the Swanson's Bamboo Silica capsules.
> 
> @lisanaturally, what supplements are you taking?


 

I'm taking NatureMade Fish Oil 2400mg, Target brand Biotin 10,000 mcg, One a Day for Energy just one of those; and then in the mail on it's way I have Hairfinity that I'm going to start taking. Also in the mail on the way I got Bamboo Silica that I'm going to start taking.


----------



## Lita (Aug 16, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 16, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 16, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 17, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 17, 2013)

Is bamboo silica the same as bamboo extract? I did a search and couldn't find anything. I hope someone can answer my question. Also where do you ladies get your bamboo silica from. I already ordered some but it took me forever to find the site plus its from a far away place lol.


----------



## kennylee2013 (Aug 17, 2013)

checking in for the week


----------



## Lita (Aug 17, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a whole bag full of vitamins that I need to start taking. At the very least a multi, fish oil, and a probiotic. I will start today.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 17, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 18, 2013)

Have any of you ladies tried DrPhoenyx's Beauty Elite – Premium Hair, Skin & Nails Formula?  If so, please provide a review. It's $22 for a months supply.







Get healthy and beautiful hair, skin & nails with Dr. Phoenyx’s BeautyElite!  An advanced nutritional supplement specially formulated to promote beauty from the inside out. It’s your all in one, one-a-day, beauty multivitamin! Take one capsule daily for:

Healthy and faster growing hair!
Clearer and more radiant skin!
Stronger and healthy growing nails!

For tips on how to grow healthy & beautiful natural hair, check out Dr. Phoenyx’s book If You Love It, It Will Grow on Amazon, Barnes & Noble, and iBooks.


Directions
Take one tablet per day with food. Each bottle contains 30 extended release tablets- equivalent to one month’s supply. Do not exceed recommended daily dose of 1 tablet per day.

Supplement Facts
Vitamin A 5,000 IU (100%), Vitamin C 125 mg (208%), Vitamin E 6 IU (20%), Vitamin B-1 15 mg (1,000%), Vitamin B-2 50 mg (2,941%), Niacinamide 15mg (75%), Vitamin B-6 50 mg (2,500%), Folic Acid 200 mcg (50%), Biotin 1,000 mcg (333%), Pantothenic Acid 125 mg (1,250 %), Calcium 100 mg (10%), Zinc 2.5 mg (17 %), Copper 500 mcg (25%). Beauty Elite Proprietary Blend 645 mg *contains soy

Warning         
This product is only intended to be consumed by healthy adults 18 years of age or older. Pregnant or nursing women, children under 18, and individuals with any pre-existing medical condition should consult with your health care provider before using this product. This product is manufactured and packaged in a facility which may also process milk, soy, wheat, egg, peanuts, tree nuts, fish and shellfish. Discontinue use and immediately consult your health care professional if you experience any adverse reaction to this product. Do not exceed recommended dosage. KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 18, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 18, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> Is bamboo silica the same as bamboo extract? I did a search and couldn't find anything. I hope someone can answer my question. Also where do you ladies get your bamboo silica from. I already ordered some but it took me forever to find the site plus its from a far away place lol.



I'm sorry lisanaturally but I do not take any bamboo at all so I cannot personally answer your question however maybe some of the other ladies may be able to answer your question.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 18, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I'm sorry lisanaturally but I do not take any bamboo at all so I cannot personally answer your question however maybe some of the other ladies may be able to answer your question.



Thank you SincerelyBeautiful hopefully someone can chime in


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 18, 2013)

lisanaturally, I hope these product label pics help.







Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 18, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> lisanaturally, I hope these product label pics help.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Thank you so much!! They do MileHighDiva


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 18, 2013)

Still consistently taking my vitamins.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 18, 2013)

My Hairfinity arrived!


----------



## Lita (Aug 18, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Aug 18, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 18, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 18, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Aug 18, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 18, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Aug 19, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cherishlove (Aug 19, 2013)

No vitamins over the weekend.  I'm working on that.  Checking in.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Been doing bad over the past two/three weeks. Started back yesterday...


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 19, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:


> Been doing bad over the past two/three weeks. Started back yesterday...



Is everything ok naturalagain2??


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 19, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful Yea everything thing is fine. Thanks for asking. I got these twist extensions and ain't been doing a darn thing.  No vitamins, no nothing! Gotta do better...


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 19, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 19, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 19, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 19, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:


> SincerelyBeautiful Yea everything thing is fine. Thanks for asking. I got these twist extensions and ain't been doing a darn thing.  No vitamins, no nothing! Gotta do better...



Totally understand lol


----------



## growbaby (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been so solid on my vitamins for the past month  I'm super proud of myself


----------



## Lita (Aug 20, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## deedoswell (Aug 20, 2013)

Checking in for the week!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 20, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 20, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 20, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 20, 2013)

Checking in a took the whole bunch at once this morning


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 20, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Aug 21, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 21, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## BadGirlWithGoodGirlIntent (Aug 21, 2013)

Dang every thread I come across I'm saying to myself this is the best thread. Best this is like literally the best thread!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey ladies! Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 22, 2013)

c h e c k i n g
      in


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 22, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SimJam (Aug 22, 2013)

keeping it simple

biotin
MSM
omega 3

checking in


----------



## jprayze (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm such a kid at heart; I love my gummy vitamins!  Checking in!


----------



## Lita (Aug 22, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 22, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 22, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Aug 23, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 23, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 23, 2013)

checking in!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 24, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2013)

Checking in for a few days...can't remember how many though


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 25, 2013)

Checking in for the past two days and today


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 25, 2013)

Checking in, I hope I can keep this up


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 26, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Official start date: January 1, 2013 (this should give you time to stock up if need be)
> Official end date: December 31, 2013
> 
> RULES:
> ...



I'd like to join! I already take supplements and can really use the support because I FREQUENTLY fall off. 

I currently take (daily) 1,000x fish oil, 10,000x biotin, calcium, multvites fiber gummies, gelatin, 500x maca, and a multivitamin. I'd like to start taking chlorella and spirulina as well. I used to take royal jelly but the taste was just toooo terrible. 

This is me now:





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 26, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I'd like to join! I already take supplements and can really use the support because I FREQUENTLY fall off.
> 
> I currently take (daily) 1,000x fish oil, 10,000x biotin, calcium, multvites fiber gummies, gelatin, 500x maca, and a multivitamin. I'd like to start taking chlorella and spirulina as well. I used to take royal jelly but the taste was just toooo terrible.
> 
> ...



You have beautiful hair!!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 26, 2013)

checking in for today.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 26, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 26, 2013)

Checking in!! 

Duchess007
Welcome miss lady!!! You have beautiful hair!!


----------



## Beany (Aug 26, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Checking in!!
> 
> @Duchess007
> Welcome miss lady!!! You have beautiful hair!!




Doesn't she? I've been low key stalking her posts just to see her hair. 
I'm a strange woman and I'm sorry


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks!   I've been lurking for like six months. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 27, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Thanks!   I've been lurking for like six months. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Well thank goodness you came out of lurking mode lol you gave us some hair porn to die for lol


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey ladies! I'm about 1 1/2 weeks from finishing my 6th bottle of Hairfinity. I just purchased my 7th bottle today so I'm sure by Saturday it should arrive. Im excited because I will get the new bottle. I still have the black and pink ones lol


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 27, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 27, 2013)

checking in.

This challenge has REALLY helped me to stay on track with my vitamins!!!!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 27, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> checking in.
> 
> This challenge has REALLY helped me to stay on track with my vitamins!!!!!!



Glad that its working for you yaya24


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 27, 2013)

Checking in. Even managed to take my gigantic maca pills today! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 28, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 28, 2013)

Now i must say that Biotin is a sure keeper, my hair  it and it has certainly giving me growth and thickness


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 28, 2013)

Doing a little better with taking my vitamins this week. Even got a green smoothie in.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 28, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Aug 29, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## Lita (Aug 29, 2013)

Checking in 28th & 29th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kennylee2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Checking in.....


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 29, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 29, 2013)

checking in!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 29, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Aug 30, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 30, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey!!!! So today I got my new bottle of Hairfinity which is bottle number 7 for me. I decided to take pics of the old vs the new out of excitement lol



Old Bottle




New Bottle


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 30, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 30, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 30, 2013)

checking in


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 31, 2013)

Biotin users how many grams of biotin are you taking daily and what results are you getting for your hair?

Checking in too. I've been thinking of increasing my dosage from 5mg to 10mg daily


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 31, 2013)

Checking in.
I'm taking 10mg of biotin.
Too soon to tell of it is impacting my growth yet.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 31, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 1, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Biotin users how many grams of biotin are you taking daily and what results are you getting for your hair?
> 
> Checking in too. I've been thinking of increasing my dosage from 5mg to 10mg daily



Checking in. 

I take 10 mg of biotin and noticed stronger nails when I started, 2-3 years ago. Can't say I noticed anything hair-wise, but I also add things to my regimen all willy-nilly, so... 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 1, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Sep 1, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Sep 1, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 1, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 1, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 1, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 2, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 2, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 3, 2013)

Checking in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell (Sep 3, 2013)

Checking in for the week!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 3, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Sep 3, 2013)

Checking in for 2nd & 3rd..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 3, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 3, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Sep 4, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 4, 2013)

Checking in....Kids back in school seems like I can get my normal routine back now.


----------



## kennylee2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 4, 2013)

Checking in, I'm running low on vits time to get some more.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 4, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 4, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Sep 5, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 5, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 5, 2013)

Checking in, i need to increase my supplement by 3 more types. My hair thrives better with Vits.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 5, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Sep 6, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 6, 2013)

Lita... Is that your hair in your profile pic?


----------



## Lita (Sep 6, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Lita... Is that your hair in your profile pic?



soldier4hair Hi! Yes,it's my hair...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 6, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 7, 2013)

Lita said:


> @soldier4hair Hi! Yes,it's my hair...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



LOL WOW!!  I've seen your profile pic over and over and I don't know why I thought it was like a picture you chose to put as your profile pic......  I love it. What is your vitamin regimen?

Going to take my vitamins NOW


----------



## Lita (Sep 7, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 7, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> LOL WOW!!  I've seen your profile pic over and over and I don't know why I thought it was like a picture you chose to put as your profile pic......  I love it. What is your vitamin regimen?
> 
> Going to take my vitamins NOW



soldier4hair Hi! Lots of folks think that..It's ok..lol..

*Love your braid in the siggy..Very shiny.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 7, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 7, 2013)

saw this thread and just remember to go popping. I'm also taking local herbs as teas and the are helping. Maybe i will past my year end goal of BSL by year end. Keeping fingers crossed.

Ok let me go pop now.


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 7, 2013)

Lita said:


> soldier4hair Hi! Lots of folks think that..It's ok..lol..
> 
> *Love your braid in the siggy..Very shiny.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thanks OP.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 7, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 8, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Sep 8, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 9, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 9, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 9, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 9, 2013)

Checking in?  Do you all take vitamins everyday.  I read somewhere that you don't have to take it everyday.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm glad this thread stays on the first page of the Hair Discussion, its the reason i remember to pop my vits. I just noew remember, off i go now.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 10, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Checking in?  Do you all take vitamins everyday.  I read somewhere that you don't have to take it everyday.



I take mine daily both for health and hair just in case I may not get what I need from the food I eat. I just feel its better to be safe than sorry.  hope this helps


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 10, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 10, 2013)

Checking in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Sep 10, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## Lita (Sep 10, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 10, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 10, 2013)

checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 10, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 11, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Sep 12, 2013)

Checking in for the 11th & 12th

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## deedoswell (Sep 12, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Checking in?  Do you all take vitamins everyday.  I read somewhere that you don't have to take it everyday.



Checking in.

Yes, I take mine daily.  Sometimes on the weekends I don't take them all but mostly I do.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 12, 2013)

Checking in!  I've been a bit sporadic but I always take something!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 12, 2013)

Got a green smoothie in yesterday, remembered to  take my vitamins today.....


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 12, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 12, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 12, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Sep 13, 2013)

Checking in..

*Bamboo Silica-4xs re-up..Yes,4 bottles

*Rainbow H,S,N-2xs re-up

Fall/Winter approaching will re-up on green powders & omegas..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 13, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Sep 13, 2013)

checkin almost done my 5th bottle of hair infinity I really should be on my 6 but Ive been slippin lol


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 13, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 13, 2013)

Checking in. Happy Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Sep 14, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Sep 14, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 14, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Sep 15, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 15, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 15, 2013)

I ordered msm and collagen online today.  I need some more biotin.  I can't say that I'm impressed with mineral rich.  It seems like I'm ordering a lot of vitamins.  I'm going to look over everything tonight.


----------



## Lita (Sep 16, 2013)

Checking in....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 16, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> I ordered msm and collagen online today.  I need some more biotin.  I can't say that I'm impressed with mineral rich.  It seems like I'm ordering a lot of vitamins.  I'm going to look over everything tonight.



soldier4hair Hi! It's easy to over do on the Vits,trust me i know..lol..but try to stick with what your body needs & monitor the effects..One thing I do,is check with my Dr. first..

*I no longer over do it..

Now that fall/winter is approaching,I will incorporate omega 3..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 16, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 16, 2013)

checking in!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 17, 2013)

Checking in for the weekend, yesterday, and today! My Internet was acting very funny and I didn't enjoy it lol


----------



## Lita (Sep 18, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 18, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 18, 2013)

I haven't checked-in in a while, but I am still regularly taking my vitamins. The MSM has really done wonders for me.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 19, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 19, 2013)

Checking in!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Sep 19, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 19, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today.
Monday and Tuesday I skipped them (accidentally).


----------



## deedoswell (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Ladies, checking in


----------



## jprayze (Sep 19, 2013)

[USER=292856 said:
			
		

> BraunSugar[/USER];18985577]I haven't checked-in in a while, but I am still regularly taking my vitamins. The MSM has really done wonders for me.


 
How much do you take daily?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 19, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 19, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 19, 2013)

I have some new vitamins.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 19, 2013)

jprayze said:


> How much do you take daily?



jprayze three 1500mg tablets


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 19, 2013)

checking in and going strong


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 19, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 19, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> I have some new vitamins.



Please let us know how they work for you!! Oh by the way, how much is the daily dosage?


----------



## Lita (Sep 20, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 20, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Please let us know how they work for you!! Oh by the way, how much is the daily dosage?



I will.  .  I hope to be wsl this year.   It's 1000 mg per capsule  and the directions say to take three times a day."


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 20, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 20, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 20, 2013)

Checking in. Have a great weekend, everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Sep 21, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 21, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh wow MSM keeps me in the bathroom. Checking in.


----------



## Lexsmarie (Sep 22, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Oh wow MSM keeps me in the bathroom. Checking in.



The main reason why I stopped taking MSM.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 22, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 23, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Sep 23, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 23, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 23, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 24, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Sep 24, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 24, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Oh wow MSM keeps me in the bathroom. Checking in.



soldier4hair Hi! Try to lower or divide your dose..,

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 24, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 24, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 24, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 24, 2013)

Checking in

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 25, 2013)

Checking in.  I'm really excited about MSM. Thanks Lita,  My nails are growing like weeds and I know my hair is too.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 25, 2013)

checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 25, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## deedoswell (Sep 25, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 25, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 25, 2013)

Checking in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Sep 26, 2013)

I've been a little sporadic about my vitamins, but I always take my multi.

Here's my new plan:

AM -- multi, 1000 mg MSM
PM-- 10000 mg MSM, fish oil

A nice simple schedule.  I will see how this combo works until the end of the year.


----------



## Lita (Sep 26, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 26, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Checking in.  I'm really excited about MSM. Thanks Lita,  My nails are growing like weeds and I know my hair is too.



soldier4hair Hi! It's good to know the Vits are working out for you..YIIIPEE!!!! I know the feeling.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 26, 2013)

checking in....been doing must better lately.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 26, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Sep 27, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 27, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Sep 27, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 27, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 27, 2013)

checking in!!


----------



## pinkness27 (Sep 28, 2013)

I have these Maxi capsules that have been sitting only shelf for a couple of months. I ran outta my tablets and decided to take the capsules. These capsules smell and taste horrible! I bought them for my mom originally so I don't know if this is the normal smell or not.  They are not expired so idk if the heat made them go bad or something.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 28, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Sep 29, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 29, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Checking in. Doubled up on my maca today.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 29, 2013)

Has anyone taken Viviscal Professional and not regular Viviscal? It was recommended to me by a beauty editor who was growing out a haircut and I have been taking it for almost a month. I have a 3 month supply.


----------



## yynot (Sep 29, 2013)

PlainJane said:


> Has anyone taken Viviscal Professional and not regular Viviscal? It was recommended to me by a beauty editor who was growing out a haircut and I have been taking it for almost a month. I have a 3 month supply.



Where can you buy the professional formula. I have the extra strength.


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 29, 2013)

yynot said:


> Where can you buy the professional formula. I have the extra strength.



I called Viviscal customer service and they told me the salons that sell it in my area. The salon I bought it from said they sell out regularly so I have high hopes.


----------



## Lita (Sep 30, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 30, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 30, 2013)

Got some new vitamins today.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 30, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Oct 1, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 1, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 1, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 1, 2013)

checking in  gonna get me some biotin 10,000 and hair vitamins


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 1, 2013)

checking in for the day


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 1, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 1, 2013)

Checking in!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MissyB (Oct 2, 2013)

Checking in after a verrryyyyyy long stint of not checking in. I'm back, still taking my vitamins. I just purchased Nature Made woman's daily multivitamin and 5000 mcg biotin. I'm still taking my super b complex. I'm contemplating re-starting msm (stopped taking it because I thought it was the cause of headaches) and maca (wanted to color way too much).


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 2, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 2, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Got some new vitamins today.
> 
> View attachment 227511



I just started taking these a month ago soldier4hair.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 2, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I just started taking these a month ago soldier4hair.



How do you like them?  MSM has me feeling some type of way.   My last thing that I wil be buying is green drink for a little bit anyway.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 2, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## MissyB (Oct 2, 2013)

This isn't hair related, but I've seen a few people on youtube talk about the health benefits of Oil of oregano. I'm thinking of purchasing some as I work with pre-k. I had a cold at the end of august, got completely over it and now I have another cold. ugh.... 

Has anyone here taken oil of oregano? Any brand suggestions? GNC has 100 capsules for about $27. Does that sound like a good price? Any info is appreciated. And I took my vitamins today, by the way.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 3, 2013)

MissyB, never heard of it till reading your post, but you can get 90 capsules from Puritans Pride for $7.99, and with their BOGO, it's actually 180 for $7.99.

In addition, Swanson Vitamins has several sizes, brands etc., all less than $27.00.

If you try it, please report back in three months and let us know the efficacy of it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 3, 2013)

MissyB said:


> This isn't hair related, but I've seen a few people on youtube talk about the health benefits of Oil of oregano. I'm thinking of purchasing some as I work with pre-k. I had a cold at the end of august, got completely over it and now I have another cold. ugh....
> 
> Has anyone here taken oil of oregano? Any brand suggestions? GNC has 100 capsules for about $27. Does that sound like a good price? Any info is appreciated. And I took my vitamins today, by the way.



I also work in a pre-k setting. I just make sure to have a glass of OJ in the morning, but I may look into this


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 3, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 3, 2013)

CHECKING IN


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 3, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> How do you like them?  MSM has me feeling some type of way.   My last thing that I wil be buying is green drink for a little bit anyway.



They are fine for me. They aren't unlike anything else I've already taken, so I'm going to continue them until the end of the year. It will have been over three months then. I am interested in purchasing these after seeing ilong mention them. I wanted to try MSM too.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 3, 2013)

Checking in for today. I cant wait to get my bottle of Biotin i'm getting impatient.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 3, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Checking in for today. I cant wait to get my bottle of Biotin i'm getting impatient.



What dosage did you get?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 3, 2013)

Also- checking in. LOL

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 4, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 4, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today!


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 4, 2013)

Checking in. 




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 5, 2013)

Checking in!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 6, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 6, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday & today


----------



## ilong (Oct 6, 2013)

@MissyB -  EnExitStageLeft - I hope I'm not too late. 
YES - YES- YES - I take Oil of Oregano. I had been taking it only when I got sick but my girlfriend (who turned me onto it) told me I should take a teaspoon daily during cold/flu season. Her Mom/Dad and their entire families take it and they rarely if ever get colds.   It's a natural antibiotic.   A colleague I told about purchased some for her sick Mom.   Her Mom was better in 3 days and sent me a thank you note.   

This is the oregano I take (recommended by my girlfriend). Yes the price your seeing is right, but it is worth it. I ran out and my SO brought me some (the cheap one) and I got sick last year. 

It burns like fire in your mouth so if you get it (I don't think P73 comes in pills) and take it, have your OJ ready to chase it down.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 6, 2013)

ilong said:


> @MissyB -  EnExitStageLeft - I hope I'm not too late.
> YES - YES- YES - I take Oil of Oregano. I had been taking it only when I got sick but my girlfriend (who turned me onto it) told me I should take a teaspoon daily during cold/flu season. Her Mom/Dad and their entire families take it and they rarely if ever get colds.   It's a natural antibiotic.   A colleague I told about purchased some for her sick Mom.   Her Mom was better in 3 days and sent me a thank you note.
> 
> This is the oregano I take (recommended by my girlfriend). Yes the price your seeing is right, but it is worth it. I ran out and my SO brought me some (the cheap one) and I got sick last year.
> ...



Daaaang, for ONE ounce?!?!  

I'm a vitamin junkie, so now I'm all curious.

PS- checking in. Doubled up on maca today. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 7, 2013)

@duches007 is maca supposed to help with hair growth?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 7, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 7, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## ilong (Oct 7, 2013)

Duchess007 -  Crazy, right?  But it's good stuff.

But like everything else - sometimes cheapo works better for some.  For me it didn't work.  Which reminds me I have a little bit left in that little teenie-weenie bottle - so I'd better order some for myself.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 7, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> @duches007 is maca supposed to help with hair growth?



It's good for energy, skin, and balancing hormones. Also high in vitamins B, C, and E as well as calcium, zinc, iron, magnesium, phosphorous and amino acids.


http://www.vegkitchen.com/nutrition/7-top-health-benefits-of-maca/#jXOe20mL9LAFHyxS.99

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Oct 8, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Oct 8, 2013)

checking in


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 8, 2013)

I started Hairfinity about two weeks ago - bought 4 month supply!

I'm trying not to unravel my cornrows for two full months, so I can see if my growth rate has increased.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 8, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 9, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 9, 2013)

CurliDiva said:


> I started Hairfinity about two weeks ago - bought 4 month supply!  I'm trying not to unravel my cornrows for two full months, so I can see it my growth rate has increased.



CurliDiva I also take Hairfinity and I am now almost done with my seventh bottle. I hope you have great results! Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 9, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 12, 2013)

Checking in for the 10th and 11th and may as well check in for today too!! Have a great Saturday!!


----------



## Lita (Oct 12, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 12, 2013)

Checking in.  Just received a big box of supplements so we will see how this next week goes!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 12, 2013)

Checking in for today

hhg y'all


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Oct 13, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## Lita (Oct 14, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 14, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 14, 2013)

Checking in for the last two days and today as well


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 15, 2013)

Checking in!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi ladies, checking in for the week.


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 15, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> @CurliDiva I also take Hairfinity and I am now almost done with my seventh bottle. I hope you have great results! Please keep us updated!!


 
Hey SincerelyBeautiful,

Have you seen any additional growth or hair health with Hairfinity?

I'm still on my first bottle but my  braids seem thicker and softer.


----------



## Lita (Oct 15, 2013)

Checking in.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 15, 2013)

Checking in. I have completed one month of Viviscal Pro and have not noticed any significant growth except in my nape area which usually grows about one inch every 4 months. I had an inch of growth this touch up. 

^^i had great growth on Hairfinity, but it made me break out wayyy too bad so I gave it away.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 15, 2013)

checking in!!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 15, 2013)

Checking in! I haven't taken any of my new vites except the garlic.  So just my multi, calcium, maca, garlic, fish oil, and biotin today.






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 16, 2013)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey SincerelyBeautiful,  Have you seen any additional growth or hair health with Hairfinity?  I'm still on my first bottle but my  braids seem thicker and softer.



Oh yes CurliDiva!!!!! I have definitely seen a significant change in hair health so much so that other people notice as well. I have also seen great growth as well but the healthy part comes first. You will begin to see thickness and health first then the length will follow!! Hope this helps


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 16, 2013)

checking in!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 17, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 17, 2013)

Checking in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Oct 17, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Oct 17, 2013)

Ordered-

Swanson's
*Now-Omega 3,6,9 re-up
*Rainbow lite-H,S,N re-up

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 18, 2013)

checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 18, 2013)

Been slacking. I've been taking them here and there but not EVERYDAY. Gonna get back on track.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 18, 2013)

^^Ditto! I'm having so much trouble with this. :-/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 18, 2013)

Checking in!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 18, 2013)

naturalagain2 and Duchess007 I know it gets kinda difficult to stay on track. Plus taking so many supplements can become a drag. I know you ladies can hang in there though. Y'all got this


----------



## Lita (Oct 19, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 19, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 20, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Lita (Oct 20, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## AllyMD (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm late posting, but I have been in braids since July and just took down my hair a couple of days ago.  I didn't have my hubby to help take pictures, so I'll have to post them after a second washing.  I have been pretty good with my vitamins.  As soon as I get length pictures I'll post them.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 20, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Oct 21, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 21, 2013)

checking in!!
HHG!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 21, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 22, 2013)

checking in!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 22, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 23, 2013)

checking in!


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 24, 2013)

Checking in! Took allllll of my supplements today.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Oct 24, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 24, 2013)

checking in


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 24, 2013)

Took my B vitamin this morning....


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 24, 2013)

Delete post


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 24, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## Lita (Oct 25, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 25, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today.  I'm on a mission to be more consistent with this.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Penelope74 (Oct 26, 2013)

Checkin in..... I make it my business to take my vitamins, I remember because I take it right after I brush my teeth with some OJ to get the taste on the tooth paste out.
I have plenty NG. I have included Bamboo Sicila to my regi, on top of my MSM and biotin. Today when I walked in the office, the front desk clerk said, "Tazzie, are you in love or pregnant, your skin is glowing!!" I think it's the Bamboo because thats the newest to my regi. I know my nails are growing cause I can long at the nail bed to see the space where no polish is.


----------



## Lita (Oct 28, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 28, 2013)

Checking in...with morning vits.

Currently taking 
MSM
Calcium/Vit D
Multi
Fish oil pills

Drinking bamboo tea a few times a week for silica.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 28, 2013)

Checking in for Friday and Sunday. I was sick Saturday so I didn't take anything  but I'm much better no so I'm back on it!!! Have a great day!


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 28, 2013)

Checking in for the weekend and today!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 28, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Oct 29, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 29, 2013)

I stopped my Hairfinity while recovering from a cold, just started back up today! Hope my hair didn't notice :/


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 29, 2013)

Checking in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 29, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 30, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 30, 2013)

Proud of y'all ladies!  It's easy to say you're going to do something. It's HARD to follow through every day. Good job, everyone!

Checking in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 30, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 31, 2013)

Checking in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 31, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 1, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2013)

I haven't checked in in such a long time because i've slacked off terribly on my vits and my hair is paying. Oh my!


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 1, 2013)

checking in.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 1, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> I haven't checked in in such a long time because i've slacked off terribly on my vits and my hair is paying. Oh my!



Glad you're back at it!  

---------

Checking in. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Nov 2, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 2, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today!! Have a good day ladies!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 2, 2013)

Checking in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Nov 2, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Nov 2, 2013)

checkin in have been slacking off on the vitamins sigh schools taking a toll on me


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 2, 2013)

ghanagirl23 said:


> checkin in have been slacking off on the vitamins sigh schools taking a toll on me



Glad you're back on your vitamin game!  And congrats on your recent weight loss.  Great job!   

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 3, 2013)

checking in  for Saturday


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 4, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 5, 2013)

^^^^Same here!!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 5, 2013)

Checking in! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 5, 2013)

checking in!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 6, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Nov 6, 2013)

Checking in 4th 5th & 6th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 6, 2013)

Took a break for a while because I started getting weird headaches and wanted to know what they were stemming from. Well it was the beginnings of a sinus headache. So I plan to start back taking my vitamins again tomorrow.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 6, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 6, 2013)

checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 6, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:


> Took a break for a while because I started getting weird headaches and wanted to know what they were stemming from. Well it was the beginnings of a sinus headache. So I plan to start back taking my vitamins again tomorrow.



I hope you feel better naturalagain2!!!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 6, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Checking in!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Nov 7, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 7, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I hope you feel better naturalagain2!!!!!



Thank You! I feel better now that I know what it was. I plan on starting back this weekend.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 7, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## cherishlove (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi everyone!  I had to change my vitamin regimen.  I'm only taking rainbow vitamin one a day.  I'm scared to take anything else from just finding out we are preggo   Hercules. Hercules.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 7, 2013)

soldier4hair congrats on your pregnancy!

Checking in!!


----------



## deedoswell (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry I've been missing for awhile.  Still taking my vits everyday!!!


----------



## cherishlove (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks yaya24.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 7, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Hi everyone!  I had to change my vitamin regimen.  I'm only taking rainbow vitamin one a day.  I'm scared to take anything else from just finding out we are preggo   Hercules. Hercules.



Congrats, soldier4hair!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 7, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## soulglo (Nov 7, 2013)

Took my first hairfinity pill today. Noticed a random breakout trying to creep up so I instantly drank 1.5
Liter of water cleaned my face with witch hazel and took a salmon oil pill. Maybe my body has to get use to them. I'm almost out of my alive vitamins


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 7, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Hi everyone!  I had to change my vitamin regimen.  I'm only taking rainbow vitamin one a day.  I'm scared to take anything else from just finding out we are preggo   Hercules. Hercules.



Congrats chica!!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 7, 2013)

Checking in as well!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 8, 2013)

Checking in

Just reordered my marine collagen pills.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 8, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 9, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Nov 10, 2013)

Checking in..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 10, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Checking in
> 
> Just reordered my marine collagen pills.



Are they massive? I've heard these are usually really big.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 10, 2013)

Duchess007 They are not big at all

Checking in!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 10, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 11, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Nov 11, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 11, 2013)

checking in!

Almost out of my prenatals. Thinking about subbing them for a multi-vitamin.

Any recommendations?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 11, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 11, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> checking in!  Almost out of my prenatals. Thinking about subbing them for a multi-vitamin.  Any recommendations?



Women's One a Day is a pretty good multi


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 12, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> checking in!
> 
> Almost out of my prenatals. Thinking about subbing them for a multi-vitamin.
> 
> Any recommendations?



One more vote for One A Day!  I take the petites (ironically, if you use the petites, you actually have to take two a day). 

PS- Checking in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 12, 2013)

checking in...


----------



## MissyB (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm checking in.... I've been consistent since Sunday (lol) when I added Oil of Oregano and Vitamin C. Friday I noticed an annoying scratchiness/tickle in my throat and a cough that was getting worse. I picked up some of GNC's Oil of Oregano capsules and Vitamin C. It may be the combination of the oil of oregano and C or some connection with the other vitamins I'm taking, but the cough and scratchy throat was gone by Monday afternoon. 

So here's the updated list: 
Nature's Gate Super B-Complex
Nature's Gate 5000 mcg Biotin 
Nature's Gate Daily Woman's Multivitamin
GNC Vitamin C 1000 mg
GNC Oil of oregano

The pictures prove to me that my hair is growing!!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 12, 2013)

Checking in!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MissyB (Nov 12, 2013)

I guess hair anorexia is real....


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 12, 2013)

MissyB said:


> I guess hair anorexia is real....



Girl it is very real Lmao!!! I myself and I'm sure plenty more ladies in here suffer from the same thang!!! Lol it's ok just know that you do have hair on that head of yours, you just can't see what others see yep lol


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh I forgot to check in too lol


----------



## Lita (Nov 13, 2013)

Checking in..

Brought-
*Dong-Qua
*Nettle


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Nov 13, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Girl it is very real Lmao!!! I myself and I'm sure plenty more ladies in here suffer from the same thang!!! Lol it's ok just know that you do have hair on that head of yours, you just can't see what others see yep lol



SincerelyBeautiful Hi! You can use Ayurvedic hair care herbs,it may help to thicken up your strands...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hairqueen7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Next year I'm going hard with everything hair related I thought I was gonna be apl but I came to the realization that I finally mad full shoulder length o well.


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 13, 2013)

Lita said:


> Checking in..  Brought- *Dong-Qua *Nettle  Happy Hair Growing!



Hey ladybug!! What are the benefits of these? Where did you purchase? Thanks!!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 13, 2013)

Checking in....almost done for the day


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 13, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:


> Next year I'm going hard with everything hair related I thought I was gonna be apl but I came to the realization that I finally mad full shoulder length o well.



Gorgeous!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 13, 2013)

Has anyone experienced itching with MSM? I think that is the cause my itchy scalp but I'm not 100% sure.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 13, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 13, 2013)

Checking in!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hairqueen7 (Nov 13, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Aww thanks a bunch


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey guys!  

Walgreens is having a sale on Natures Made vitamins( 2 for 9.99, 2 for 14.99 etc).  In their Diabetes magazine (usually in the pharmacy section) there is a $3 coupon and a $5 coupon). If you use both coupons and get 2 for 9.99 then you're only paying $1.  You also get 3000(I think) reward points which I think equals $3. 

  I just picked up 15 magazines and I'm about to stick up on gummy vitamins lol


----------



## Lita (Nov 14, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Nov 14, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> Hey ladybug!! What are the benefits of these? Where did you purchase? Thanks!!



soonergirl Hi! Dong Qua-Female issues...Nettle-the same...Pumpkin seed oil-Is great for thinning...All can be purchase at your local vitamin store/whole foods..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 14, 2013)

Checking in....


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 14, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 14, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 14, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 14, 2013)

Checking in!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 15, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 16, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 17, 2013)

Checking in for today and yesterday!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 17, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Nov 18, 2013)

Checking in..17th & 18..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 18, 2013)

I've been taking spirulina and vitamin A on and off for a couple of weeks nevertheless i'm checking in.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 18, 2013)

Checking in for today and the last few days


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 20, 2013)

checking in


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 20, 2013)

Checking in:

Got my Hair, Skin, and Nail vitamin in the mail the other day. I need want and got to have Waist Length  by my birthday next year (April 30th). So I have got to get consistent.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 20, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 20, 2013)

checking in.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 20, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 21, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2013)

Starting today I'm back on my vitamin regimen!  I fell off for probably most of this year, I just got lazy because I've been taking my vits faithfully since the inception of my hhj, mornings and nights without fail.  I slowly started to decrease my intake unintentionally and them I just stopped.  Now I'm beginning again to create a new habit for 2014.  

Right now I'm taking:
GNC Women's Collagen
GNC Hair, Skin & Nails
GNC Iron Complete

Last year, maybe 2011 I ordered during one of the GNC bogo sales and when my order didn't arrive as stated (give a few days) I contacted GNC and they sent out a new order.  My original order eventually arrived so I had tons of pills, especially the HS&N.  I'll be reordering before the year is out though.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 21, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 21, 2013)

cchecking in for yesterday


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 21, 2013)

CHECKING IN!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 22, 2013)

Checking in. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Nov 22, 2013)

Checking in 21st & 22nd..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 22, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 22, 2013)

double post


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 22, 2013)

Checking in....


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 22, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 22, 2013)

CHECKING IN!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 22, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 24, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 24, 2013)

checking in


----------



## kennylee2013 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi guys L have been missing in action for awhile and i did slack off for about six weeks but I am back on the wagon............checking in


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 24, 2013)

After I finished one month of viviscal pro I forgot to keep taking it lol. I'm starting back today but will take measurements to see if it's actually working and if I will repurchase it when I run out.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 24, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 24, 2013)

PlainJane said:


> After I finished one month of viviscal pro I forgot to keep taking it lol. I'm starting back today but will take measurements to see if it's actually working and if I will repurchase it when I run out.



PlainJane I saw the viviscal pro a while back and remember adding it to my to-buy list.  Where did you purchase it from?  My understanding is you have to get it from an authorized (salon) seller.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 24, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 24, 2013)

kennylee2013 said:


> Hi guys L have been missing in action for awhile and i did slack off for about six weeks but I am back on the wagon............checking in


 
Welcome back!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 25, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## AllyMD (Nov 25, 2013)

Checking In!  I know I've been slack about checking in the last couple of weeks, but I have been good, I promise!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 25, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 25, 2013)

CHECKING IN


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Nov 25, 2013)

checkin in been so busy with school


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 25, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 26, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 27, 2013)

checking in!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 27, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 29, 2013)

Checking in !

SincerelyBeautiful 
Will you be starting the 2014 challenge soon?


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm back....checking in for the past 2 days and i'm back on my vitamin regimen....so far i've stashed a local B-complex and hair vitamin. Also i intend to get back on Biotin because it gives me great results.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 30, 2013)

checking in.

I'm going hard for the rest of 2013.
No skipping any days with my vitamins.

Leggo!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 30, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Checking in !  SincerelyBeautiful Will you be starting the 2014 challenge soon?



yaya24 Yes ma'am I will be starting it Dec. 1 and I will be sure to tag you in it!! Get ready lol!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 30, 2013)

Checking in! I was sick a couple days so I didn't take any supplements. But now I'm back and able to get it poppin again lol.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2013)

Checking in .


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 1, 2013)

New Thread is now up and posted here is the link: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=19310851#post19310851


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 1, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today.  Didn't take vites Tues-Fri because I didn't bring them home to DC with me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Dec 2, 2013)

Checking in 28th,29th & 30th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 2, 2013)

Checking in.  I have taken my morning does which now includes Horsetail and RAW probiotics for Women.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Checking in.  I have taken my morning does which now includes Horsetail and RAW probiotics for Women.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



What does RAW probiotics do KiWiStyle??


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 3, 2013)

I was just telling my partner that i need this back into my life....It helps with digestion and balancing hormones.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 3, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> What does RAW probiotics do KiWiStyle??


  Yes, it promotes healthy digestion...keeps you regular ;-), helps keep the V-JJ happy and smelling like cookies ;-).  Probiotics are live cultures found in yogurt which puts healthy bacteria back into the body and fights the bad bacteria.  Probiotics has many medicinal properties which aid in a healthy body and taking them should be a lifestyle.  The Garden of Life RAW Probiotics for women has 85 Billion live cultures and 32 probiotic strains (types of cultures), this is more than triple the recommended efficacy amount.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes, it promotes healthy digestion...keeps you regular ;-), helps keep the V-JJ happy and smelling like cookies ;-).  Probiotics are live cultures found in yogurt which puts healthy bacteria back into the body and fights the bad bacteria.  Probiotics has many medicinal properties which aid in a healthy body and taking them should be a lifestyle.  The Garden of Life RAW Probiotics for women has 85 Billion live cultures and 32 probiotic strains (types of cultures), this is more than triple the recommended efficacy amount.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks thats a great description! I definitely need to look more into this. Does Garden of Life have their own website you order from or do you order it from amazon or eBay?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 3, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Thanks thats a great description! I definitely need to look more into this. Does Garden of Life have their own website you order from or do you order it from amazon or eBay?



I do believe you can order directly from them but I picked mine up from Whole Foods. I would be careful purchasing probiotics with Live Cultures from on-line because the capsules has to be kept refrigerated.  Amazon has some reviews that's states the delivery packaging didn't keep the product cold so the product wasn't as effective.  I'd just rather play it safe.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I do believe you can order directly from them but I picked mine up from Whole Foods. I would be careful purchasing probiotics with Live Cultures from on-line because the capsules has to be kept refrigerated.  Amazon has some reviews that's states the delivery packaging didn't keep the product cold so the product wasn't as effective.  I'd just rather play it safe.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks for the vital info! I think I will just be safe and purchase directly from them!!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 3, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 4, 2013)

Checking in!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Dec 4, 2013)

checkin in


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 4, 2013)

Checking in!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 4, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 4, 2013)

Checking in for today......took them earlier in the afternoon.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 5, 2013)

Spirulina 5000mg
B-complex
Vitamin A
Local Hair Vite


Checking in


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2013)

chk - in...


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 5, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today!!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 7, 2013)

Checking in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 7, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 8, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 8, 2013)

Checking in for the past 2 days.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 8, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2013)

checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 8, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 8, 2013)

Checking in for today......No spirulina and Vitamin A today


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 10, 2013)

Checking in for the 8th and 9th!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 10, 2013)

Checking in!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 10, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------

